# BeelzeBub



## Tazmo (May 23, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (May 23, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 23, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> Can't even begin to imagine what Fuji must be like........



He's the the so called "strongest rookie ever" so I gess he must be a beast. 
His shadow looks a very lot like Suoh Mikoto from K-Project. I hope he's a badass.


----------



## Waveblade (May 23, 2013)

New thread smell. Anyway, who else thinks that Furuichi has built up some immunity/resistance to the toxins of the tissues?


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 23, 2013)

Waveblade said:


> New thread smell. Anyway, who else thinks that Furuichi has built up some immunity/resistance to the toxins of the tissues?



Maybe he himself starts to gain demonic power by using those tissues and thus gains some resistance to them?


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 23, 2013)

Furuichi x Futaba.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (May 24, 2013)

Chapter was so great, I really hope Furuichi defeats his opponent.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 24, 2013)

I'm thinking the general wont even try to fight him. He know's when to bail. I get the feeling like a new arc is coming for training o-o


----------



## Tony Stark (May 24, 2013)

I'm happy to see Saotome again, was wondering what he's been up to.

Decent chapter even though it lacked Himekawa and I demand more Toujou. or at least some


----------



## Golden Witch (May 29, 2013)

Raw.


----------



## Di@BoLik (May 29, 2013)

Weak sauce.


----------



## Impact (May 29, 2013)

I hate raws I want my chapter trans


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (May 29, 2013)

^Umm where did I say it's turning into a battle manga?


*Spoiler*: __ 



 What I meant was, that the author didn't let a side character deal with a threat on his own. Oga has to save the day yet again. Which is the typical main character in shounen mesiah/Jesus crap




But let's wait for a translation. The chapter can still turn out to be good.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 29, 2013)

raziu said:


> ^Umm where did I say it's turning into a battle manga?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I guess I misread what you said then. We have way too many people in this fanbase though who seem convinced that the series is going to turn into a complete battle manga every time we have a battle arc.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (May 29, 2013)

Let's be honest...as a battle manga it would be medicore. This manga is at it's best when it's a mix of badass and gags.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 30, 2013)

FUUUUUUUUUUU------!!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



- According to Saotome, Taka learns how to use demonic power when he was 12. Around that time, he got possessed by a demon. Saotome taught Taka so that he can control that demon. Turn out that demon fought with the demon king for the throne before. The demon name is Lucifer.
Saotome doesn't want Oga to fight Taka because it will cause All Out War in the Demon World.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 30, 2013)

Furuichi got owned? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

He didn't even used any other more powerfull demons.


----------



## 8 (May 30, 2013)

^ damn spoiler! you should have spoiler tagged that shit. :/





but i forgive you because i like the girl in your avatar.


----------



## Spirit King (May 30, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> Furuichi got owned? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> He didn't even used any other more powerfull demons.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Dammit, Furuichi is the hero we deserve but not the one we need right now. 

Seems we're heading towards a conflict between crest holders type war deal, between people affiliated with the royal family those that aren't. At least we can hope for more Furuichi and En faction development.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 30, 2013)

8 said:


> ^ damn spoiler! you should have spoiler tagged that shit. :/



Ah damn... Sorry about that. Not used to spoiler tag any shit in the Library xD.

Either way... I really was hoping a Furuichi to solo. Maybe Furuichi will get up again and say something badass to Oga like, _"Oga, I'll handle this"_ puts on new tissues and gets a stronger demon and of course, proceeds to beat Taka, though after a difficult fight(depending on the demon he gets of course, if he gets either Jabber or Moth then Taka is fucked up).


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 30, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> I'm sorry about posting a spoiler without spoiler tags.
> Anyways! Now I'm going to talk more about that spoiler without spoiler tags because if I already spoiled you guys it shouldn't really matter right!



.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 30, 2013)

Trans is out

[2]


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (May 30, 2013)

Thanks brah

I don't like this development. Furuichi barely used his powerup and Taka already is someone above him even if he summoned Behemoth? That means Oga will skyrocket his power level so that Toujou and the rest will be ants... Fuck that.
Precious snowflake Oga to the rescue of the world? Maaann these mangakas and their fuckin cliches recycled to death;/

Ok now that I've got that out of me, I'sort of curious about the Lucifer guy. Still have high hopes for the manga, at least the comedy part always delivers.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 30, 2013)

Urggg what a cliffhanger! Can't wait till next week, this should be good


----------



## luffy no haki (May 30, 2013)

Yep, Takiya Genji Takamiya seems to be the real deal, hope Oga gets owned this time around.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 30, 2013)

This page was amazing. I love when manga do things like this. Also, best chapter in a long time. Can't wait for next week.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 30, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> Elitism in mah' beelzebub thread?
> 
> MP uses the RH scan/translation, so thats the one i tend to check out first.
> 
> ...



So you are okay with them stealing RedHawks translation along with damaging the image quality? Lol okay buddy.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 30, 2013)

Must take allot of rage to spurt out 2 short paragraphs in nothing but caps.

Or you're just pretending to rage for lulz and/or attention 

Either way, something id expect from your a-typical narutard. But its really nothing to get your jimmie's so rustled over.

Chillax, newb.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 30, 2013)

Lucifer 


Furuichi got owned, YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS 



hoping Oga gets owned hard too


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 30, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> Must take allot of rage to spurt out 2 short paragraphs in nothing but caps.
> 
> Or you're just pretending to rage for lulz and/or attention
> 
> ...



Everybody on this forum knows that there are only two things in the world that I consider complete human scum and that is Naruto readers and socialists... WHY THE FUCK would you FUCKING CALL ME A NARUTO READER AND NOT EXPECT ME TO REACT THIS WAY!? Some people may think I'm overreacting but I don't give a darn, I WILL NOT STAND HERE AND BE INSULTED LIKE THIS! I can deal with a lot of this shit that gets thrown at me here, but being compared TO A FUCKING NARUTO READER IS CROSSING THE FUCKING LINE! I DEMAND A FUCKING APOLOGY! I AM A MAN OF FUCKING TASTE!


----------



## Wolfarus (May 30, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> Lucifer
> 
> 
> Furuichi got owned, YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> ...



He prob will. Then he'll stew for a bit, finding the will to push himself harder and achieve greater heights of power, then go back and kick taka's ass, ect.

I want to know how involved saratome will be, though. He's obviously worried about getting hell getting into an outright war between lucifer and the current power's that be. Wonder if he'll train oga more, or step out of this one, and we get a new trainer, maybe somebody attached to the current royal family


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 30, 2013)

Blocked Wolfarus for being a FUCKING TROLL.
Sorry for that outburst but I just won't put up with being compared to a Naruto reader. It's honestly probably the most demeaning thing somebody could say about me.

Anyways, this chapter kind of makes me wonder how much might be left of the series, because there's honestly enough plot-lines I can honestly see this going on for years longer. Hopefully when Narushit , Clorox, and Gin-Tama end Beelzebub will get a huge boost in the ratings.


----------



## Zaru (May 30, 2013)

General, you did your best and acquired lots of info.
Lol at sticking the tissues in other orifices though


----------



## Muk (May 30, 2013)

lol at furuichi 

he thought he managed to do multiple summons 

maybe if he pulls jabberwock or behemoth out he'd have a chance 

pillars are nothing to someone who tamed lucifer xD


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 30, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Blocked Wolfarus for being a FUCKING TROLL.
> Sorry for that outburst but I just won't put up with being compared to a Naruto reader.
> 
> Anyways, this chapter kind of makes me wonder how much might be left of the series, because there's honestly enough plot-lines I can honestly see this going on for years longer. Hopefully when Narushit , Clorox, and Gin-Tama end Beelzebub will get a huge boost in the ratings.


Hiatus x Hiatus should just give its spot to Beelzebub


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (May 30, 2013)

Muk said:


> lol at furuichi
> 
> he thought he managed to do multiple summons
> 
> ...



If that guy really fought with Demon Lord than he should be stronger than Behemoth so even Furuichi at full potential would be weaker most likely;/ And seeing as his name is Lucifer...well that's a top tier name right there.

Looks like Oga will seperate himself even further from the rest. They got some cute power up, but Oga will get a mojor boost for sure.

This Taka guy also seems like a physical beast. If he turns out to be stronger than Toujou in a pure physical battle I'll be raging hard


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 30, 2013)

raziu said:


> This Taka guy also seems like a physical beast. If he turns out to be stronger than Toujou in a pure physical battle I'll be raging hard



Didn't Furuichi wipe the floor with Toujou though when he was using the Jabberwock tissue during the tissue arc? Taka would fucking rape the shit out of Toujou seeing how Taka practically one-shotted Furuichi while he was using the Jabberwock tissue .


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2013)

As usual, this series does a great job in dealing with the usual shonen manga-like developments that tend to occur during battle scenes. They nicely averted the whole convenient power-up scenario that typically occurs in these types of situation. xD


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 30, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> Elitism in mah' beelzebub thread?
> 
> MP uses the RH scan/translation, so thats the one i tend to check out first.
> 
> ...



LoL he negged you because of that? 



Zaru said:


> General, you did your best and acquired lots of info.
> Lol at sticking the tissues in other orifices though



Maybe one in his ass could've made wonders and summon the entire squad 



Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Didn't Furuichi wipe the floor with Toujou though when he was using the Jabberwock tissue during the tissue arc? Taka would fucking rape the shit out of Toujou seeing how Taka practically one-shotted Furuichi while he was using the Jabberwock tissue .



No... Taka defeated Furuichi while he was using Hecatos demon power.

Jabberwock >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Hecatos. In fact Jabberwock himself is as powerfull as pretty much the entire Pillar Squad minus Behemoth.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 30, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> LoL he negged you because of that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, don't know why but for some reason I always get the two confused.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 30, 2013)

this Lucifer better appear too


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (May 30, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Didn't Furuichi wipe the floor with Toujou though when he was using the Jabberwock tissue during the tissue arc? Taka would fucking rape the shit out of Toujou seeing how Taka practically one-shotted Furuichi while he was using the Jabberwock tissue .



As Grimm said, it was Hecatos.

And I meant pure physical battle...no spells and demon power ups. 

Toujou can be weaker than these fucks in an all out battle, but I don't want him to lose in a straight brawl with no magic shit.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 30, 2013)

raziu said:


> As Grimm said, it was Hecatos.
> 
> And I meant pure physical battle...no spells and demon power ups.
> 
> Toujou can be weaker than these fucks in an all out battle, but I don't want him to lose in a straight brawl with no magic shit.



True true, but I still feel that Toujou would get his ass kicked. Because while Hecados isn't nearly as strong as Jabberwock, Hecados is still decently strong. Not to mention Taka beat Furuichi with just physical strength and nothing else against Furuichi who was using the powers of a demon.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 30, 2013)

I really don't want to see Toujou getting that weak either ... 

But Takamiya in physical strength alone so far doesn't seem to be that impressive. Oga was one-shooting, casually, Furuichi with demons on Hecatos level without using his spells.

I really do think that Furuichi with Jabberwock or Behemoth can stomp him.

To make a comparison. Oga with 30cc defeats *7* demons on Hecatos level. Oga with 80cc *one-shots* demons on Pillar Head level. Base Toujou who is of course, weaker than base Oga, is capable of defeating 2 Pillar Heads without much trouble.
On the other hand, Jabberwock roflstomps Toujou + Oga while using Super Milk Time. The difference is just huge... 

If Furuichi got a shot on Takamiya while using Hecatos, he with Jabber or Moth would've steamroll'd him. 
But yeah, Taka is yet to use his spells.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (May 30, 2013)

That's why I said I hope it doesn't turn out that way;p  I want Toujou to remain as the strongest pure physical fighter (well together with Oga I guess).

And holy shit...only now I see, I lost over a thousand posts and some rep. Anyone now what's going on?

Edit: Base Oga is stronger than Toujou? I somehow thought they were equals. MAybe I need to reread earier chapters.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 30, 2013)

raziu said:


> That's why I said I hope it doesn't turn out that way;p  I want Toujou to remain as the strongest pure physical fighter (well together with Oga I guess).
> 
> And holy shit...only now I see, I lost over a thousand posts and some rep. Anyone now what's going on?


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 30, 2013)

raziu said:


> That's why I said I hope it doesn't turn out that way;p  I want Toujou to remain as the strongest pure physical fighter (well together with Oga I guess).
> 
> And holy shit...only now I see, I lost over a thousand posts and some rep. Anyone now what's going on?



Saotome and Oga are stronger than Toujou, physically. Uncontracted Jabber or Moth with pure physical strenght alone can also defeat Toujou, and easily at that.

-You will recover the rep and posts soon. Tazmo and Mbxx are already handling it, the site had a cache problem or something.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (May 30, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> Saotome and Oga are stronger than Toujou, physically. Uncontracted Jabber or Moth with pure physical strenght alone can also defeat Toujou, and easily at that.
> 
> -You will recover the rep and posts soon. Tazmo and Mbxx are already handling it, the site had a cache problem or something.



Didn't Oga beat Toujou with Beel's power though? In the brawl they had I seem to remember they were equal.

And I'm not counting Saotome and other eldersm and demons. Of course they are stronger.

Edit:
Wolfarus: Thanks again I already repped you earlier.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 30, 2013)

raziu said:


> Thanks again I already repped you earlier.



If you want to thank me (again) then tell yoshihiro that he'd look good in a leaf forehead protector


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (May 30, 2013)

Haha Make peace you guys. Let's leave arguing over stupid shit to the actual Nardo tards.

And fuck anyone else got fooled that Furubaws managed tu summon a couple of demons at once?


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 30, 2013)

raziu said:


> And fuck anyone else got fooled that Furubaws managed tu summon a couple of demons at once?



He actually got me there... But I laughed even more when Hecatos said that they just happened to have good timing


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (May 30, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> He actually got me there... But I laughed even more when Hecatos said that they just happened to have good timing



Yep. One thing is for sure. Furuichi never fails to deliver in the humor department


----------



## Motivated (May 30, 2013)

Furuichi-dono didn't lose, he's just sleeping.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 30, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> I really don't want to see Toujou getting that weak either ...
> 
> But Takamiya in physical strength alone so far doesn't seem to be that impressive. Oga was one-shooting, casually, Furuichi with demons on Hecatos level without using his spells.
> 
> ...


stop wanking Furuichi 


he totally lost


----------



## Agmaster (May 30, 2013)

The General only summoned a fodder and only fodder pillars appeared right?  I am perfectly fine with him losing this bout.  Though, it sucks he doesn't take someone down.  Fucking manga editors


----------



## Eisenheim (May 30, 2013)

Well, it's not like multiple summons can help Furuichi out of that situation..


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 30, 2013)

raziu said:


> Yep. One thing is for sure. Furuichi never fails to deliver in the humor department



Furuichi is just too awesome.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 30, 2013)

I loved that Taka talked about convenient manga power ups.

Also lol at fodder being fodderized.

But really I think what we all want to know is Lucifer just as whacky and scatter-brained as the demon lord? Please let it be so.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 30, 2013)

Wait does this mean the Demon Lord *defeated* *Lucifer* in a battle for the Throne?


Well, to be honest I can see the Lord having trolled him somehow.


----------



## Darth (May 30, 2013)

Eisenheim said:


> Well, it's not like multiple summons can help Furuichi out of that situation..



He never summoned more than one. The other guys just happened to show up at the right time 

The multiple summon thing apparently failed miserably lol.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 30, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> Wait does this mean the Demon Lord defeated *Lucifer* in a battle for the Throne?
> LUCIFER.



Yeah, I want to know how our karaoke singing, crotch filming, whacky-ass demon lord defeated anyone in a battle for the throne.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 30, 2013)

Taka raised his fists against Agiel.Take that fucker down.

Also seeing Lucifer, wasn't he one of the 7 Demon Princes standing for Pride?

From MH:
Actually, depending on what you're reading, Lucifer is a?sp commonly accepted as one of the 7 demon princes of Hell, along with the rest. Each of them is associated with one of the seven great sins:

Lucifer: pride
Mammon: greed
Asmodeus: lust
Leviathan: envy
Beelzebub: gluttony
Satan: wrath
Belphegor: sloth


----------



## 8 (May 30, 2013)

wow. lucifer? war? plot? this could be the longest arc yet. but knowing its beelzebub it could also end with a single punch next chapter.


----------



## Iskandar (May 30, 2013)

Really like this chapter.
Taka's manga comparison were great. Lol @ convenient power ups 

I hope Oga get fodderized too.


----------



## Impact (May 30, 2013)

Good chapter especially Lucifer being mentioned


----------



## Golden Witch (May 30, 2013)

Bobop said:


> I hope Oga get fodderized too.



As much as I like Oga, I really wanna see him lose for once.
And against well "Lucifer" it's hardly something to be ashamed of either.


But damn, we're talking about Lucifer here.
And fucking Fuji is supposed to be above this guy.
Hype,Hype,Hype.Get hyped.


----------



## reaperunique (May 30, 2013)

Yeah, convenient power ups


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 30, 2013)

Lucifer = fallen angel

possessed Takamiya

who is now leader of the Fallen Angels


----------



## Stannis (May 30, 2013)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Yeah, I want to know how our karaoke singing, crotch filming, whacky-ass demon lord defeated anyone in a battle for the throne.



It was a mahjong battle for the throne.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (May 30, 2013)

I think Oga should get his ass kicked, and go train somewhere with Saotome off panel leaving this manga in the capable hands of Furuichi and his ever growing harem


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 30, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> stop wanking Furuichi
> 
> he totally lost



He only used a fraction of his true power.


----------



## Spirit King (May 30, 2013)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Yeah, I want to know how our karaoke singing, crotch filming, whacky-ass demon lord defeated anyone in a battle for the throne.



Isn't it pretty obvious by now, that he's so powerful he doesn't give a darn anymore and literally just goofs off. I mean I thought this was easily predicted from the start.



Grimm6Jack said:


> He only used a fraction of his true power.



Imagine a Behemoth, Jabberwock tag team.


----------



## Muk (May 30, 2013)

i think they may stick to a fist fight 

taka seems to be a guy who'd stick to a fist fight among men 

and Oga would surely comply xD


----------



## The_Evil (May 30, 2013)

Kick his ass Oga! Avenge your lackey!


----------



## Sferr (May 30, 2013)

raziu said:


> That's why I said I hope it doesn't turn out that way;p  I want Toujou to remain as the strongest pure physical fighter (well together with Oga I guess).



For me Toujou lost all his credibility when he lost to Himekawa. No way he can be a threat to Takamiya even in a physical fight. To stay relevant even just physically, demon powers must be used, Toujou doesn't have any demon powers, he is not going to keep up without them.


----------



## Humite Juubi (May 30, 2013)

While i liked the chapter there is still something that bothers me:

How the hell does odonell(that pillar with the friendlike mask) fight?
Riverdancing or what? Since he already got an irish sounding name.

Regarding that with the seven demons i remember someone else making the theory that En is only the nick name of beels brother and his official name is leviathan.


----------



## Shinryu (May 31, 2013)

I was wondering if Satan was in this manga.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 31, 2013)

Humite Juubi said:


> Regarding that with the seven demons i remember someone else making the theory that En is only the nick name of beels brother and his official name is leviathan.





Well Leviathan and Behemoth certainly are portrayed often with one another, except the former is said to be female.Course can be changed though for the Manga.


----------



## T-Bag (May 31, 2013)

ok how the fuck are they supposed to beat lucifer? even behemoth, jabbawock, demon lord would get rolled over. unless god shows up

there is no demon that's more powerful than the devil himself


----------



## Golden Witch (May 31, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> ok how the fuck are they supposed to beat lucifer? even behemoth, jabbawock, demon lord would get rolled over. unless god shows up
> 
> there is no demon that's more powerful than the devil himself



Don't go by name alone.
Lucifer can come in many varieties. 
There can be a Lucifer in the likes from:
Shin Megami Tensei:


Or DC:


Or Umineko:


Being named Lucifer *can* refer to massive power yet it doesn't mean that automatically every single Lucifer is super powerful, hence the Umineko Version who is nearly at the very bottom of the series in terms of power with the other 6 (Leviathan,Mammon, Beelzebub etc.) being above her.

I'm merely saying don't be surprised if Lucifer in Beelzebub turns out to be not some "Top Tier" being or other demons being more powerful.


----------



## Stilzkin (May 31, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> ok how the fuck are they supposed to beat lucifer? even behemoth, jabbawock, demon lord would get rolled over. unless god shows up
> 
> there is no demon that's more powerful than the devil himself



Lucifer isn't always the devil. Beelzebub can also be the name for the devil. 

Not even talking about non-religious fiction here.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 1, 2013)

yea thats true but this lucifer appears to be the one from the christian bible


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 1, 2013)

Saotome was the one wanked him, I will believe in this hype until proof comes.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jun 4, 2013)

I lol'd. Furuichi is beloved by all!


----------



## Koori (Jun 5, 2013)

Warning, big ass spoiler,.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 5, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCK WHAT THE FUCK WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Zaru (Jun 5, 2013)

I THOUGHT THIS WAS A MANGA FOR CHILDREN


----------



## Koori (Jun 5, 2013)

'Manga for children' is an argument that ceased making sense with Akira


----------



## Gabe (Jun 5, 2013)

That is messed up


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 5, 2013)

Koori said:


> Warning, big ass spoiler,.



WHAT THE FUCKING FUCK GOD DAMN IT friend!  There is no fucking way they will actually kill off the best character... Wonder what's going to happen.


----------



## Muk (Jun 5, 2013)

is that his answer to the 'red wedding'?  wtf


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jun 5, 2013)

MY EYES!!! DEAR GOD WHY!!!


LIES THOSE ARE ALL LIES!!! YOU LIEING LIAR WHO LIES!


----------



## Stannis (Jun 5, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 5, 2013)

I JUST WATCHED THE RED WEDDING, I ONLY STARTED TO HEAL


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 5, 2013)

BY A FUCKING LOLI!!!


----------



## Stannis (Jun 5, 2013)

well that's what you get for being a lolicon.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 5, 2013)

The Solomons send their regards.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jun 5, 2013)

I believe it is on like Donkey Kong.


----------



## bubble_lord (Jun 5, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe Lamia will fix him?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jun 5, 2013)

bubble_lord said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Lamia will fix him?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh God loli battle INC!  She saves our poor general and dooms Furuichi to be a lolicon forever in the Redtails eyes.


----------



## VanzZz (Jun 5, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> WHAT THE FUCKING FUCK GOD DAMN IT friend!  There is no fucking way they will actually kill off* the best character*... Wonder what's going to happen.



**


----------



## Morglay (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 5, 2013)

Where is he supposed to go, Detroit?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Inb4 Furuichi lands in the Demon World now.


----------



## Elriga (Jun 5, 2013)

I DON"T WANNA! I DON'T WANNA!


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 5, 2013)

DUDE!


----------



## Drakor (Jun 5, 2013)

Damn it...I saw this page when I clicked the latest and saw mention of Red Wedding healing from Game of Thrones, click the spoiler and see sheer sadness


*Spoiler*: __ 




Furuichi was mentioned to be able to hold so much demonic energy, if it's going to end like this I want him to become a badass demon at least...


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 5, 2013)

NO, Fcuking no!! GENERAL NO NO NO NO NO!!


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jun 5, 2013)

shit so much thread activity from just 1 spoiler pic.

I already can't wait till next weeks freaking chapter.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Jun 5, 2013)

Well

*Spoiler*: __ 



didn't expect to see his heart ripped out, by a loli no less.
Guess it'll be time for Spirit Adventures in the Demon World :amazed


----------



## hehey (Jun 5, 2013)

mother fucker!!!!


----------



## Araragi (Jun 5, 2013)

Das fucked up


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 6, 2013)

you're one cold mother, heylove


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jun 6, 2013)

Solaris said:


> FUCK YES.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



This manga won't last 5 chapters without the General.

Furuichi done in by a loli, so fuckin sad and somewhat poetic.............


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 6, 2013)

Solaris said:


> FUCK YES.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



A gag manga without it's primary comedic character an exceptional idea.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 6, 2013)

Those spoilers are lies!!! LIES I TELL YOU!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



That's likely a technique similar to Law's from One Piece. Furuichi simply cannot die. 












































































*HE CAN'T FUCKING DIE*!!!





*Spoiler*: _Solaris_ 



Just go die in a corner...


----------



## Stannis (Jun 6, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> That's likely a technique similar to Law's from One Piece. Furuichi simply cannot die.



Yeah the guy throws some op references every once in a while, that was the first thing I thought of too.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 6, 2013)

Boshi said:


> Yeah the guy throws some op references every once in a while, that was the first thing I thought of too.




*Spoiler*: __ 




1. Bloody hands
2. General collapses
3. She fucking pierced his chest

I don't see how that could be assumed to be similar to Law's ability


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 6, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> That's likely a technique similar to Law's from One Piece. Furuichi simply cannot die.



I got a feeling that might be the case.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 6, 2013)

Ch.81

Chapters out


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 6, 2013)

So that child is Lucifer huh... I still don't think that Furuichi will really die.

But I wonder how will this fight go on now. Oga's explosion attacks aren't working on him for some reason. Maybe he will do a complete synch with Baby Beel?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 6, 2013)

Aaaand the school's getting demolished again


----------



## kruchy (Jun 6, 2013)

The school is as good as gone, that's a given, but if Furuichi dies for real I will be very impressed (don't really see it happening though).


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jun 6, 2013)

Lucifer is a loli? Japan...  

But damn that Pedoichi...he already gave her his heart


----------



## Zaru (Jun 6, 2013)

raziu said:


> Lucifer is a loli? Japan...



Beelzebub is a (constantly naked) infant, so why are you surprised anymore


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jun 6, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Beelzebub is a (constantly naked) infant, so why are you surprised anymore



Haha right, what the fuck was I thinking. I just somehow got it in my head that anyone being named Lucifer is most likely to be a major badass or something;p

So who really thinks this is it for our favorite pedo? This could lead to Oga and the gang going to hell to rescue their general.

Edit: 

Oga running on nakama power... every goddamn manga eh?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 6, 2013)

raziu said:


> Lucifer is a loli? Japan...



Not sure what's more "", Lucifer being a Loli or as a Maid Servant.


----------



## Stannis (Jun 6, 2013)

Come on this is beelzebub we're talking about, by the end of the fight he'll get up like nothing happened  if not already in the next chapter. 
or maybe not


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 6, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Beelzebub is a (constantly naked) infant, so why are you surprised anymore



Because even when beel' shows his baby-junk (which isnt that often) its just that..baby junk. Not that big a deal.

Now if lamia showed her vag, or even just her tits, shit would be flipped. Why? becasue she is a she. Loli nudity > toddler/shota nudity when it comes to drama generating ability.

Now im just wondering how next chapter will go down.. oga goes super-saiyan w/ rage, and actually forces them to retreat for the time being.. or they decide to leave oga staring at ichi's corpse, agonizing over the fact that he couldnt do shit to save him..

I dont see him being saved, at least right now. Boy was just stabbed and had his heart torn from his chest. He only has a cple seconds to live in that state.. Prob going to end up in the demon world..


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 6, 2013)

General is dead, deal with yall


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 6, 2013)

The General won't die, the General is Eternal.



Zaru said:


> Aaaand the school's getting demolished again



They have to start building a school with 100 inches hard steel walls.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh, and people be sure to stop by aidelon's house and pay your respects to the general's widow.

Thank you.


----------



## Stannis (Jun 6, 2013)

Next chapter Furuichi wakes up in the demons world with Alaindelon next to him.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 6, 2013)

There's always the possibility Agiel did something, she was conscious this entire time.


----------



## Darth (Jun 6, 2013)

It's a manga infested with supernatural powers and demons. 

lol @ people seriously believing Furuichi's gonna die 

This discussion happens every time a major character "dies" in a shounen. Hate to break it to you guys but 99.9999% of the time the character comes back perfectly fine a mere handful of chapters later.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 6, 2013)

Darth said:


> It's a manga infested with supernatural powers and demons.
> 
> lol @ people seriously believing Furuichi's gonna die
> 
> This discussion happens every time a major character "dies" in a shounen. Hate to break it to you guys but 99.9999% of the time the character comes back perfectly fine a mere handful of chapters later.



Indeed Darth-kun. Look at Byakuya from Bleach 
More so when this is a gag manga and Furuichi is one of the actual main characters .


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 6, 2013)

I honestly dont think anybody is under the illusion that he's -really- going to die. At least permanently.

They're just annoyed that one of their fav char's in the series was just hardcore-pegged by a loli 

Which, considering his reputation with just about everybody else in the series, IS amusingly ironic.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 6, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> I honestly dont think anybody is under the illusion that he's -really- going to die. At least permanently.
> 
> They're just annoyed that one of their fav char's in the series was just hardcore-pegged by a loli



That's not an ordinary loli, that's Lucifer for ya.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 6, 2013)

That's not a loli by the way, it's a shota cross dressing. Don't you people realize it by now


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 6, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> They have to start building a school with 100 inches hard steel walls.



LOL, they could try, but it wouldn't work either: 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tony Stark (Jun 6, 2013)

Being a little girl is way creepier than what I had in mind.

And HOLY CRAP at ripping out hearts, didn't see that coming at all.


----------



## Darth (Jun 6, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> That's not a loli by the way, it's a shota cross dressing. Don't you people realize it by now



pls no      .


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 6, 2013)

Furuiiichiiiiii  Lol I know he won't die but that's really intense.

Damn, Oga's really gonna flip.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jun 6, 2013)

So.. illusions?

The general will be back, maybe with upgrades. Lol, I'm sure he would like a bionic heart.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jun 6, 2013)

Man now I would really like for Oga and Taka fight to not have a conclusion. This fucker should fall by the hands of Furuichi. 

The General and Lamia vs Taka and Lucifer...it would be glorious

Do it Tamura


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 6, 2013)

Yawn, I will only believe if I saw a funeral of him. 

Next chapter: Behemoth possessed Furuchi due to the tissue stuck at his ear and proceed kicking ass.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 6, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Not furuichi you bastards,
FUCK OGa go berserk mode and rape that ugly ass RIGHT NOW


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 6, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> Not furuichi you bastards,
> FUCK OGa go berserk mode and rape that ugly ass RIGHT NOW



You really think this is enough to put the General down?


----------



## Trent (Jun 6, 2013)

*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!

GENERAAAAAAAAAAAAAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*       



bubble_lord said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Lamia will fix him?



And make him *better*! 

Maybe he'll get a *demon heart *transplanted or something? 



Ra's al Ghul said:


> Being a little girl is way creepier than what I had in mind.
> 
> And HOLY CRAP at ripping out hearts, didn't see that coming at all.



Yup I agree. Especially because this is the being who threw the Demon World into Chaos. 

It's creepier to imagine a child-like creature massacre creating a bloody war.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 6, 2013)

You fuckers don't try to plant seeds of hope in me, or else.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 6, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> You really think this is enough to put the General down?


It doesn't ease my rage , that coward  and his loli played dirt, they will fucking get  raped, just imagine how Oga will be in next chapter, not even Demon King himself will be able to stop him


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 6, 2013)

Look at the bright way.

Furuchi's heart is belongs to loli.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 6, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> It doesn't ease my rage , that coward  and his loli played dirt, they will fucking get  raped, just imagine how Oga will be in next chapter, not even Demon King himself will be able to stop him



Oga will drink all the milk and fuse with Baby Beel.


----------



## Motivated (Jun 6, 2013)

I swear to god if furuichi-dono dies, I will cut my dick.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 6, 2013)

Motivated said:


> I swear to god if furuichi-dono dies, I will cut my dick.



Now this is a first


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 6, 2013)

Awesome chapter. Oga seems to have little to no efffect on Takamiya, Lucifer is a loli (why didn?t I expected that?) and the General seems to have died. 

Most likely there will be either a full sync with Beel or Saotome will enter to save Oga and Furuichi?s body


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jun 6, 2013)

Motivated said:


> I swear to god if furuichi-dono dies, I will cut my dick.



That is some strong dedication to a character right there. 

You're lucky Furuichi is an omnipotent existance who just let's Oga have all the spotlight for shitts and giggles

Soo...so your dick is safe in Furuichis hand


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 6, 2013)

Furuichi. 

I know you'll be fine in the end, but Oga will go berserk either way.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 6, 2013)

Cult level mass suicide inc if The General is gone. (Which he won't be.)


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jun 6, 2013)

How did we not call Lucifer being a victorian-era loli-demon? Considering how great this mangaka is at giving us odd characters.

Furuichi saved by Agiel, Lamia gets jealous. Alaindelon cries a lot and sleeps in the hospital bed with Furuichi as his harem of loli, dude, and S&M chick crowd around him.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2013)

Bet no one called the ending to that chapter :S


----------



## TaskMaster (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh the irony of the General getting "killed" by a loli 

If played right it would be HILARIOUS if the person screaming Furuichi was Alaindelon

But yeah we'll see the General back in action after a couple chapters

Hope I ain't speaking to soon but its nice to see a villain actually able to contend with Oga


----------



## reaperunique (Jun 6, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Bet no one called the ending to that chapter :S



Anyone who dares to state otherwise is blatantly lying 


Now for my reaction to this chapter:


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Jun 6, 2013)

Well what about Himekawa ? he was the one tht kidnapped Furuichi, isn't that a bit of a problem ?


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 6, 2013)

If Himekawa had some kind of plan I doubt it involved this. If Furuichi really did kick the bucket, even if it's temporary, everyone else is gonna be gunning for him once they hear about it given the chance.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 6, 2013)

Furuichi gotta remain dead.

He'll gets sent to the Demon World due to his lives "sins" such as being a lolicon.
Down there he'll encounters the Behemoth Army and joins them and returns one day having risen up the ranks to the point that hecatos,agiel and jabber really have become his underlings having truly become a general.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 6, 2013)

Furuichi. I can't take it if he die. This chapter was just great. Oga really got his hands full with this one. I can't wait to see how this goes down.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jun 6, 2013)

Fucking 10/10 chapter. 

No worries guys, The General will return.


----------



## Elriga (Jun 6, 2013)

The general is gonna get a new demon heart. Then he can fight without the tissues.

I'm not worried. Lucifer will get whats coming to her.


----------



## Nanja (Jun 6, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> Furuichi gotta remain dead.
> 
> He'll gets sent to the Demon World due to his lives "sins" such as being a lolicon.
> Down there he'll encounters the Behemoth Army and joins them and returns one day having risen up the ranks to the point that hecatos,agiel and jabber really have become his underlings having truly become a general.



This would be so awesome.


----------



## Stannis (Jun 6, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> It doesn't ease my rage , that coward  and his loli played dirt, they will fucking get  raped, just imagine how Oga will be in next chapter, not even Demon King himself will be able to stop him



I see Oga losing next chapter even in Berserk mode.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 6, 2013)

Wouldn't be surprised if in 8 weeks Beelzebub gets ranked dead last.
Was a good chapter technically, but the series is already having trouble in the rankings and Furuichi is the most popular character of the series, not to mention the majority of the audience reads Beelzebub as a fun gag manga and not some grimdark battle manga. The Japan audience is not going to be very happy with this chapter, even knowing that Furuichi will eventually be healed later on.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jun 6, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if in 8 weeks Beelzebub gets ranked dead last.
> Was a good chapter technically, but the series is already having trouble in the rankings and Furuichi is the most popular character of the series, not to mention the majority of the audience reads Beelzebub as a fun gag manga and not some grimdark battle manga. The Japan audience is not going to be very happy with this chapter, even knowing that Furuichi will eventually be healed later on.



God no. I don't want Beelzebub to go the way of Psyren. I'm sure it will be alright in the end. Its had a pretty good run and all I hope is that it ends on the mangaka's terms and not the editors because those n00bs can't recognize quality.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't know, people like shock value stuff.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 6, 2013)

He's not dead, He's not dead, He's not dead, He's not dead, He's not dead, He's not dead, nononononononoononono NO! He's not dead!


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 6, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> I don't know, people like shock value stuff.



Yes, but not with a series like this.
For example how do you think people would react if in an episode of Parks and Recreation they just randomly decided to have a gang member come up and stab Tom in the heart, killing him?

People would be pissed off as hell. The series IS mainly a comedy that can occasionally have more serious/dramatic plotlines but having something like that happen to the most popular comic relief character in the series is just a terrible idea and would piss fans off to no end because that's simply not the type of show/manga they want to read/watch.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 6, 2013)

Fullmetalthis said:


> God no. I don't want Beelzebub to go the way of Psyren. I'm sure it will be alright in the end. Its had a pretty good run and all I hope is that it ends on the mangaka's terms and not the editors because those n00bs can't recognize quality.



I don't think this will kill the series right away (at least I hope it doesn't) but it will definitely have a negative effect on the rankings. This twist was just completely out of character for the series.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 7, 2013)

Well, I do think Furuichi will not die. Time for Oga's rage powerup.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 7, 2013)

Boshi said:


> I see Oga losing next chapter even in Berserk mode.



Seems so to me too.

Anyway, I like where this is going.


----------



## hehey (Jun 7, 2013)

i was not aware that Furuichi was the most popular character in the manga.... them kids reading Weekly Shounen Jump in japan have good taste.


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Jun 7, 2013)

Okay, Beelzebub is a gag manga most of the times, but they have also developed the plot since the begining of the manga, I mean, the battles and the serious moments. The Salomon company was introduced since 40 or 50 chapters ago. People should know that this is also a battle manga and should get it serious moments. For me this was a great twist because Foruichi is OBVIOUSLY not gonna die, but puts some presure on the main character...

Edit: I wonder how will all the bitches react to Furuichis death... the ones that once called him a perverted lolicon


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 7, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Yes, but not with a series like this.
> For example how do you think people would react if in an episode of Parks and Recreation they just randomly decided to have a gang member come up and stab Tom in the heart, killing him?
> 
> People would be pissed off as hell. The series IS mainly a comedy that can occasionally have more serious/dramatic plotlines but having something like that happen to the most popular comic relief character in the series is just a terrible idea and would piss fans off to no end because that's simply not the type of show/manga they want to read/watch.



Key word here is mainly. Parks and Recreation is strictly a comedy. It never has action or tense moments. If that show were to have a moment of action were one of the main characters got their heart ripped out I would actually expect a lot more people to pay attention to the show. I could imagine it getting tons of views on Youtube. People wouldn't be complaining about it unless they thought he was not going to come back.

You act like people can't react to a change in tone.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 7, 2013)

Deer_Hunter_ said:


> Okay, Beelzebub is a gag manga most of the times, but they have also developed the plot since the begining of the manga, I mean, the battles and the serious moments. The Salomon company was introduced since 40 or 50 chapters ago. People should know that this is also a battle manga and should get it serious moments. For me this was a great twist because Foruichi is OBVIOUSLY not gonna die, but puts some presure on the main character...
> 
> Edit: I wonder how will all the bitches react to Furuichis death... the ones that once called him a perverted lolicon



Just because a manga has battles does not change it's for the most part lighthearted tone. Having the comic relief character get his heart ripped out is completely against the tone of the series.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 7, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Key word here is mainly. Parks and Recreation is strictly a comedy. It never has action or tense moments. If that show were to have a moment of action were one of the main characters got their heart ripped out I would actually expect a lot more people to pay attention to the show. I could imagine it getting tons of views on Youtube. People wouldn't be complaining about it unless they thought he was not going to come back.
> 
> You act like people can't react to a change in tone.



Ah, I get it. You are just one of those gorehounds who think that a massive unfitting change in tone makes a series better just because "YAY! MORE ACTION AND GORE!". I'm a bit disappointed, I didn't think you were that type of person.

You also have no idea how peoples minds work if you think that something like that happening on Parks and Rec would make the fanbase more interested in it.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 7, 2013)

So we can conclude that the manga is either taking serious turn and being less gag.   Or that the next chapter, Furuchi gets up like nothing happened and makes some snark comment about his heart being in a girl's hands or "I'm okay!"


Be interesting what next week holds.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 7, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> So we can conclude that the manga is either taking serious turn and being less gag.   Or that the next chapter, Furuchi gets up like nothing happened and makes some snark comment about his heart being in a girl's hands or "I'm okay!"
> 
> 
> Be interesting what next week holds.



>Oga goes up to his body and says something stupid
>He waits for a tsukkomi
>Oga says something else that's stupid
>He waits for a tsukkomi
>And Oga says something else...
>The scene pans out...

I also think a Furuichi afterlife could be hilarious. Have all of the angels looks like Alaindelon and work in something with the characters back in the living world trying to do some shit to bring him back to life.


----------



## Stannis (Jun 7, 2013)

Deer_Hunter_ said:


> I wonder how will all the bitches react to Furuichis death... the ones that once called him a perverted lolicon


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jun 7, 2013)

I just wonder what will happen with Himekawa. Even if it all ends good with Furuichi, it doesn't change the facet the dude had his heart taken out. 

Unless in the next chapter it all somehow returns to normal with a comedic twist to it.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 7, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Ah, I get it. You are just one of those gorehounds who think that a massive unfitting change in tone makes a series better just because "YAY! MORE ACTION AND GORE!". I'm a bit disappointed, I didn't think you were that type of person.
> 
> You also have no idea how peoples minds work if you think that something like that happening on Parks and Rec would make the fanbase more interested in it.



No, but if you think people don't like violent shocking twists then you really don't know common people.

If you watch TV at all then you would know about a certain event in some show recently that can attest to that.


I'm not sure why you think will people flare up.

You think people will pissed off that he died? No, one will actually believe he is dead for good.

You think people will get upset about this chapter not being complete comedy? The reason why Beelzebub has done so well is due to the fact that it isn't just a gag manga.

People love "stuff" happening. You just have to look Beelzebub threads to see that. You can find people complaining about arcs like the Christmas one as they think its filler.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 7, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> No, but if you think people don't like violent shocking twists then you really don't know common people.
> 
> If you watch TV at all then you would know about a certain event in some show recently that can attest to that.
> 
> ...



Last I checked Game of Thrones has never been light-hearted in the slightest.
The fact remains that this is not the type of event that fits with the series. Whether or not it has the occasional battle arc as well, it has NEVER been grimdark, and has always had a lighthearted feel to it.

And western fans are not the same as the Japanese who read the manga.

But I guess you'll just see how wrong you were 8 weeks from now.
Can't wait to see how foolish you are going to look, seeing people like you get proven wrong gives me the biggest fucking boner.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 7, 2013)

I honestly hope this manga doesn't go too serious it honestly doesn't do a serious arc well as the climax of the jabberwocky arc exemplifies. Serious moments sure but I probably wouldn't enjoy this manga half as much if it went completely serious, it's simply not built that way.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jun 7, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> I honestly hope this manga doesn't go too serious it honestly doesn't do a serious arc well as the climax of the jabberwocky arc exemplifies. Serious moments sure but I probably wouldn't enjoy this manga half as much if it went completely serious, it's simply not built that way.



I'll probably stop reading if that happens. I like the occasional fight, but I read it for the gags mostly.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 7, 2013)

How I felt about Beelzebub. I sincerely believed that Beelzebub was at his best when it focuses on comedy. Recently chapters were not exactly fun to read. If I want to see a battle manga, I would have focus on other more refined battle manga. 

I read Beelzebub for comedy.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah Beelzebub must never dive too much into the sea of battle manga, or it will drown without the humor lifeline.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jun 7, 2013)

It's at it's best when the comedy and fights are tangled up together. Who didn't enjoy Furuichi blasting every guy in his tissue mode? The fact that he developed such a massive ego in like 5 minutes...great stuff

I also find the silly chapters great, with Beel confronting a cat or some bug


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 7, 2013)

You guys think all of the 7 Sins are kids/infants?

Lucifer - Loli
Beelzebub - Baby


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 7, 2013)

I like beelzebub not only for the comedy, even when it gets serious I like it. It obviously won't stay serious forever, it would go back to comedy at some point so I don't see what there is to worry about.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm willing to bet we're getting trolled and Furuichi isn't dead or dieing or even in trouble. Alaindelon is going to appear and make a joke about how Furuichi can have his heart and hilarity will ensue. The girls will be sad, hurt, and in pain over their loss and Furuichi seeing how they react try to make a move and it backfires and he is confirmed as General Creepichi.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 7, 2013)

I wouldn`t be surprised if a a "lol fake heart" joke is pulled off


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 7, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> I also think a Furuichi afterlife could be hilarious. Have all of the angels looks like Alaindelon and work in something with the characters back in the living world trying to do some shit to bring him back to life.



You know, I honestly could see that happening.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 7, 2013)

Still wondering why people is panicking so much about just one serious moment. Same ha shappened in gintama, i don`t think this is any different, if this guy wanted a serious manga he could ahve switched during behemoth`s arc.

What reminds me.....En should fall for Lucifer


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jun 7, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Still wondering why people is panicking so much about just one serious moment. Same ha shappened in gintama, i don`t think this is any different, if this guy wanted a serious manga he could ahve switched during behemoth`s arc.
> 
> What reminds me.....En should fall for Lucifer



I'd LOL so hard if En showed up looking for his minions and was all 'Le gasp' and falls for lucifer.

Really I just want more Demon Lord in my Beelzebub. Hope Furuichi goes to the demon world and meets him. Oh that whacky demon lord, save Furuichi but do it in your own crazy ADD way. Healing him with some kind of weird lap dance/grind all over Furuichi's body.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 7, 2013)

Chapter was 10/10.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 8, 2013)

He's not yet officially dead. Even if his stabbed and his heart pulled out of his chest.



Maybe he will have this moments like below (Keima) in the afterlife, only to be revived again.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Jun 8, 2013)

Furuichi!!!


----------



## Breadman (Jun 8, 2013)

Don't worry, Furuichi aint dead. He's gonna go to the gates of heaven, an angel will give him powers that are OP and he can use them once a week because they exhaust him, and he pwns anybody that gets in his way. 

Actually, that's a question that I want to know..... do you guys think that we'll ever have heaven and stuff in this manga? I mean, we have demons, the demon lord, etc......... why not?


----------



## Impact (Jun 8, 2013)

> What reminds me.....En should fall for Lucifer



Aw man I hope this happens


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 8, 2013)

Look closely the heart wasn't even pierced through .


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 8, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> Look closely the heart wasn't even pierced through .



...And? Are you implying that as long as the heart hasn't been pierced you can live perfectly fine with your heart forcefully removed from your body?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 8, 2013)

Precisely in manga this would be the case. Especially you have demon doctors waiting on standby , recovery is not out of a question.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 9, 2013)

Well... Furuichi certainly ain't as dead as Gray is


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 9, 2013)

Oga going to beat dat ass next chapter .


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 9, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> ...And? Are you implying that as long as the heart hasn't been pierced you can live perfectly fine with your heart forcefully removed from your body?



Dude it's fiction, it's a manga full with gags and as Mei said, we have Demon Doctors.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 9, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> Well... Furuichi certainly ain't as dead as Gray is



Head shot, pierced the heart, serveal holes in the chest . Furuchi is lucky


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jun 9, 2013)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Oga going to beat dat ass next chapter .


...


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 9, 2013)

Yeah, but we know both will be okay in the end.   Because we know mangka really don't have the balls to permakill one of the main cast.    And Furuchi is the straight man of the series.


----------



## Rinnel (Jun 12, 2013)

Chinese scan (208), enjoy   :


----------



## Muk (Jun 12, 2013)

oh shit
and once more the mangaka proves, beelzebub ain't a typical shonen


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So everyone else just need to punch their guts and make them spill it


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 12, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> So everyone else just need to punch their guts and make them spill it



*SPOILER TAGS DAMN IT!*


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 12, 2013)

What did I spoil, the sentence won't even make sense, unless you click the link you won't have known what it meant. Your over reacting.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Spoilers_ 



There goes another school... This one ain't even going to last after Taka's battle, let alone Fuji's


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 12, 2013)

Obligatory Spoiler Tags solely for Togashi.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lucifer is a cunt.Rip out his heart, cut it to pieces, give it to others.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 12, 2013)

Ok just for Yoshi, now just don't click the upcoming page of tags.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Am I doing right?



*Spoiler*: __ 



Furuichi confirmed to be NOT dead.His heart gives Taka's minions power (lol), Cannibalism.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Furuichi becoming a demon might not be that bad


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 12, 2013)

[sp]And motherfucking Toujou enters the picture[/sp]


----------



## Tony Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> [sp]And motherfucking Toujou enters the picture[/sp]




*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck Yeah!!!


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 13, 2013)

^
Yeah, that is shitty translation I found. I should re-read it once Red Hawk released their version.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 13, 2013)

But i still wonder how the heck Oga will take the eaten pieces back, like wtf?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2013)

Theos said:


> Mehh I should've waited till Red Hawk released it..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Red Hawk's Release

Ch.208


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



souls 


what is Toujou supposed to do here ?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 13, 2013)

Toujou can beat this guy if he gets a crest.  Or maybe he will just beat all the minions?

Natsume will have to handle the last beast.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jun 13, 2013)

What is the deal with the "pure power"? They're not using power up's? Oga is losing in a physical battle? Don't like that shit Tamura.

Is this gonna be a trend? Some random fuck popping up and suddenly be stronger than Oga and Toujou even in a straight fight?


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 13, 2013)

So Oga needs to gather all pieces to revive/save Furuichi. Was that 5 or 7 pieces? Based from the cut it is 7, but it was only distributed to 5 people.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 13, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Toujou can beat this guy if he gets a crest.  Or maybe he will just beat all the minions?
> 
> Natsume will have to handle the last beast.



Toujou can't beat Takamiya even with the crest... Oga even with Father Switch can't beat him.

Toujou will handle the supposed powered up minions.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 13, 2013)

raziu said:


> What is the deal with the "pure power"? They're not using power up's? Oga is losing in a physical battle? Don't like that shit Tamura.
> 
> Is this gonna be a trend? Some random fuck popping up and suddenly be stronger than Oga and Toujou even in a straight fight?



Itś the first thing it happens dude, take it easy. Indeed I'm refreshed that someone who can stand up to Oga in every aspect appeared.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 13, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Itś the first thing it happens dude, take it easy. Indeed I'm refreshed that someone who can stand up to Oga in every aspect appeared.



Hehe yes takes away the onesided feeling you get from last fights; though the narutoguy was also pretty good at the start.

Oga didn't use supermilktime btw; why?


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 13, 2013)

Oga hasn't used Super Milk Time yet. He just drank a bit of milk and used Father's Switch.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 13, 2013)

So far he is using just black techs, i don t see trace of father switch nor super milk time.

Wonder whatś up with his hand though, unconsciously fusing with Beel already?


----------



## reaperunique (Jun 13, 2013)

God this is what I hate about those damn shounens acting all high and mighty and going all:
"I haven't even used my true power yet, herpa derp "


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 13, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> So far he is using just black techs, i don t see trace of father switch nor super milk time.
> 
> Wonder whatś up with his hand though, unconsciously fusing with Beel already?



the more their powers link the more Oga becomes a demon, right? I remember they once said something like that..


----------



## Motivated (Jun 13, 2013)

I hope natsume shows up next chapter


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 13, 2013)

Natsume is final villain.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 13, 2013)

So Taka is like Furuichi? using Lucifer as a source for power?


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jun 13, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Itś the first thing it happens dude, take it easy. Indeed I'm refreshed that someone who can stand up to Oga in every aspect appeared.



Sorry brah, I just had a bad day.

Anyways it's always nice to see Toujou punch someone


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 13, 2013)

Stupid chapter. I just want this fucking battle arc to be over now that it's obvious that Furuichi isn't going to be doing anything.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 13, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Stupid chapter. I just want this fucking battle arc to be over now that it's obvious that Furuichi isn't going to be doing anything.



quality of manga depends on one character? 

at least Furuchin has a more prominent role this time, it's been worse! Do hope he gets his own powers, liked the beginning of this fight


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 13, 2013)

Theos said:


> quality of manga depends on one character?
> 
> at least Furuchin has a more prominent role this time, it's been worse! Do hope he gets his own powers, liked the beginning of this fight



The quality of the manga based on the direction of the manga. This is a gag manga not a battle manga. The only time a battle arc is acceptable is if it focuses on Furuichi seeing how then it would become a gag arc as well (Tissue arc). People don't read Beelzebub for it to be a mediocre battle manga, people read it as a gag manga.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 13, 2013)

It was always both gag and battle so stop bitching.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 13, 2013)

indeed, it's been battlemanga many times; i'd even say that the battle part was far more dominant in the beginning.. but the fact that its both keeps it fun


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 13, 2013)

spaZ said:


> It was always both gag and battle so stop bitching.



That's honestly bullshit though buddy. The vast majority of the manga is a gag manga. All you have to do is look at the arcs, the gag arcs far outnumber the amount of battle arcs.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 13, 2013)

So despite having numerous battles it's no battle manga for the sole reason that there are more gags than battles?

Absolutely impossible that a manga can be a gag and battle manga at the same time.Totally.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 13, 2013)

Seems like someone never read gintama


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 13, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> So despite having numerous battles it's no battle manga cause there are more gags than battles?
> 
> Absolutely impossible that a manga can be a gag and battle manga at the same time.Totally.



So Gintama is a battle manga? A manga can have the occasional battle and still not be a battle manga. Hell, Oyasumi Punpun occasionally has humor, would you call that a gag manga? Gantz occasionally has some slice of life-esque stuff, would you call that a slice of life manga?


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 13, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> So despite having numerous battles it's no battle manga for the sole reason that there are more gags than battles?
> 
> Absolutely impossible that a manga can be a gag and battle manga at the same time.Totally.



One thing I know it's not impossible... Being stupid.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jun 13, 2013)

Beelzebub is Beelzebub; its an awesome manga and has built up enough in the goodwill bank for me to trust where this is going.

It's not a gag manga and not a battle manga but it has been moving freely between the two and its one of the reasons I love it. Has a good mix of hilarious interactions and ass whopping.


----------



## Impact (Jun 13, 2013)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Beelzebub is Beelzebub; its an awesome manga and has built up enough in the goodwill bank for me to trust where this is going.
> 
> It's not a gag manga and not a battle manga but it has been moving freely between the two and its one of the reasons I love it. Has a good mix of hilarious interactions and ass whopping.



This, and yeah this 

And finally my dog toujou is back for some action


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 14, 2013)

Beelzebub is a gag manga. Like Gintama but with a different kind of irony and execution.

The battles are gags/parodies themselves, you cant take them seriously or the reading would be _atrocious_. Toujou is the walking parody of Guriko and Oga is Harumichi Bouya all over again.

Kenichi is more a kind of a battle manga with lots of silliness.

Btw about the next chapter i expect some troll move from Toujou that will  recover all the pieces in like 3 or 4 pages  About him receiving the crest i dunno.  But i suspect that the school is going to be demolished again


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 14, 2013)

Toujo is gonna be madly overpowered with that crest.

I'm also expecting him to bring down the school.


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Jun 14, 2013)

> People don't read Beelzebub for it to be a mediocre battle manga, people read it as a gag manga.



Well there's some people who do, despite you thinking the opposite because you say so.  If you don't like how the manga is turning more battle like (while keeping it's gags) just drop it and stop bitching about it.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 14, 2013)

> the manga is turning more battle like



Are people just tuning portions of this manga out of their mind?

There have always been battle arcs in this series. Some of the fights in them are serious some are not.


----------



## Motivated (Jun 14, 2013)

I love this manga. Whether it's a battle, gag or a hentai manga.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 14, 2013)

Deer_Hunter_ said:


> Well there's some people who do, despite you thinking the opposite because you say so.  If you don't like how the manga is turning more battle like (while keeping it's gags) just drop it and stop bitching about it.



And those people are plebs. Beelzebub makes an incredibly mediocre battle manga and I feel embarrassed to know I live on the same planet as people who read and somehow enjoy Beelzebub thinking it is a battle manga.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 14, 2013)

....What did you just call me?


----------



## emili (Jun 15, 2013)

School will be destroyed again.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jun 15, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> And those people are plebs. Beelzebub makes an incredibly mediocre battle manga and I feel embarrassed to know I live on the same planet as people who read and somehow enjoy Beelzebub thinking it is a battle manga.



That is why Beelzebub ranking was dropped so low in these recent weeks. Even Japanese readers don't like it. 

As for me, I read Beelzebub for gag, not for battle manga.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 15, 2013)

Rokudaime said:


> That is why Beelzebub ranking was dropped so low in these recent weeks. Even Japanese readers don't like it.
> 
> As for me, I read Beelzebub for gag, not for battle manga.



Exactly. And if everybody has already noticed, Beelzebub does better in the rankings during gag arcs then it does battle arcs.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 15, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> And those people are plebs. Beelzebub makes an incredibly mediocre battle manga and I feel embarrassed to know I live on the same planet as people who read and somehow enjoy Beelzebub thinking it is a battle manga.



Let them have their own opinion. People have different taste. I am also one of those people who see this as an okay manga and I get a good laughs from time to time, some will appreciate it more than that and will love every single thing about it. I have no problem with that, we read something to enjoy it. You can bitch about some parts you do not like but do not shove down to their throat what you think should they feel about it or how they should even think. It really annoying. Seriously.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 15, 2013)

Eisenheim said:


> Let them have their own opinion. People have different taste. I am also one of those people who see this as an okay manga and I get a good laughs from time to time, some will appreciate it more than that and will love every single thing about it. I have no problem with that, we read something to enjoy it. You can bitch about some parts you do not like but do not shove down to their throat what you think should they feel about it or how they should even think. It really annoying. Seriously.



Opinions and tastes are not always subjective.


----------



## Mizura (Jun 15, 2013)

I like Beelzebub usually, but the current arc does feel rather boring so far. Too many fodders introduced all at once, not enough gags. I don't really want to read the gang getting rid of fodders big and small one by friggin' one.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 15, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Opinions and tastes are not always subjective.



Meh.

opinions plural of o?pin?ion (Noun)

Noun:

A view or judgment formed about something, not necessarily based on fact or knowledge.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 15, 2013)

Eisenheim said:


> Meh.
> 
> opinions plural of o?pin?ion (Noun)
> 
> ...



If somebody were to claim that Michael Bay was a great film-maker would their opinion be correct? If somebody were to claim Twilight was a well written book series would they be correct? If somebody were to claim that Naruto was anything but utter shit would they be correct? If somebody were to claim that the sky is purple would that be correct? You see where I am going with this? Opinions are not necessarily all subjective. Anybody can have an opinion, doesn't change the fact that their opinion may be objectively wrong and/or stupid.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 15, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> If somebody were to claim that Michael Bay was a great film-maker would their opinion be correct? If somebody were to claim Twilight was a well written book series would they be correct? If somebody were to claim that Naruto was anything but utter shit would they be correct? If somebody were to claim that the sky is purple would that be correct? You see where I am going with this? Opinions are not necessarily all subjective. Anybody can have an opinion, doesn't change the fact that their opinion may be objectively wrong and/or stupid.



I am not arguing that some opinions are wrong in MY view.  Doesn't not change that fact the it is still their opinion. They are still entitled to have it. People have different take on each case. Learn to respect them. I may think something is shit but I do not shitpost in their thread.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 15, 2013)

*sigh* why do people always confuse facts and opinions. Even pure facts need to be interpreted which happens from a personal perspective - even the very same _fact _can mean different things for different people. The greatest example is that amount of arguments between scholars - the very people who proclaim to only research facts. Right and wrong, fact or opinion.. what does it matter? As far as I see it, one can only properly discuss if one respects the other - thus accepting the there is never _one _person who is right.

Back to the point; I wonder how next chapter will be.. Toujou will take on the big guy and Oga his minions? And what role will Hime play in all this? As that guy knows Oga pretty well he'd probably set something up. Personally, i'd hope that Kunieda, Kanzaki and Hilda come to aid Oga - that it'll end up five against five


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 15, 2013)

Stop arguing with a red bar peeps.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2013)

this manga is so gr8 m8s

this furuichi possession arc + flashback

damn

i'm half-dead from laughing and yet i'm also touched


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 15, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Stop arguing with a red bar peeps.



I was a full green bar just two days ago. I just recently went red because I was the victim of a huge gang neg of people who dislike me because of my statements about Narushit. I'm also working my way back up to green and should be there in a few days.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 15, 2013)

Stop lying, you went red because you talked shit about Mods.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2013)

which mods?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 15, 2013)

Just Neg Togashi and be on your way. 

Great chapter, and Good arc so far. A battle centric arc every now and again is a good thing, and it also furthers the plot along more then the gag arcs do. Which is also a good thing as the plot of this manga is actually interesting to me.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 15, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> Stop lying, you went red because you talked shit about Mods.



The reason I posted that thread was because he was a Naruto fan. So how about you stop lying kiddo.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 15, 2013)

Man...fact your bar is red doesn?t change and I can see why, however I do agree with some of your points.

Any rate, what about we all stop this shit and just keep enjoying our Babu?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 15, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Any rate, what about we all stop this shit and just keep enjoying our Babu?



Demons are more fun than trolls, so yes please 

Though fanart, found the following quite funny:


Wondering if Beel could do a bushin-like tech like Nasu's demon could.. Multiple Oga's found be fun :amazed


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 15, 2013)

All of them going all "Huh? Whatcha?lookin?at huh!?"


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2013)

this current arc is doing nothing for me


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 15, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Man...fact your bar is red doesn?t change and I can see why, however I do agree with some of your points.
> 
> Any rate, what about we all stop this shit and just keep enjoying our Babu?



You are the one who started that by using my rep as an excuse to ignore my opinions. 



Theos said:


> Demons are more fun than trolls, so yes please
> 
> Though fanart, found the following quite funny:
> 
> ...



Implying I'm a troll.


Anyways, since you guys are the ones who started this childish fight, I will be the one to finish it. Let's just continue discussing the series (which is a GAG manga and NOT a battle manga.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 17, 2013)

Volume 20 cover.


And dat special poster.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 17, 2013)

soo apparently there are 3 light novels for Beelzebub


----------



## Motivated (Jun 17, 2013)

maybe its 2 weeks old but its still worth posting


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 19, 2013)

guess it was obvious Toujou wouldn?t come alone


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 19, 2013)

Aoi pek


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jun 19, 2013)

A pretty good color page, Loved how Aoi looked of course.

Man I can not wait till this chapter is released, very excited to see how Oga and company save their General.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 19, 2013)

Holy crap This totally reminds me of:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 19, 2013)

the feels


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Jun 19, 2013)

I want mah spoilers :'(


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow great Cover :amazed

Hope it's a nice chapter.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 20, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*;_;*


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Jun 20, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> *;_;*




*Spoiler*: __ 



Shit, that looks amazing !


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Jun 20, 2013)

RAW chapter in the bottom !!! that Palace of Ice place that Kubo talked about


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 20, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Da fuq? Was Taka just dicking arround with Toujou or what?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 20, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> *;_;*



hahahahahaha


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 20, 2013)

Romans of Otter 


so wtf is up with Toujou .. he doesn't even *need* a power-up/explanation for going from losing to Himekawa to fighting with Taka ? although I don't think he'd have won anyway .. meh


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 20, 2013)

wait, did we know before that Kanzaki was _De Niro_ ?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 20, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> Romans of Otter
> 
> 
> so wtf is up with Toujou .. he doesn't even *need* a power-up/explanation for going from losing to Himekawa to fighting with Taka ? although I don't think he'd have won anyway .. meh



Probably a flashback in one of the next chapters; where it is explained that he too received the emblem
It would be a bit cheesy if he got it in a similar way like Kunieda and Kanzaki (de niro? )

Toujou was nice and clueless again though; great!


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 20, 2013)

De Niro Kanzaki 

And lol da fuq??? How does Toujou power up so goddamn much in such a short amount of time? Dude goes from losing to Himekawa to tank kicks from Takamiya on his face?

o_O


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Jun 20, 2013)

Wasn't kanzaki's name, hajime?


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Jun 20, 2013)

also, dere Lamia over furuichi.
Hahahahahaha.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 20, 2013)

The Tiger of Ishiyama.

Romans of Otter.


Fuck Toujou is pissed:


LamiaxFuruichi confirmed.

De Niro Kanzaki?


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 20, 2013)

"Romans of otter" sounds like something out of monty python 

And of course lamia is going dere' for furichi. Its been pretty obvious that he's been growing on her for awhile now. Only thing that would have made the moment better was the -whole- gang somehow showing up, seeing him on the verge of death, and going ape-shit over it 

Edit: Chapter has given me a new ut


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 20, 2013)

This is becoming predictable, yet the comedy keeps it interesting.
Like Otters Romany Academy or Bear grub etc academy , Toujou has talents in nicknames 
I expect more helpers along the way, because they probably going to do individual battles , now who could they be m


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 20, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> This is becoming predictable, yet the comedy keeps it interesting.
> Like Otters Romany Academy or Bear grub etc academy , Toujou has talents in nicknames
> I expect more helpers along the way, because they probably going to do individual battles , now who could they be m



It always has been predictable, imo. Its saving graces are the comedy and the character interactions.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2013)

Tojo crying over Furuichi was great.  

Lamia's involvement is not a surprise.  I initially thought Furuichi's wound wasn't a big deal since Oga and company have Lamia on their side.  She has proven herself to be an elite healer.


----------



## Drakor (Jun 20, 2013)

Akumano Gakuen vs Kuma no Gakuen, sounds legit!

Seeing him cry over Furuichi shows how much his view changed after that whole tissue arc


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 20, 2013)

Toujou said he was careless against Himekawa, without saying that throughout the whole series  he has shown ridiculous asvancements even mor ethan Oga.

He just shows he keeps being a top notch friend.

Awesome chapter indeed


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 20, 2013)

I think this is the first time Toujou will kick ass


----------



## Motivated (Jun 20, 2013)

Toujo won't need any help against those small fries. Takamiya failed to land a hit on him throughout the chapter for god's sake.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 20, 2013)

seems author wanks Toujou a bit as well


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 20, 2013)

There's no way a serious Toujou would lose to Himekawa. What he did this chap should not be a surprise to anyone.

Awesome chap. Should be some awesome fights coming up.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 20, 2013)

> There's no way a serious Toujou would lose to Himekawa


it was crested/powered Hime

and, he did lose



I hope his comment of "old me" and "new me" means he did get an actual solid power-up from something in-between


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 20, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> it was crested/powered Hime
> 
> and, he did lose
> 
> ...



Even with crested/powered  Hime, I still think a serious Toujou would win.

Highly likely Toujou has gotten a crest from Oga.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 20, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> *This is becoming predictable, yet the comedy keeps it interesting.*
> Like Otters Romany Academy or Bear grub etc academy , Toujou has talents in nicknames
> I expect more helpers along the way, because they probably going to do individual battles , now who could they be m



heh you think? i noticed many arcs ago lol. it's why i loved field trip arc, and it's why beelze isn't doing so well in the rankings

but this chapter was great because toujou is my 2nd favorite character after furuichi.

toujou ftw.

lamia x furuichi confirmed

i wouldn't put it past her that this form of hers is just a mask, she's really a hottie :amazed


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Jun 20, 2013)

Queen Aoi is back pekpek


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jun 20, 2013)

Kirito said:


> i wouldn't put it past her that this form of hers is just a mask, she's really a hottie :amazed



Our general knows this will happen which is why he tolerates the pedo remarks and being nice to Lamia. He plays the long game and in the end he will rake in hot adult Lamia action.

Also Toujou is going to pound those underlings though I will like to see how they do with the powerup they got from eating the soul of our all powerful general.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 21, 2013)

Pretty funny chapter even it is a tragic event (Lamia and Alandelon reaction to Furuichi's "death").


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2013)

Guess they are saving the big gun (Natsume) for the last guy.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 21, 2013)

Keino-kun said:


> Even with crested/powered  Hime, I still think a serious Toujou would win.



No he wouldn't... Since he lost 

Toujou even with a crest shouldn't be able to face Taka since Oga even with Father Switch could not beat him.
Let's see what was the base of Toujou's power up, I hope it wasn't just training lol (in like what 1? 2 days? going from below Himekawa to above Taka? ) but a solid power up.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 21, 2013)

Again, when did Oga use Father switch?

Actually, I wouldn`t be as sure, Himekawa had his troubles with Toujou without saying that the guy said he was careless If I were to pu6t it this way, it was like Luffy vs Blueno in the mansion were Blueno defeated him and days later base luffy with no training was already raping Blueno


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 21, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> No he wouldn't... Since he lost
> 
> Toujou even with a crest shouldn't be able to face Taka since Oga even with Father Switch could not beat him.
> Let's see what was the base of Toujou's power up, I hope it wasn't just training lol (in like what 1? 2 days? going from below Himekawa to above Taka? ) but a solid power up.



My response is basically what Luffy no Haki said.

I highly doubt Toujou was serious when he fought Himekawa. Maybe I'm wrong but we'll see soon enough.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 21, 2013)

Sorry for the tiny as fuck image but here is the cover for volume 22


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 21, 2013)

Is that nasu? He looks fucking awesome in color


----------



## Tony Stark (Jun 22, 2013)

Toujou making a comeback, like a boss.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 22, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Again, when did Oga use Father switch?
> 
> Actually, I wouldn`t be as sure, Himekawa had his troubles with Toujou without saying that the guy said he was careless If I were to pu6t it this way, it was like Luffy vs Blueno in the mansion were Blueno defeated him and days later base luffy with no training was already raping Blueno



Here:

Ch.233
Ch.233

His eyes are "white" and he obviously powered up without using Milk which means that can't possibly be Black Techs or Super Milk Time.

Yet Toujou appears 1 or 2 days after losing to Crested Himekawa and tanks a Taka kick with his face? lolololol Toujou was not on the level of base Oga before, Father Switch is a huge power up, the largest power up of Oga actually aside from full synch with Beel...
There's got to be something that made Toujou ridiculously strong. loltraining in just 1 or 2 days


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 22, 2013)

Eyes white aren?t really a sign of father switch, it just means he is pissed, happens ain lots of manga. Last time I saw father switch didn?t need of demon powers(see the hand and the fact that his energy blew away the windows) he only drew demon power out of rage just like he used to at the beginning of the series.


----------



## Tony Stark (Jun 22, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> Yet Toujou appears 1 or 2 days after losing to Crested Himekawa and tanks a Taka kick with his face? lolololol Toujou was not on the level of base Oga before, Father Switch is a huge power up, the largest power up of Oga actually aside from full synch with Beel...
> There's got to be something that made Toujou ridiculously strong. loltraining in just *1 or 2 days*



Hyperbolic time chamber.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 22, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Eyes white aren?t really a sign of father switch, it just means he is pissed, happens ain lots of manga. Last time I saw father switch didn?t need of demon powers(see the hand and the fact that his energy blew away the windows) he only drew demon power out of rage just like he used to at the beginning of the series.



... it was.. Otherwise why would Oga not use it when he was at a disadvantage? .
The fact that Oga's demon power was so strong to the point where the glass of those windows blew should suggest that, not the other way arround.

And no, in Oga *specifically*, whenever he uses Father Switch he has white eyes.

In this manga you have only seen him like that twice, against Jabber and Nasubi. You haven't seen Oga with those white eyes in any other ocasion. And now against Takamiya.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 22, 2013)

Those are only your assumptions. He didn?t use it against Nasubi when the brat was kicking him until he explicitly said he was going to take Beel, nor against Jabberwock and again, father switch does not use demon powers dude, it is about Oga?s physical prowess there?s no reason for his power to increase out as to break windows nor change his appereance into a more demonic one.


----------



## savior2005 (Jun 22, 2013)

tojo gotta lay off them steroids.....


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 23, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Those are only your assumptions. He didn?t use it against Nasubi when the brat was kicking him until he explicitly said he was going to take Beel, nor against Jabberwock and again, *father switch does not use demon powers dude*, it is about Oga?s physical prowess there?s no reason for his power to increase out as to break windows nor change his appereance into a more demonic one.



My assumptions? The chapter title when he fought Nasubi was "Father Switch" ffs and he even said "Father Switch + 600cc Super Milk Time", the form he used to beat the 20 Nasubis. And against Jabberwock he said so himself and even Behemoth looked at his eyes and noted the difference.

He used it against Takamiya...

And lol at the bolded


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 27, 2013)

1 epilogue left


----------



## Muk (Jun 27, 2013)

furuichi are you in the toilet drain? :rofl
tora is just awesome


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 27, 2013)

Toujou is being thorough looking for Furuichi's soul. Even looking for him at the toilet bowl.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 27, 2013)

Queen Kunieda is back pek


----------



## Zaru (Jun 27, 2013)

Split you guys apart  Toujo doesn't take prisoners.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 27, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Split you guys apart  Toujo doesn't take prisoners.



no mercy, how hollow-like.. 

Nice chapter, looking forward to the next! Hopefully Oga really needs to go to his limit (another asspull victory would become boring..)


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jun 27, 2013)

OGa is starting to become like fuckin Natsu...draws power from his ass whenever needed.

Toujou and his antics made the chapter for me...friend can be funny as hell sometimes

Also looking forward to Kanzaki and Aoi fights.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 27, 2013)

Kunieda should be able to win pretty easily; right?  How strong is that girl?  Was she higher ranked than Himekawa?

Toujou deserves a lot of credit by the way.  He really cares about Furuichi.


----------



## Motivated (Jun 27, 2013)

kunieda trying to be more feminine?


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jun 27, 2013)

Also Toujou talking so much about food that he himself got hungry thinking about it


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jun 27, 2013)

Toujou was hysterical this chapter.

"I'll have some one deliver a ton of pizzas to your house you didn't order."


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 27, 2013)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Toujou was hysterical this chapter.
> 
> "I'll have some one deliver a ton of pizzas to your house you didn't order."



just how evil is that man? :amazed

Toujou, both badass and comical! Brilliant character if you look at it


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Jun 27, 2013)

raziu said:


> OGa is starting to become like fuckin Natsu...draws power from his ass whenever needed.
> 
> Toujou and his antics made the chapter for me...friend can be funny as hell sometimes
> 
> Also looking forward to Kanzaki and Aoi fights.



Oh yeah, like Luffy vs Lucci or Toriko vs Staryun ?
Aspulls are regular on any shonen, you just got to know how to handle them, and for me this is working out...


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jun 27, 2013)

Toriko vs Starjun ...maann I don't even know what the hell is happening in that fight 

And yes I know it's  typical shounen crap. But It doesn't make it good. But in Beelzebub it's a minor grip, overall I like Oga very much as a character, just his fights started to become a little boring.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jun 27, 2013)

raziu said:


> Toriko vs Starjun ...maann I don't even know what the hell is happening in that fight
> 
> And yes I know it's  typical shounen crap. But It doesn't make it good. But in Beelzebub it's a minor grip, overall I like Oga very much as a character, just his fights started to become a little boring.



The vast majority of his fights were usually "LOL, pwned!" I am enjoying this fight but am hopeful there isn't some kind of crazy ass pull powerup for him. I'm kind of hopeful Saotome comes in and does something and takes the soul then gets Oga out of there.


----------



## hehey (Jun 27, 2013)

raziu said:


> Toriko vs Starjun ...maann I don't even know what the hell is happening in that fight
> 
> And yes I know it's  typical shounen crap. But It doesn't make it good. But in Beelzebub it's a minor grip, overall I like Oga very much as a character, just his fights started to become a little boring.



This Mangaka sucks at fights, its all too random and meaningless....


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jun 28, 2013)

Well, I never liked ass-pulls, no matter how common they are in these mangas, it doesn't make them any less bad, authros should start coming up with new ideas instead of lol feelings.
Sure hope this isn't made to be like FT level.

Anyway, sharing here a comission with you guys, I ordered it to be coloured by an artist from DA .


----------



## savior2005 (Jun 28, 2013)

^^nice pic


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jun 28, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> Well, I never liked ass-pulls, no matter how common they are in these mangas, it doesn't make them any less bad, authros should start coming up with new ideas instead of lol feelings.
> Sure hope this isn't made to be like FT level.
> 
> Anyway, sharing here a comission with you guys, I ordered it to be coloured by an artist from DA .



reps bro, that's awesome.

Is it me or are the support characters stealing the manga from Oga? I mean he's cool and all, but the guys besides him make the manga depending from chapter from medicore to awesome.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 3, 2013)

Raw:


FWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

*Spoiler*: __ 



Furuichi Panels.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 3, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Toujou Nr. 4 crest ? Oo

who's Nr.3 then ?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2013)

That's how every series is.  We always get bored with the protagonist.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 3, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Pompadour.





> We always get bored with the protagonist.



How can you get bored of the General?


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jul 3, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Pompadour.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Probably, meaning that old guy (number 8) is either working with Himekawa or just stupid and doesn't realise someone made his 3 into an 8.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 3, 2013)

seems like a pretty meh chapter


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 4, 2013)

Clueless Toujou is clueless again.. 'what's with this bruise' :rofl


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jul 4, 2013)

Toujou got the crest;/ Fuck that, I didn't want him to be Oga's cheerleader and underling just yet. And he got it in such a lame way...if that was supposed to be funny...it wasn't.

But at least him being clueless again gave me a chuckle, and the general fuckinpunchlines


----------



## Muk (Jul 4, 2013)

Byakuya reacted and could have dodged him entirely.

chapter is out


----------



## HInch (Jul 4, 2013)

Wimbledon: The Training Ground Of The Greatest Warriors.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 4, 2013)

Being a straight man is part of his very soul.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 4, 2013)

Sent flying out of the window


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jul 4, 2013)

『Ah, now we know why Taka didn't roflstomp Toujou, he apparentely can turn off his emblem to not waste his power, so basically, Takamiya was in his base form against Toujou.』

『Anyway, I lol'd when I saw Furuichi's soul speaking .

And of course, Toujou is gonna do some asswhooping now with dat Crest.』


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 4, 2013)

Looking forward to his soul speaking during Kuniedas battle.
Calling Furuichi trolling Kunieda, as in she's saying or doing something embarassing and he comments on it out of nowhere.XD


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 4, 2013)

lol furuichi never ceases to make the chapters.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 4, 2013)

Haha, even Toujou is emblem level.  Dat General Damsel Arc.





Grimm6Jack said:


> 『Ah, now we know why Taka didn't roflstomp Toujou, he apparentely can turn off his emblem to not waste his power, so basically, Takamiya was in his base form against Toujou.』


Oh snap?


----------



## Motivated (Jul 4, 2013)

Furuichi's soul


----------



## Kirito (Jul 4, 2013)

dat general always delivers when his subordinates need the morale


----------



## Wrath (Jul 4, 2013)

Love the chapter title.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 5, 2013)

Motivated said:


> Furuichi's soul



Yeah, the best part of the chapter aside from Toujo's King Crest. I guess the tennis panel was reference to Prince of Tennis? or not? Pardon me, I do not really know that series well as aside from the title.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 5, 2013)

Not sure how to feel about Toujo getting crest

And lolFuruichi


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 5, 2013)

I love that Toujou thinks the symbol on his arm is a bruise.

Being 4th just means that Himekawa is most likely #3 and as usual is just being a sneaky bastard in some regard.


----------



## InducedPig (Jul 5, 2013)

What about how Toujou is #4?

What the hell happened to #3? It just go skipped? Does someone else have a crest that we don't know about? Maybe Furuichi's gonna wake up with one? Or Himekawa's somehow #3 and the crest we saw was a fake?

I'm curios.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jul 5, 2013)

It's obvious Himekawa somehow got it.

I don't like Toujo getting the crest in such a way, but oh well, at least he got a power up.

Furuichi got like 2 panels and he still stole the chapter

Can't wait on his comments during Kanzaki and Aoi's fight's


----------



## Wrath (Jul 5, 2013)

Himekawa having it would complete the set. We already know that he's got a crest with the number three on it, too.


----------



## Impact (Jul 5, 2013)

Honestly didn't want toujou to get the crest


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 5, 2013)

InducedPig said:


> What about how Toujou is #4?
> 
> What the hell happened to #3? It just go skipped? Does someone else have a crest that we don't know about? Maybe Furuichi's gonna wake up with one? Or Himekawa's somehow #3 and the crest we saw was a fake?
> 
> I'm curios.



I'd ask if Oga is able to count to 10 properly, and since Beelze is also 'not the brightest'.. 

Would be a good joke, and a funny way to troll the fans


----------



## Tony Stark (Jul 6, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Honestly didn't want toujou to get the crest



Same here, but now it's somehow clear Himekawa was trolling all along again.


----------



## Breadman (Jul 6, 2013)

Furuichi made this chapter.... and lol at Toujou's definition of training...... He can be so clueless, but so intelligent at the same time.......


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Jul 7, 2013)

been re-reading beelzebub.
and somehow, i completely forgot the doctor.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 8, 2013)

TwentyFifthNight said:


> been re-reading beelzebub.
> and somehow, i completely forgot the doctor.



Yeah, and since the demon world is aware of their situation - Oga even got some 'help' from them - I wonder if guys like that doctor, or perhaps the king himself, would make moves
I would be fun to actually see a 'war' instead of the regular guys who beat up the opponents (i'd hate it if Beelzebub is going to repeat the same thing again)


----------



## Muk (Jul 8, 2013)

i doubt the older demons will move

behemoth may move but the rest i doubt it


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 8, 2013)

Imagine that furuichi would become the contractor of prince En.. it would make nice moments when Lamia gets involved


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 8, 2013)

Theos said:


> Imagine that furuichi would become the contractor of prince En.. it would make nice moments when Lamia gets involved



I think that's been the hope for the majority of the posters in this thread. I for one want it badly because I think it will just add another level of hilarious interactions.

Plus this manga needs more Yolda in it.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 8, 2013)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Plus this manga needs more Yolda in it.



She will become a key member of the General's splendiferous harem.


----------



## Iskandar (Jul 10, 2013)

Chapter's out : Casual SS Base Byakuya

The soul's names 
Loli-ichi, Bitchichi & Garbage


----------



## Finvarra (Jul 10, 2013)

Dear god......


*Spoiler*: __ 




That many kings crests!!!!!!!!

Talk about spreading your power out to much, but still they at least are not quite chumps any more.


----------



## HInch (Jul 10, 2013)

The best soul names.

I do love this manga.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jul 10, 2013)

Lol don't care about Oga vs Takamiya at all. 

Just give me Furuichi lolz and the rest is also great.

Furuichi giving names to his divided soul


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 10, 2013)

Takamiya :sanji :sanji


----------



## Stannis (Jul 10, 2013)

the soul  names


----------



## hehey (Jul 10, 2013)

When exactly did they start calling those guys the Saint Group.


----------



## Muk (Jul 10, 2013)

furuichi's soul names 

no need for any more words


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 10, 2013)

Soul Names - Credits to Nene?


----------



## Morglay (Jul 10, 2013)

Bitchichi was my favourite.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 10, 2013)

Now i'm sure that the school is going to be a smoking ruin, again


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 10, 2013)

I like that good night is there. Kind of funny and I can imagine him getting fodderized next week.

Color melee next week? Yes please.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 10, 2013)

Bubi said:


> Now i'm sure that the school is going to be a smoking ruin, again



Did you ever doubt that? 

With this setup, I wonder if the town is going to survive this.. I wonder if the next 'all out battle' will be in hell; as the human world would get to much damage if this continues


----------



## Muk (Jul 10, 2013)

they would just return to saint academy 

it's their new home anyways


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 10, 2013)

Muk said:


> they would just return to saint academy
> 
> it's their new home anyways



Perhaps Miki is no. 3?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 10, 2013)

lol, all his parts have the nicknames he has adopted along the series

Bet Oga may end up doing the same next chapter, extending the marks to the rest of the group.


----------



## Wrath (Jul 10, 2013)

Last chapter: "You waste too much of your demon's power!"
This chapter: "I'm going to divide my power among 250 different people!"


----------



## reaperunique (Jul 10, 2013)

The difference is that the one guy was taught how to surpres his prowez and Oga was taught how to draw out a demons prowez which implies that makes him stronger?
That reasoning is flawed. It's not because that dude has problems suppressing it, that Oga has less power than him. Basically we have yet to see the full extent of Oga and Beelz' prowez 

And yeah, he's talking about wasting demon power but he had issues with it himself and now distributes it among a shit load of fodder


----------



## Impact (Jul 10, 2013)

I fuckin love this manga


----------



## Muk (Jul 10, 2013)

reaperunique said:


> The difference is that the one guy was taught how to surpres his prowez and Oga was taught how to draw out a demons prowez which implies that makes him stronger?
> That reasoning is flawed. It's not because that dude has problems suppressing it, that Oga has less power than him. Basically we have yet to see the full extent of Oga and Beelz' prowez
> 
> And yeah, he's talking about wasting demon power but he had issues with it himself and now distributes it among a shit load of fodder


doesn't it just mean oga hasn't hit his ceiling yet? he can potentially draw out infinite amount of power from beel, while taka already hit his ceiling


----------



## reaperunique (Jul 10, 2013)

Indeed, since we haven't seen Oga's full prowez yet, we don't know how far it reaches.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2013)

#3 is probably Himekawa.

Oga's friends would be in trouble if Natsume wasn't there.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 10, 2013)

reaperunique said:


> And yeah, he's talking about wasting demon power but he had issues with it himself and now distributes it among a shit load of fodder



It makes sense.

According to him his problem is having too much energy. So he should obviously give away some to his allies if he can.

Oga has trouble obtaining energy, so giving away energy is bad idea.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 11, 2013)

Over 200 King's Crests under Takamiya? I bet they are still just fodder. It's quality over quantity.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm half expecting Oga's crew suddenly poping crests too, and badly whoop the fodder.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 11, 2013)

i think #3 is Himekawa but eh it could be Natsume


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2013)

No.  Natsume's turn is still 3 arcs away.  He will at that time reveal to Oga that he is superior.


----------



## Hyphen (Jul 11, 2013)

It would be a nice twist if Himekawa is number 3 after all, I expect him to come back sometime soon anyway.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2013)

For some reason, I'm having a hard time waiting for this week's chapter.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 17, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Colored Lucifer would totally go as Furuichis little sister.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 17, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Colored Lucifer would totally go as Furuichis little sister.




*Spoiler*: __ 



lolicest? Oh Furuichi


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 18, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Colored Lucifer would totally go as Furuichis little sister.




*Spoiler*: __ 



What if Furuichi is distantly related to Lucifer?


----------



## Muk (Jul 18, 2013)

dat uppercut 
time for a reverse all kill xD


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 18, 2013)

Waveblade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> What if Furuichi is distantly related to Lucifer?



that might be true.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Impact (Jul 18, 2013)

Dat killer uppercut was badass


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 18, 2013)

Sooooo....
Hints that luci and furu might be somewhat related so far...
-hair color
-furuichi's demonic energy capacity
-luci is a loli(i believe that this is relevant. )


----------



## Impact (Jul 18, 2013)

lol at the last part 

They could be or Behemoth was referring to someone else there's always that one guy from that one time


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 18, 2013)

Nah, furuichi's the only one intaking demonic powers at that moment via supah tisSUEs.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 18, 2013)

Welcome Shinobu to the Oga fanclub it was inevitable


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 18, 2013)

Inb4 shinobu has the 3rd crest.
Hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Wrath (Jul 18, 2013)

Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 18, 2013)

So if Lucifer's box was labeled as "2" then there is also a "1" and perhaps an unknown amount of number upward (Probably 7/Sins).


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 18, 2013)

"1" is obviously furuichi.
He is just in a sealed state.
A la jin mo ri of god of high school.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 18, 2013)

Seeing that Lucifer = Pride, Furuichi obviously = Asmodeus/Lust.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 18, 2013)

On Another note is that, i'm pretty sure that the demon lords son should be seven too.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 18, 2013)

Well it all depends, i mean Beel shouldrepresent gluttony.

And dat counter uppercut of justice


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jul 18, 2013)

This chapter didn't have the lolz but I feel like next week the fodder will provide enough lulz for all of us.


----------



## Impact (Jul 18, 2013)

Mei Lin said:


> Welcome Shinobu to the Oga fanclub it was inevitable



not going to happen...... yet 




Fullmetalthis said:


> This chapter didn't have the lolz but I feel like next week the fodder will provide enough lulz for all of us.



oh yea can't wait for that


----------



## Shinryu (Jul 18, 2013)

I see Satan is hax as fuck boosting fodders like nothing.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 19, 2013)

Why does it seem so rushed? there are still 2 main bad guys..


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 19, 2013)

It was an okay flashback for Takamiya. Kinda creepy giving your son a "doll".


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 19, 2013)

Shinryu said:


> I see Satan is hax as fuck boosting fodders like nothing.



Don't you mean Lucifer?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 24, 2013)

MH has the spoiler up but just an image of Oga punching Takamiya.
Summary is more interesting:

*Spoiler*: __ 




As the battle heads to an end and both sides are exhausted:

"He appears".




Yama already wasted all his strength on Royd?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 25, 2013)

What time is it?
Spoiler Time.


*Spoiler*: __ 






Oga uses a new Spell on the entire School causing a white Light to shine in the entire Area causing Lucifer to be seperated from Takamiya.

The weakened Takamiya tries to punch Oga but he is completely unphased.Taka is pissed off as Oga trashes him big time.

Saotome notices something is off while Oga was about to finish off Takamiya, both noticed:

Baby Beel has vanished.
The one responsible for this is Himekawa who pressed some kind of Trigger to make Beel disappear and thus Oga's spell stopping.


*Spoiler*: __ 




[/IMG]


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fucking Himekawa..


----------



## Muk (Jul 25, 2013)

i bet himekawa is the aizen of beelzebub, except he's actually good at the whole betraying thing 

chapter is out 

oh so close to the finish line too


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 25, 2013)

This chapter 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 So we have another over hyped villain almost getting destroyed by Oga.. Smh 


  meh


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 25, 2013)

Almost.


----------



## Muk (Jul 25, 2013)

oga only needs a few solid punches


----------



## SionBarsod (Jul 25, 2013)

So who still thinks Himekawa is number 3? Not me.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 25, 2013)

I do.

I'm getting the suspicion this involves Kugayama.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 25, 2013)

Himekawa time to die. 
Foobuchi is 3


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 25, 2013)

Furuichi is 3?
Who said the numbers start from 1?


----------



## Muk (Jul 25, 2013)

hilda to the rescue


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes please.


----------



## Motivated (Jul 25, 2013)

Lucifer cowering in fear  I find it extremely cute


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 25, 2013)

Lol we got another bullshit in the middle of the fight, at leats with that explanation Daddy's switch bullshit went from 100% to 75%

Fine chapter specially the ending. There was a good lack of lols here though.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2013)

Himekawa sucks.  It's not about his heel turn.  I just don't see him as a viable villain because of the first 200+ chapters.  Making him formidable at this point will only cause me to drop the manga.


----------



## Impact (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm still  of what himekawa did


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm quite happy, we got some bullshit during the middle of the fight but Himekawa saved us from roflstomp.

Why is the mangaka going so far with this fight? It's getting more and more interesting.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow, Oga discovered Super Saiyan powers and got defeated by..........a button.


----------



## Muk (Jul 25, 2013)

must be one expensive button 

wonder what himekawa had to pay for that button


----------



## bubble_lord (Jul 25, 2013)

Hope this arc comes to a close soon, the full on comedy chapters are so much better.


----------



## Shinryu (Jul 25, 2013)

What is this bullshit??!!!! Lucifer>Beel. So Takamiya  should have murked Oga damn you plot shield.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 25, 2013)

What the fuck are you doing Himekawa


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 25, 2013)

Still waiting for some kind of loltwist happen lol


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 25, 2013)

Forget Oga, Himekawa gonna to get murked by Hilda regardless if he's on their side or not.


----------



## reaperunique (Jul 25, 2013)

Talk about Deus ex machina


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 25, 2013)

I can see a bitchslap coming from Hilda to Oga


----------



## Humite Juubi (Jul 25, 2013)

reaperunique said:


> Talk about Deus ex machina



You mean Diabolus ex machina.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 25, 2013)

don't care for the fight anymore, anyone with me?


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 25, 2013)

Yeah Oga's fight's have kinda lost the plot. It's kinda sad his figts have become generic overpowered protagonist (granted they were rarely serious) but his fight with Toujou was better than this shit.

I prefer Furuichi type fights where power levels are far from the main purpose so they retain, early Beelzebub styles, of simply comedic ridiculousness and taking out fodders (but not making arc villains fodders).


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 25, 2013)

I want Aois and Kanzakis fight

and the group against the crested 200+ fodders


Ogas fights are shit


----------



## Impact (Jul 25, 2013)

Kirito said:


> don't care for the fight anymore, anyone with me?



Same.

seeing as how oga is stronger but I'm guessing the author is gonna finish their fight in a another way.

just want some kanzaki and toujou action now.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 26, 2013)

Wow. How convenient.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 26, 2013)

My main issues with the fights in this series is just that the art-style isn't suited for fights at all and just looks awkward. Not to mention Tamura can't even draw fights either and they all end up looking exactly the same. Now I like it when he does story, and I absolutely love it when he does comedy, but he just needs to stop fucking doing fights. 
Luckily this is most likely the final arc so hopefully his next series won't be forced to incorporate this fighting nonsense and can just be a straight gag series.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 26, 2013)

why would this be the last arc?


----------



## Morglay (Jul 26, 2013)

Nothing has hinted at it being the last arc... What drew you to that conclusion?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 26, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> why would this be the last arc?





Morglay said:


> Nothing has hinted at it being the last arc... What drew you to that conclusion?



Volume sales are dropping, it doesn't have an anime anymore which affects relevancy, and the series just kind of has a lot of ending flags popping up. Tons of people think this might and probably is the final arc, not just me


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 1, 2013)

Chapter 215

ONE 74 & ONE 75 are up.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Aug 1, 2013)

Lol the author can't create suspense for shit

Just give us Furuichi and move on from this...it's boring.

Would be cool if Oga really lost for once, but somehow I doubt it.

Toujou ktfo off panel once again


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 1, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> Volume sales are dropping, it doesn't have an anime anymore which affects relevancy, and the series just kind of has a lot of ending flags popping up. Tons of people think this might and probably is the final arc, not just me



Eh have you read shounen jump manga's like Medaka Box, the manga has had crappy volume sales almost it it's entire life, been in the bottom 5 almost it's entire life and had plenty of ending signals throughout lots of it's life. It still managed to end on it's own terms. Basically as long as you sell 150k plus Jump doesn't care as much about cancelling you.

If this manga get's cancelled it'll probably be down to the mangaka not so much the things you stated (though they maybe be reasons he decides to quit).


----------



## kruchy (Aug 1, 2013)

I don't know how Oga will get his connection with Baby Beel back, but when he will, it'll be glorious


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Aug 1, 2013)

^I personally would like to see Oga get pwnd some more

I just don't want to see the others lose.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 1, 2013)

oh shit, it's all gone to the dogs 

Toujou and Aoi lying face down in blood 


have to say that was pretty brutal for Beelzebub


I liked this one much more then the last


----------



## HInch (Aug 1, 2013)

awful lot of manga connoisseurs bitching and moaning

makes me smile


----------



## Morglay (Aug 1, 2013)

Himekawa, living proof that money can't buy happiness. Yet it sure as hell can destroy other people's.


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 1, 2013)

Inb4 Furuichi found a way to removed the seals from Himekawa's lackeys.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 1, 2013)

Yawn~

Oh man, FT is more interesting to read than Beelzebub nowadays. Seriously, I don't feel anything for the cliffhanger of this chapter.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 1, 2013)

medaka box was wsj's only connection to the otaku niche, course they wouldn't let it go until it ended 

anyway beelze has like a couple arcs left in it, even tho clearly the author was heading it up to be some kinda epic. great plot machine though by himekawa and the solomon company that i dont care about.


----------



## Trent (Aug 1, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Eh have you read shounen jump manga's like Medaka Box, *the manga has had crappy volume sales almost it it's entire life, been in the bottom 5 almost it's entire life and had plenty of ending signals throughout lots of it's life. It still managed to end on it's own terms.* Basically as long as you sell 150k plus Jump doesn't care as much about cancelling you.
> 
> If this manga get's cancelled it'll probably be down to the mangaka not so much the things you stated (though they maybe be reasons he decides to quit).



Man I wish *Psyren* had had the same luck! 
Hell, with just 20 or so extra chapters, the last arc + the epilogue wouldn't have felt so clearly rushed! 

I kinda hope the author pulls a Shaman King and redraws the ending so that the story ends the way he wanted it to. 



Rokudaime said:


> Yawn~
> 
> Oh man, FT is more interesting to read than Beelzebub nowadays. Seriously, I don't feel anything for the cliffhanger of this chapter.



Then you're _dead inside_. 

I thought that was great and I can't wait for next chapter.


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 1, 2013)

Hilda gurl were waiting for your demon army .


----------



## SionBarsod (Aug 1, 2013)

Well it looks like its Kanzaki's and/or Hilda's time to shine. I'm still kind of wondering why Oga's teacher doesn't step in (forgot that guy's name).


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 1, 2013)

I fucking loved this chapter.... it is great


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 1, 2013)

why did I find this chapter to be great? because I like the idea that the villains are not fodders this time around that they can get away with their plan or part of the plan and that they don't care if they are not fighting fair or not. I like this scenario a lot.  Characters can grow this way...


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Aug 1, 2013)

Trent said:


> Man I wish *Psyren* had had the same luck!
> Hell, with just 20 or so extra chapters, the last arc + the epilogue wouldn't have felt so clearly rushed!



You and me both. God I miss that manga.

Anyway Oga and co. need to have their asses kicked once in a while. They've gotten lazy but also I really really miss Furuichi he's the heart and soul of the group and the lolz.


----------



## Sferr (Aug 1, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> Volume sales are dropping, it doesn't have an anime anymore which affects relevancy, and the series just kind of has a lot of ending flags popping up. Tons of people think this might and probably is the final arc, not just me



What kind of ending flags?  Nothing happening in the manga right now really shows that it's in the last arc now. Although, through experience, anything can happen. I do remember a manga ending right after a new plot direction and concept was introduced and the main lead was in the middle of getting new powers. You can't really now with Shounen Jump, I guess.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 1, 2013)

Trent said:


> Man I wish *Psyren* had had the same luck!
> Hell, with just 20 or so extra chapters, the last arc + the epilogue wouldn't have felt so clearly rushed!
> 
> I kinda hope the author pulls a Shaman King and redraws the ending so that the story ends the way he wanted it to.
> ...



Eh Psyren didn't even get an anime and wasn't anyway near as popular as Beelzebub was in it's hey day. The most comparable would be Shaman King which had a lot more chapters than Beelzebub currently has.

I doubt Shounen Jump editors are in a rush to cancel Beelzebub.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 1, 2013)

inb4 Hilda arrives with Behemot and all the Pillars


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 1, 2013)

Simply an awesome chapter. Oga getting the beaten up, the whole ganag getting beaten up. Himekawa and Takamiya doing their own shit like villains I still think Himekawa has something else up his sleeve.


----------



## Shozan (Aug 1, 2013)

Himekawa must be #3 but the author is coming short of redemption plots by this point and every chapter that passes im afraid i'm going to see and asspull to put Himekawa on Oga's side again.


----------



## Muk (Aug 1, 2013)

i've got no predictions 

this author is too awesome and doesn't follow shonen rules, so i got no predictions to make xD

what i want is hilda + aoi to save the day 
double female combo

you don't kidnap the baby away from a mother. angry mothers are scary


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 1, 2013)

Aoi already made a sacrifice to give Kanzaki a chance


----------



## Impact (Aug 1, 2013)

Da fuck toujou lost again   

this shit pissing me off


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 1, 2013)

Shozan said:


> Himekawa must be #3 but the author is coming short of redemption plots by this point and every chapter that passes im afraid i'm going to see and asspull to put Himekawa on Oga's side again.



Eh why does Himekawa need to be redeemed or be number 3. The only reason these guys hang around Oga is because Oga kicked their ass. Oga hasn't really done anything for them. The most you can really say is painting arc which Oga didn't really do for Himekawa. He could easily just get his ass kicked and then develop from there (e.g find a real reason to follow Oga)  rather than some contrived I was on your side all the along.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 1, 2013)

Hope we get a twist, we all are expecting either Kanzaki to make it, or reinforcements arriving at the last second.

Maybe Himekawa finally revealing his master plan that he was really on Oga's side and was using Oga to test the machine, and his real target was Lucifer.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 1, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> Aoi already made a sacrifice to give Kanzaki a chance



With babies to boot.  This was the pairing all along?


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Aug 1, 2013)

Yeah, it makes me wonder if there's going to be a twist with Himekawa , I sure hope not.

And it seems like Fuji is going to be even harder to deal with than Takamiya, well, after the "strongest rookie ever" hype and the fact he's being saved for last I guess I could say I saw this coming... This Arc is really pushing it now.


----------



## tanman (Aug 3, 2013)

Just read all of Beelzebub for the first time.
It looks like I came in at a good time. I don't really see where it's going, but that makes it all the better.


----------



## Breadman (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah, seems like Kanzaki will be getting his turn now.

Another thing I find interesting is that the only two left standing are Kanzaki and Yuka, both who have been shipped in this manga.... 

Anyone else here wanna see Kanzaki beat the living crap out of Himekawa?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 3, 2013)

Rokudaime said:


> Yawn~
> 
> Oh man, FT is more interesting to read than Beelzebub nowadays. Seriously, I don't feel anything for the cliffhanger of this chapter.



I don't agree. I find the cliffhangers, tension and oga getting his ass whooped much more interesting than Minerva's return

Although himekawa is pissing me off


----------



## Litho (Aug 3, 2013)

Still waiting for Natsume to kick everyone's ass, including Oga.


----------



## Tony Stark (Aug 3, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Da fuck toujou lost again
> 
> this shit pissing me off



Exacta!  

Sometimes I wonder what the hell happened to the physical strength monster named Toujou.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 3, 2013)

^He gets constantly his ass handed to him by magic. Guess no one else could actually beat him anymore in a full out brawl without powerups.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 3, 2013)

Aoi losing is more heart-breaking then Toujou


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Aug 3, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> ^He gets constantly his ass handed to him by magic. Guess no one else could actually beat him anymore in a full out brawl without powerups.



Oga Tatsumi


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 3, 2013)

You know Oga doesn?t count because he is, you know....the man  among men who will never lose as long as the situation is "even".


----------



## Muk (Aug 8, 2013)

still no raw  ?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 8, 2013)

are they late or on break?


----------



## moocifer (Aug 8, 2013)

Chapter's out 50-53, 53 is the final chapter.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 8, 2013)

That bitch just dared called Kunieda an "Ugly Whore"?


Dat cliffhanger.


----------



## Muk (Aug 8, 2013)

beel is way more op than lucifer 

directly giving power to his henchies


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 8, 2013)

fucking loved this chapter


go Beel


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 8, 2013)

it's like 1 big delinquent family with a demon baby


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 8, 2013)

Beel showing his desire to win.

Sweet chapter.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 8, 2013)

I am wondering if that is actually Lucifer... Wasn't Lu meant to be one of the rebels against the Demon Lord? I am wondering whether Lu is a troll like the Demon King and just loves dolls. Accidentally filled it with demonic energy or something.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 8, 2013)

Morglay said:


> I am wondering if that is actually Lucifer... Wasn't Lu meant to be one of the rebels against the Demon Lord? I am wondering whether Lu is a troll like the Demon King and just loves dolls. Accidentally filled it with demonic energy or something.



Well, it does make one wonder what the heck she was doing in the human world.. unfortunately demons are so damn random it could be anything


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Aug 8, 2013)

Himekawa vs Kanzaki, been waiting for this for ages now... It' better happen, it better fucking happen


----------



## Millefeuille (Aug 8, 2013)

Baby beel<333
Kanazki den niro is gonna kick ass.


----------



## Cirno (Aug 8, 2013)

Mah man Toujou


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 8, 2013)

So Beel was able to give power, he was "invisible" to the others just on the roof.

Did Toujou win without the crest? And he was sure to have it at that moment


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 8, 2013)

Toujou didn't win yet tbh


the smoking guy is freaked at how Toujou is still fighting, but he wasn't KOed like Aois 2 opponents were


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 8, 2013)

I dunno how to feel about this chapter...


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 8, 2013)

Funny chapter. It was good that Beel went around helping  the rest of the group but all of this just kinda leads to the fact that if Kanzaki wins most likely Oga will regain his power and will kick Takamiya?s ass.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 8, 2013)

tbh i want neither Oga, nor Takamiya to win


----------



## reaperunique (Aug 8, 2013)

This is the first time Beel has done something like this. I think he is entering a new stage in his young life


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 8, 2013)

Aoi is his true mother 


+ there's probably a good reason why the woman in that portrait looked so similar to Aoi


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 8, 2013)

Ohoh, KanxYuka just got another nail in the coffin with Yuka calling out to Kanzaki and him showing up immediately after.  

But him blasting through was gold!


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Aug 8, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> Ohoh, KanxYuka just got another nail in the coffin with Yuka calling out to Kanzaki and him showing up immediately after.
> 
> But him blasting through was gold!


This mostly, continue down this Beelzebub and what happened to Oga.


----------



## Breadman (Aug 9, 2013)

Dat Kanzaki wielding the Himekawa henchman around was awesome. 

Kanzaki vs Himekawa, I've been waiting for this ever since the two were introduced.


----------



## Tony Stark (Aug 9, 2013)

Wait did Toujou just beat that guy without the crest now?


----------



## wjames260 (Aug 10, 2013)

Kunieda is super cool.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 22, 2013)

I like how this arc is turning out. I mean, the whole Himekawa thing was to be expected, but how clever he was about it was still surprising. Loved the page where he destroys the device


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 22, 2013)

Somewhat surprising chapter! Looking forward to the next chapter.. hopefully Oga doesn't destroy yet another schoolbuilding


----------



## kruchy (Aug 22, 2013)

I thought school won't survive the fight. Now it looks like the rest of the city will suffer too


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 22, 2013)

kind of expected, but not bad still


----------



## Impact (Aug 22, 2013)

My beelzubub is out 

Gotta read it later


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 22, 2013)

Himekawa's position wasn't really a shock at all. What I wanna know is how did he manage to fool a demon and its contractor with a fake crest.


----------



## HInch (Aug 22, 2013)

Whilst it was kinda coming, the way it was done was funny as hell.

*zooms out to see stabbed machine, acts all cool.*

Made me chuckle.

And nwo Oga will nuke the city. Beelzebub never fails to make me laugh.


----------



## Muk (Aug 22, 2013)

the execution of it was brilliant 
i laughed at the end


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 22, 2013)

and the villains became fodders, thanks BeelzeBub


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 22, 2013)

Kage bushin failed hard


----------



## stream (Aug 22, 2013)

Loved the clone technique


----------



## Muk (Aug 22, 2013)

kagebunshin for the fail


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 22, 2013)

Ch.217

Aoi suspected Hime from the start


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Aug 22, 2013)

Such trolling 

And Holy Shit that last page...



Pesky Bug said:


> Himekawa's position wasn't really a shock at all. What I wanna know is how did he manage to fool a demon and its contractor with a fake crest.



Yes, I also thought of this. Maybe Takamiya, just like Oga, doesn't know who gains the King's Crest. After all, Toujo gained one and I don't think Oga was aware of it.

I think it's going to be explained. Or so I hope.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 22, 2013)

lol we all knew this was coming, however only thing that surprised me and made me laugh even more was that the demon guy who seemed a lil wiser than the rest of Taka?s group was fooled by a sticker


----------



## Sahyks (Aug 22, 2013)

Himekawa blatantly said (or hinted very much) in an earlier chapter that he was gonna double cross them eventually. 

but storing enough power to level an entire city, dear lord that little box held a shit ton of power.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 22, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> Yes, I also thought of this. Maybe Takamiya, just like Oga, doesn't know who gains the King's Crest. After all, Toujo gained one and I don't think Oga was aware of it.
> 
> I think it's going to be explained. Or so I hope.




Taka didn't control his demon, he suppressed it. So perhaps that's why he doesn't know.. Beyond that, Oga's quite inexperienced when it comes to giving away crests, so perhaps when he knows what he is doing, he also notices those crests? Much about the last chapters (also with Natsu) was about Oga's cooperation with Beel - unlike the master/slave relation the others have, they have a father/son relationship. But for now it all is just speculation


----------



## Lezu (Aug 22, 2013)

Gotta love dat Himekawa


----------



## Muk (Aug 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 









that page was so awesome 'let's pretend it didn't happen'


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 22, 2013)

Kagebushin fail was the highlight,
than Himekawa double backstab, literally a stab in your box and comes up with 'Screw your plan, I have money' . Oga about to finish this off


----------



## Morglay (Aug 22, 2013)

Himekawa everywhere.  /10


----------



## Impact (Aug 22, 2013)

My favorite chapter this week haven't had a good laugh from beelzubub in awhile 

And that last page was


----------



## Darth (Aug 22, 2013)

Himekawa going to get a beating from Kanzaki for this later.

Expected double cross was expected. He straight up told Oga this in an earlier chapter


----------



## hehey (Aug 22, 2013)

Then who is Takamiya's real #3 Vassal?


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 22, 2013)

Well, there goes the new school!  

Nice trick with the fake crest.



hehey said:


> Then who is Takamiya's real #3 Vassal?



Probably someone either really stupid and stuffed in some closet or someone that got bought off and enjoying a vacation at some luxury resort.


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Aug 29, 2013)

1026 RAW Any spoiler other than this ?


----------



## Muk (Aug 29, 2013)

Ch.32

chapter out


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 29, 2013)

Fucking awesome chapter. Though I was disappointed that it wasn't really that much of a fight after Oda got his power back.


----------



## Muk (Aug 29, 2013)

it never was much of a fight to begin with xD
he just needed himekawa back in his fold and all was good xD

now we just need furuichi back alive


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 29, 2013)

Dat ass' in the last page 

Better not be a trap 

Also noticed that all 3 of them seem to have diff crest platforms.. wonder who the 2 new arrivals serve


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 29, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> Dat ass' in the last page
> 
> Better not be a trap
> 
> Also noticed that all 3 of them seem to have diff crest platforms.. wonder who the 2 new arrivals serve



perhaps related to that Fuji-guy?


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 29, 2013)

Aren't those Zodiac Crests?




Now that I think about it, Saotomos reminds me a tad of Scorpio.
And Nasus looks like Taurus.

They're not exact ones but you can see the Animal behind it.
Horns?Nosering?


----------



## OmniOmega (Aug 29, 2013)

Takamiya's crew should feel ashamed. Only fodder end up looking like ostriches with their heads in the ground. Like I aint calling them fodder but if Oga ever puts you in that pose then you're hella lame.

Well anyway it went as expected since Himekawa pretty much told him the deal in chapter 203.

Well we still got Fuji and he'd better not embarrass himself like Takamiya's crew. Goddamn fodder pose how does he live with himself smh
He was even doing cartwheels too


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 29, 2013)

another buried villain... sigh...


----------



## Muk (Aug 29, 2013)

fights finally over, now back to getting furuchi back to live 
didn't expect the fight to drag on so long


----------



## Kirito (Aug 29, 2013)

i better get a lamia x furuichi chapter next week


----------



## Morglay (Aug 29, 2013)

Kirito said:


> i better get a alain x furuichi chapter next week



Fixed for legit.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 29, 2013)

Aw, only one building and the pool that was trashed.   

Well, looks like we are about to get into thick of the Solomon company.   So won't be surprised if Takamiya ends up an ally down the road.



Golden Witch said:


> Aren't those Zodiac Crests?



Yeah, but it's also funny the way the woman's was drawn, it also looked like 69.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Aug 29, 2013)

So how did the Himekawa's crew get demon power if beel's power link was cut and they weren't loyal to Taka?


----------



## Delicious (Aug 29, 2013)

it just came to me


----------



## Impact (Aug 29, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> Aren't those Zodiac Crests?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah nice catch, so which one is beel and oga 



Delicious said:


> it just came to me


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 29, 2013)

Di@BoLik said:


> So how did the Himekawa's crew get demon power if beel's power link was cut and they weren't loyal to Taka?



Doubt they had demon power, it was they weren't weaklings.  After all this is Himekawa we are talking about.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 5, 2013)

No chapter today? 
Hopefully it's just late, but I can't even find any spoilers..


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 5, 2013)

Theos said:


> No chapter today?
> Hopefully it's just late, but I can't even find any spoilers..



Your thread bump gave me hope and your comment disappointed me =/


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 5, 2013)

Raw is probably out tonight.


----------



## Impact (Sep 5, 2013)

No new chap? Better be out when I come home from work


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 5, 2013)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Your thread bump gave me hope and your comment disappointed me =/



Srry 

Found in a topic on Jump that there was a Beelzebub chapter released this week, so translation is late I guess


----------



## Lezu (Sep 5, 2013)

I demand more Himekawa.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 6, 2013)

Little update on the chapter

The usual translator seems to have some difficulty due to problems with their raw supply.. let's hope they fix it soon though - I was rather looking forward to see some action from Saotome


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 6, 2013)

(not very good quality but better than nothing.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 6, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> (not very good quality but better than nothing.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Thx! Dat Hilda  wonder how good that page will look with high quality scans


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 7, 2013)

Interesting chapter specially how it did end.. I do wonder....


----------



## Impact (Sep 7, 2013)

Dat fusion


----------



## Morglay (Sep 7, 2013)

New guy looks like a squirrel.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 7, 2013)

Furuichi has his priorities straight


I wonder if the new guy will stomp Zenjurou


----------



## Darth (Sep 7, 2013)

i lol'd at mini furuichi


----------



## Stannis (Sep 7, 2013)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA mini Furuichi


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 7, 2013)

You know that girl from the Solomon Company looks similar to Lamia.  Not sure it's just artwork similarities or it could end up being a yet-introduced sister?


----------



## kratos184 (Sep 7, 2013)

Everything Furuichi does is instantly funny.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Sep 7, 2013)

As always Furuichi even in mini form steals the chapter, even if he was only on a page or two

I wonder does the authoer know what gem he created? Oga get's to act all badass all the time, but Furuichi is just fuckin' stealing the show from him by sprouting some random one liners


----------



## tanman (Sep 7, 2013)

Good Chapter:
Furuichi
A Sound Conclusion to the Fight
New Enemies Abound


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 8, 2013)

About time that gentlemanly guy jumped into action.


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 8, 2013)

Kunieda's brother enters


----------



## Butcher (Sep 8, 2013)

Good ole' fashion brawling .

Can't get more manly than that.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 8, 2013)

It was a very good ending for the fight considering the powers bullshit is getting too big. It should be like this most of time at least against humans there should always be good ol?style brawl.


----------



## Azaria (Sep 10, 2013)

Guy can't ever catch a break can he


----------



## Muk (Sep 11, 2013)

there is plot in my manga?  

awesomeness ensuring


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 11, 2013)

Muk said:


> there is plot in my manga?
> 
> awesomeness ensuring



the level of awesome has not even been shown.


CLUB CAN'T EVEN HANDLE OGA & CO RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 11, 2013)

shit's getting real


----------



## Muk (Sep 11, 2013)

next chapter back to gag comedy


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 11, 2013)

Muk said:


> next chapter back to gag comedy



honestly. I loved the part when the himekawa underling was like "YOUR HURTING MY HAIR!" My god the reactions


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 11, 2013)

the new guy is kinda funny too

in a morbid way


----------



## Morglay (Sep 11, 2013)

I thought he was a hoot.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 11, 2013)

"You can..." "...hurt hair?"

loooool

And apparentely it's going to be everyone vs that Fuji guy. It's predictable since Taka said that he would need a larger crew to take on him.

And next chapter, there better be some Furuichi.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 11, 2013)

another great chapter...


----------



## Mei Lin (Sep 11, 2013)

I am not going to be able to keep up with all these new characters, I though we would get a break first, than yeah boom Solomon company, is there a final boss?


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 11, 2013)

Not sure if it may be Japanese as well but, I'm wondering why the cover page has "Daten".

German for "Data","Facts","Information".

////
Six Omens of Slaughter?

////

That Bastard laughing at Lucifer, holy shit this guy is a dick.

"I don't want to leave..." she says wounded.
Oga watches.
Takamiya watches.
Himegang watches.
New Guy laughs.

////

Takamiya and his Gang becoming allies of Oga now?

////

Panel with Akaboshi was badass.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Sep 11, 2013)

The 3rd time the school was rebuilt we've had great plot. I can't wait to see what happens. I miss En....


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 11, 2013)

Find it funny how everybody became cool with each other so easily. Guess Oga forgot that they pretty much ripped Furuichi  heart out earlier?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 11, 2013)

so has Oga befriended Takamiya Nanoha style ?


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 11, 2013)

Awesome chapter,  some good info.

LUCIFER

Also, I guess they change the translation? i remember them being "The Six Up Stars" or something. Also Kinda weird they all just showed up with demon powers, considering this ending of chapter they don?t seem to have gotten them from solomon company if that guy only knew of 3 being able to control demons.

Only flaw that it seems Oga forgot about furuichi, though most likely we  will have  a joke about this by the end of this part.

My guess is after all of this we will have some chapters of comedy or some kind of bonding since there are chance Takamiya will get allied with Oga. That before solomon company or at least Fuji enters the stage. just like it happened at the beginning with Oga beating Kanzaki,Hime, and Aoi early but it took a while before his actual fight with Toujou.


----------



## Darth (Sep 11, 2013)

lol people still think Toujou is relevant?

Kanzaki is more important than him now... sadly.


----------



## Millefeuille (Sep 11, 2013)

The 3 guys just jumping out of nowhere and stoping that guy who looks like a girl was lol.
Furuichi forgotten once again.


----------



## Impact (Sep 11, 2013)

I can't wait for next chapter only because Furuichi will likely steal the chapter with his return


----------



## Shinryu (Sep 11, 2013)

Lucifer cant be dead.


----------



## Impact (Sep 11, 2013)

Really doubt that she is.

>killing a loli character


----------



## Elriga (Sep 11, 2013)

Never was there a tale of more woe, than that of Takamiya and his Lucifero......


----------



## Hadler (Sep 11, 2013)

If Lucifer is really dead i'll never smile again


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 11, 2013)

Given this manga, I doubt she will be dead.  

Likely she will be saved by Lamia, who was coming to help with Furuchi.   Or something like Demons can't be killed by a simple stabbing.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 18, 2013)

best chapter in months IMO


----------



## Darth (Sep 18, 2013)

this chapter was brilliant. The author certainly didn't forget about Furuichi


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 18, 2013)

so Nene is a high class girl 




her mother looked very young


----------



## Darth (Sep 18, 2013)

lol why are there so many rich people at a school as shitty as St. Ishiyama?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2013)

So I read the new chapter...


----------



## Muk (Sep 18, 2013)

awesome new chapter


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Sep 18, 2013)

Damn...best chapter in ages

How is it that Furuichi is hilarious while interacting with every single fuckin person. It also really shows the author is at his best when doing comedy and light hearted chapters.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 18, 2013)

Furuichi for MC!!!


----------



## Mider T (Sep 18, 2013)

Of course a Furuichi-centered chapter would be the funniest in awhile.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 18, 2013)

Sorry but WTF @ Mammon.hahahahahahahahahaha
What the fuck?


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> lol why are there so many rich people at a school as shitty as St. Ishiyama?



Coming from a high school with a lot of filthy rich kids it is simple in that you rarely get in trouble and it's boring being good.


----------



## emili (Sep 18, 2013)

Chapter is alright.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 18, 2013)

Outside of being a funny chapter I think what we can take away the most from this chapter is that all the supremely powerful demons are also freaking crazy hilarious whack jobs like the demon king.

I for one support our new crazy demon overlords.


----------



## Motivated (Sep 18, 2013)

Dat fucking Furuichi always making chapters 300% more awesome.


----------



## Aging Boner (Sep 18, 2013)

Shameless Furuichi for Player President.


Also, I love how the author subverted the "_Girl crying over her fallen unrequited love_" trope by having her be the stoic one and Allaindelon be the crying bitch...only to then have her break down and cry a few panels later, thus actually fulfilling the trope.


----------



## Impact (Sep 18, 2013)

Quite enjoyed the chapter the comedy was fresh and well needed but mammon appearance made my day


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 19, 2013)

General Furuichi always makes this manga better.


----------



## Bluth (Sep 20, 2013)

Great chapter, seems like a while since I laughed this much in this manga.  It's never what I would call bad, but compared to previous arcs this one seemed a little out of sorts.


----------



## Tony Stark (Sep 24, 2013)

Can't believe Mammon is one of the seven deadly sins


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 24, 2013)

You mean by appearance?

Cause Mammon actually is the Demon representing the sin of Greed.


----------



## Tony Stark (Sep 24, 2013)

Yeah he looks like the classic pervy thief guy from other manga.


----------



## Hadler (Sep 24, 2013)

this manga needs moar Furuichi


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Sep 24, 2013)

You gave me false hope, thought chapter was already out


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 25, 2013)

Possible Spoiler/Raw Image, I believe it's legit.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 25, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> Possible Spoiler/Raw Image, I believe it's legit.




*Spoiler*: __ 



That's Oga's sister?? If that's true, I'm seriously interested in the background of that twisted family.. must have some ties with demons
Or, seeing how random demons act, they could be demons themselves (partially)


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Sep 26, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

*Spoiler*: __ 



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
*Spoiler*: __ 



goddamit furuichi.


----------



## Darth (Sep 26, 2013)

fuck WHY DOES ONLY ONE CHAPTER RELEASE PER WEEK


----------



## Iskandar (Sep 26, 2013)

Furuichi saves this manga.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 26, 2013)

another 10/10 one


Nene you fine, girl, dayum 


Aoi is getting herself a harem :sanji .. one of the 6 horsemen, then Aiba, now the other guy and Lamia also said she looked cute  (Ch.222 ) .. Nene might count too ? 


Furuichi though


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Sep 26, 2013)

Furuichi you fuckin rock. "Bikini gets me off too" 

It's over...the general has taken over this manga.


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Sep 26, 2013)

i want a spin off.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Sep 26, 2013)

These 2 chapters shit on the whole climax of the previous arc lol


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2013)

Furuichi is quietly building a harem of his own.  All three miniatures are riding around with women right now.


----------



## Tony Stark (Sep 26, 2013)

I always knew Oga's sister would be the real deal.

Nene has a fine body though


----------



## Evolution (Sep 26, 2013)

Loved the chapter, Beelzebub comedy is gold.
Nene tried trolling Furuichi, but the general is too awesome for that. I do have to say though I'm liking Nene more and more as the manga goes.
Oga look alike with longer hair thinks Aoi is cute, honestly I'd rather have her with this guy than Aiba.
Brainless Furuichi is quite evil though I like the shameless one better.
And now it looks like Misaki is going to fight, this should be good.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 26, 2013)

MISAKI STRONG!!!
I knew it.

Also Furuichi continues to be the best character in Beelzebub.


----------



## Muk (Sep 26, 2013)

there was a reason why you don't see them fight at home 

you don't mess with the oga house guardian


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 26, 2013)

Somehow Akaboshi's friend reminds me of this awesome fucker:
*Spoiler*: __ 









"Oga Misaki is the only person that can beat Oga!!"

Wait, "Mitch"?


----------



## Morglay (Sep 26, 2013)

Dat General soloing as per. Nene x ze General 4 lyf yo.


----------



## Shinryu (Sep 26, 2013)

Oh god that shameless Furuichi


----------



## Darth (Sep 26, 2013)

I think Nene's my new favorite redtail. pek

But Kuneida's just so kawaii it's hard to choose.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 26, 2013)

alexadru93 said:


> *Loved the chapter, Beelzebub comedy is gold.*
> Nene tried trolling Furuichi, but the general is too awesome for that. I do have to say though I'm liking Nene more and more as the manga goes.
> Oga look alike with longer hair thinks Aoi is cute, honestly I'd rather have her with this guy than Aiba.
> Brainless Furuichi is quite evil though I like the shameless one better.
> And now it looks like Misaki is going to fight, this should be good.



I have to agree. Well done chapter.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 26, 2013)

Dat Misaki

Also Furuichi is so damn hilarious, both of them were planning to use Misaki to shit on Oga lol

Street fights + lots and lots of fun is what this manga should keep being, at this point I wonder  why we even have demons in it(some are hilarious too though).


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Sep 26, 2013)

Poor General, there is no way in hell all of this is not gonna backfire on him


----------



## Impact (Sep 26, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> Somehow Akaboshi's friend reminds me of this awesome fucker:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



He kinda does, but I doubt he's as badass as shinji was 

and this chapter was definitely the funniest Furuichi man I swear this guy makes this manga awesome 

And oga sister is about to lay down that whoop ass.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 26, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Dat General soloing as per. Nene x ze General 4 lyf yo.


You dare imply that Furuichi will betray his first true love, Alaindelon? Blasphemy.
Lol, just joking.
But seriously, I love Furuichi x Nene too.

I am curious about something though. The general is sometimes called 'Furuchin' and 'Takachin'. Do they mean something?


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 26, 2013)

Naked Nene!   And she wasn't bashful about it!  


And Misaki!


----------



## Drawing Chalk (Sep 26, 2013)

"When this volume is printed,they'll remove the steam,right"

DAT 4th wall break


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 26, 2013)

Next chapter:
Oga and Akaboshi search right in the sewers?

I'm kinda worries about this, placed last in the TOC


----------



## Hadler (Sep 26, 2013)

that goddamned steam!


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 26, 2013)

Hadler said:


> that goddamned steam!



That goddamned bikini!


----------



## Unclear Justice (Sep 26, 2013)

During the last week I started reading Beelzebub and catched up today. I?m really into this series, the comedy is great especially whenever Furuichi is involved and the latest chapter once again delivered.


----------



## Drawing Chalk (Sep 26, 2013)

Unclear Justice said:


> During the last week I started reading Beelzebub and catched up today. I?m really into this series, the comedy is great especially whenever Furuichi is involved and the latest chapter once again delivered.



Furuichi and Alaindelon moments


----------



## Impact (Sep 26, 2013)

Hadler said:


> that goddamned steam!



Don't worry we can wait until the volume comes out remember


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 26, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Don't worry we can wait until the volume comes out remember



Just watch, when the volume comes out, Furuchi's dialogue is now, "Damnit, they left the fog in!"


----------



## Wrath (Sep 26, 2013)

I have to wonder who the fuck Oga's parents are to have raised these two.


----------



## Impact (Sep 26, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> Just watch, when the volume comes out, Furuchi's dialogue is now, "Damnit, they left the fog in!"



I can see him getting upset with the editors too 



Wrath said:


> I have to wonder who the fuck Oga's parents are to have raised these two.



I forgot oga dad, but I'm sure oga mom referred to herself as Big mom


----------



## Shiroyasha (Sep 26, 2013)

Dat Nene <3

And big sis 'bout to go in.


----------



## Wrath (Sep 26, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> I can see him getting upset with the editors too
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot oga dad, but I'm sure oga mom referred to herself as Big mom


Also how much of a monster is Misaki that Furuichi still thinks she's stronger than Oga, despite multiple school destructions?


----------



## Detective (Sep 26, 2013)

Similar to the Saiyans during a full moon, I wonder if Misaki as a bloodlusted mode during her monthly period.

No wonder Oga is as OP as he is right now, he survived living with that possibility.


----------



## Drawing Chalk (Sep 26, 2013)

alexadru93 said:


> You dare imply that Furuichi will betray his first true love, Alaindelon? Blasphemy.
> Lol, just joking.
> But seriously, I love Furuichi x Nene too.
> 
> I am curious about something though. The general is sometimes called 'Furuchin' and 'Takachin'. Do they mean something?



Furuchin means "fully exposed penis" or something like that


----------



## Evolution (Sep 26, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> I'm kinda worries about this, placed last in the TOC


What about volume sales? Are they decent enough to keep the manga going?


Drawing Chalk said:


> Furuchin means "fully exposed penis" or something like that


Oh, that's not exactly a thing I wanted to know, but thanks anyway.
What about Takachin then?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 26, 2013)

"They'll remove the steam when the volume comes out right?"


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 27, 2013)

alexadru93 said:


> Oh, that's not exactly a thing I wanted to know, but thanks anyway.
> What about Takachin then?



*Taka*yumi Furuichi + chin (penis). Also, he's not the first character (nick)named Takachin


----------



## Dark Travis (Sep 27, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> Lamia also said she looked cute  (Link removed )


Fairly certain it's the miniature Furuichi on her shoulder thinking that (Lamia's looking sideways at him suspiciously).

Not only does Furuichi constantly steal whatever chapter he's in but he can also bring out the best in other characters as well (Oga and Akaboshi thinking out the best way to catch a wild Furuchin).


----------



## Elriga (Sep 27, 2013)

I greatly enjoyed the Pokemon references (slather a tree with honey, priceless!)

I want Mikasa to beat the crap out of all of them. Considering how she and Oga are, what in the world are their parents like, or what is up with their genes?


----------



## Darth (Sep 27, 2013)

Elriga said:


> I greatly enjoyed the Pokemon references (slather a tree with honey, priceless!)
> 
> I want Mikasa to beat the crap out of all of them. Considering how she and Oga are, what in the world are their parents like, or what is up with their genes?





It's not a pokemon reference, people actually do that irl to attract animals. 

And it's Misaki. Not Mikasa.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 27, 2013)

> Fairly certain it's the miniature Furuichi on her shoulder thinking that (Lamia's looking sideways at him suspiciously).


makes sense


----------



## Wrath (Sep 27, 2013)

Darth said:


> It's not a pokemon reference, people actually do that irl to attract animals.
> 
> And it's Misaki. Not Mikasa.


The tall grass is a Pokemon reference, though.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 27, 2013)

MrCinos said:


> *Taka*yumi Furuichi + chin (penis). Also, he's not the first character (nick)named Takachin


So what you're basically saying is that most people are calling Furuichi a penis.
However I do get the feeling that Misaki is fond of Furuichi.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 2, 2013)

Confirmed Spoiler

*Spoiler*: __ 







Misaki is *trashing* those two from Solomon Company all by herself without any demonic power!


----------



## Impact (Oct 2, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So to put it simply she's the female toujou


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Oct 2, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



And she does it while wearing slippers


----------



## Mider T (Oct 2, 2013)

alexadru93 said:


> So what you're basically saying is that most people are calling Furuichi a penis.
> However I do get the feeling that Misaki is fond of Furuichi.



We know that Nene and Lamia are, it wouldn't be a surprise if Misaki is though I don't think she is.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Oct 2, 2013)

^Didn't she kind of acknowledge him in that one flashback?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 2, 2013)

Don't remember what you're talking about.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Oct 2, 2013)

It was when Oga and Furuichi were still kids:

Link

I wouldn't say she's fond of him exactly, but yeah...she does somehow appreciate his character.


----------



## Tony Stark (Oct 2, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So to put it simply she's the female toujou




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well about fucking time someone is Toujou again, because Toujou isn't Toujou lately which I don't like at all.


----------



## kruchy (Oct 3, 2013)

New chapter from Red Hawk Scans:
Link removed


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 3, 2013)

pffff 
Perfect chapter!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Oga and Aka fishing team is just brilliant!
Never expected Misaki to be this strong though


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Oct 3, 2013)

Misaki being all badass

Furuichi just keeps being hilarious. I fuckin love that guy


----------



## D T (Oct 3, 2013)

Furuichi just too strong.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2013)

Misaki is the female Toujou.  Oblivious to everything that is going on.  But with her strength it doesn't even matter.


----------



## Muk (Oct 3, 2013)

fucking perfect


----------



## Morglay (Oct 3, 2013)

Brilliant the General is brilliant.


----------



## Tony Stark (Oct 3, 2013)

I think I just fell in love with Misaki, I knew she would kick ass


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 3, 2013)

Oga finding Crayfish in the gutter.  

And the Furuchi's getting mad at one another over Nene. Though mentioning they will share the memory when they reunited ......... he's going to forget everything that happened, isn't he?  





Next Chapter - Team Rocket blasts off again!


----------



## perman07 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hmm, they're hinting she's stronger than Oga, wonder if that's the case.


----------



## OmniOmega (Oct 3, 2013)

Broga and Akabroshi


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 3, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> Oga finding Crayfish in the gutter.
> 
> And the Furuchi's getting mad at one another over Nene. Though mentioning they will share the memory when they reunited ......... he's going to forget everything that happened, isn't he?



Oh man I hope he forgets and then someone reminds him of what he forgot. Should be hilarious.

Solomon company fodder? Just let Misaka rock them. Oga and the other guy are going to ROFLstomp them.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 3, 2013)

the girls of this manga are amazing


----------



## Morglay (Oct 3, 2013)

Misaki best be God/FV/The Glorious Sun Emperor (known as The General)'s queen.


----------



## Araragi (Oct 3, 2013)

Misaki  

Furuichi being Furuichi


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 3, 2013)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Oh man I hope he forgets and then someone reminds him of what he forgot. Should be hilarious.



That's why I think he will forget.  It will drive him up the wall to forget he saw a naked Nene.  

The thing I just wonder is how would it be brought up and initiate Furuchi frustration?


----------



## Canuckgirl (Oct 3, 2013)

Tony Stark said:


> I think I just fell in love with Misaki, I knew she would kick ass



Stand in line, she's mine first


----------



## Impact (Oct 3, 2013)

Tony Stark said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well about fucking time someone is Toujou again, because Toujou isn't Toujou lately which I don't like at all.



Exactly  the author need to tighten up with him soon 

and this chapter was excellent once again with misaki 

Oga forgetting about Furuchi and going craw fishing


----------



## Tony Stark (Oct 6, 2013)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> Exactly  the author need to tighten up with him soon



I know bro, I know.

Every time I see Toujou I remember this.

btw. I seriously recommend rereading from the start (as I'am now), I died laughing at this


----------



## Impact (Oct 6, 2013)

Tony Stark said:


> I know bro, I know.
> 
> Every time I see Toujou I remember this.
> 
> btw. I seriously recommend rereading from the start (as I'am now), I died laughing at this



That the toujou I want to see again 

a complete badass  and fuck I'm 24'd 

And rereading some parts might get me hyped again about him.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 8, 2013)

Spoiler


*Spoiler*: __ 






"Young Master I have returned"*
The news Hilda brought is?! Next chapter, charging into a new development!!!*


----------



## Shiroyasha (Oct 9, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssss.


----------



## Impact (Oct 9, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Dat hilda pek


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 9, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oga w/ bug net vs Mitch cause Beel wants her crab.Oga offers to trade it for his crayfish.
Akahoshi vs Akinori.



The two seem to be inspired by Team Rocket doing poses and cheesy lines.


----------



## Impact (Oct 9, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fake oga pwning fodders just like the original


----------



## Darth (Oct 9, 2013)

"Your momma's so stupid she thought Taco Bell was a mexican phone company!"

 wtf? That came out of nowhere.


----------



## Trent (Oct 9, 2013)

Nice.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oga and his clone team up and their design resemblance lampshaded (will there be an actual reason down the line like they end up being revealed as half-brothers or something?), the Solomon company has its own Team Rocket who uses Zodiac signs demons (and suck power-wise so far) and Hilda returns for the new arc!




Aaaaall good.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 9, 2013)

Mitch and Akinori make a nice couple. They're also basically team rocket.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 9, 2013)

wait, does japan even have yo mama jokes?


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 9, 2013)

Cool as Ice Misaki or implication of something else?

Mammon (Demon) one shotting Libra.(Demon)

Misaki: "Not Bad".

____________________________



Yo Mama Joke?!?!?!?!HAHAHAHAHA
"You still look sexy like this"
Team Rocket + Sailor Moon (?) Intro?

I freaking love Akinori.


----------



## Muk (Oct 9, 2013)

wait solomon forgot to pay for the roof and wall 
misaki is gonna be angry and make solomon pay for the roof and wall


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 9, 2013)

Muk said:


> misaki is gonna be angry and make solomon pay for the roof and wall



Most plausible reason ever to join a "Party"

Someone on MH brought up something nice, imagine if Hilda forms a Demon Contract with Misaki.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 9, 2013)

Well Misaki was able to see demons, i think she is strong enough already.

Also i don?t know wabout th ewhole family of Oga but seems like every delinquent that kinda matters is boundto have something o do with demons, probably Misaki knew for a long while that Beel and Hilda were demons too and just went along with the wife thingy to tease oga.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Oct 9, 2013)

That yo momma joke got me at the end. I couldn't stop rolling.
Beelzebub master tier as usual.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh hey! Hilda is in the manga again!

It only took what? Five months?!?!


----------



## Muk (Oct 9, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> Most plausible reason ever to join a "Party"
> 
> Someone on MH brought up something nice, imagine if Hilda forms a Demon Contract with Misaki.



Well, Hilda does treat Misaki as big sis. it wouldn't be far fetched for Hilda wanting a contract with misaki


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 9, 2013)

great chapter


> giant enemy crabs 
> Team Rocket
> "Poor Man's Oga"
> epic team-up to get the giant croc and Solomon Company
> Sexy Hilda entrance is sexy


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 9, 2013)

Oga wanted some crab.  


Hilda's back!


----------



## Impact (Oct 9, 2013)

"The giant Croc" oh oga


----------



## Darth (Oct 9, 2013)

what giant Croc?


----------



## Di@BoLik (Oct 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> what giant Croc?



Final villain.


----------



## Evolution (Oct 9, 2013)

As usual, Beelzebub delivers. 
Lol, "Poor man's Oga." and that yo mamas joke was hilarious.
Lol Oga, big croc and crabs.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 9, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Well Misaki was able to see demons, i think she is strong enough already.
> 
> Also i don?t know wabout th ewhole family of Oga but seems like every delinquent that kinda matters is boundto have something o do with demons, probably Misaki knew for a long while that Beel and Hilda were demons too and just went along with the wife thingy to tease oga.



Yeah I've got the feeling she lets on more than she says. I mean it seemed pretty purposeful that she moved Hilda out of her room when she was in full Dere dere mode.


----------



## Tony Stark (Oct 11, 2013)

Finally Hilda, I knew there was something missing the whole time.

Akabroshi is awesome 

Does Mammon have sort of "fire powers" while Beel seems to have lighting based attacks?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 11, 2013)

Seems like that


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 11, 2013)

I loled at that Nintendo TS in the cover.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 17, 2013)

THIS FUCKING CHAPTER 
IESSU, AI KAN


----------



## D T (Oct 17, 2013)

#Feeling the Freedom#Murrica


----------



## Zaru (Oct 17, 2013)

America = Guns, Truckers, Desert

9/10 Accurate portrayal


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 17, 2013)

WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK  

SUDDENLY, MURICA


oh man


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Oct 17, 2013)

HAha Japanese views about pretty much everything not about their country are fuckin messed up but somehow hilarious at the same time

And dat engrish from Oga and the general


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2013)

This last guy must be a nightmare.  Look at Oga's allies.  He needs all of those allies just to compete.  This shit is serious.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 17, 2013)

I hope the uncanny resemblance of Beelzes mother to Aoi is addressed


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Oct 17, 2013)

I just hope Toujou reclaims his spot. It seems like people are surpassing him left and right, even in pure physical terms.

Beel's mom looks like Aoi? I fogrot about that. Could be interesting.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 17, 2013)

lol, Oga leaving his mark in america

why would beel?s mom be there?


----------



## Drawing Chalk (Oct 17, 2013)

Oga is feeling the winds of freedom


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 17, 2013)

It's road trip time! 

I expect every single American stereotype to show up. Prepare for the fat people. 




Fluttershy said:


> I hope the uncanny resemblance of Beelzes mother to Aoi is addressed



Aoi is beel sister. WHAT A TWEEEST!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 17, 2013)

> Aoi is beel sister.


awk-ward


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 17, 2013)

MURICA, fuck yeah!


----------



## Trent (Oct 17, 2013)

Zaru said:


> THIS FUCKING CHAPTER
> *IESSU, AI KAN*





Grumpy Zoro said:


> HAha Japanese views about pretty much everything not about their country are fuckin messed up but somehow hilarious at the same time
> 
> *And dat engrish from Oga and the general*



Nice work from the translators there, that was hilarious!


The_Evil said:


> Aoi is beel sister. WHAT A TWEEEST!



So she's in love with her father-in-law? 

And Hilda is _like a new mom _for her!


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Oct 17, 2013)

Drawing Chalk said:


> Oga is feeling the winds of freedom



This chapter was great, can't wait to see how this works out.

Wonder how things are going to workout back home though? Aoi in charge for Oga's group or someone else?


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Oct 17, 2013)

inb4, Beel's mom = leader of solomon.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 17, 2013)

> So she's in love with her father-in-law?
> 
> And Hilda is like a new mom for her!





on the other hand, if her mother is like the ~Demon Queen/Demon Kings wife/lover (?), then her own _Queen_ title would be that much more appropriate


----------



## Impact (Oct 17, 2013)

"Please tell me you got a shot of me burying these fools" 

this fuckin guy


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 17, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> lol, Oga leaving his mark in america
> 
> why would beel?s mom be there?



Solomon company HQ is there. So maybe Iris has been captured/is involved with them.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 17, 2013)

Trent said:


> So she's in love with her father-in-law?
> 
> And Hilda is _like a new mom _for her!



Aoi better behave or Hilda will have to spank her.


----------



## Aging Boner (Oct 17, 2013)

haha the first thing Oga encounters in America is a fucking hijacking...

The Generals social commentary: This is what happens when you give people guns!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 17, 2013)

Also

>Los Angeles

The humor potential for this is amazing.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 17, 2013)

"Iessu ai kan"


----------



## Evolution (Oct 17, 2013)

Oga and Furuichi in America? This gonna be good.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 17, 2013)

Once Upon a Time in America


----------



## Jing (Oct 17, 2013)

Thats...probably some of the most correct English I've read in a manga from what I can remember...


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 17, 2013)

Their school never gets a break.....


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 17, 2013)

That cover page - Hilda from above.  

"Yeah, I can feel the winds of freedom."  




But the talk of Beel's mother out of the blue, why do I get the feeling she will end up the boss of Solomon Company?   And probably started it because something Beel's father doing something goofy that pissed her off?


----------



## Impact (Oct 17, 2013)

I have no problem with that


----------



## Mider T (Oct 17, 2013)

lol So I guess Obama is President in this world too?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 17, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> I hope the uncanny resemblance of Beelzes mother to Aoi is addressed



Probably just a coincidence like Oga and the teacher.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 17, 2013)

Mider T said:


> lol So I guess Obama is President in this world too?



Ib4 Oga buries him.


----------



## Aging Boner (Oct 17, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Also
> 
> >Los Angeles
> 
> The humor potential for this is amazing.



Grand Theft Oga


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 17, 2013)

This arc is going to be epic, i can feel it.


----------



## tanman (Oct 17, 2013)

Beelzebub in America.
My body is ready.


----------



## Trent (Oct 18, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> But the talk of Beel's mother out of the blue, why do I get the feeling she will end up the boss of Solomon Company?   And probably started it because something Beel's father doing something goofy that pissed her off?



Well, Solomon Company was *already* involved in a story dealing with Beel's mum as they were the ones who had waged the cursed *Demon portrait *Himekawa and his "fiancee" won in that game they were pwning everyone at.

It's not completely out of the blue.


----------



## Tony Stark (Oct 19, 2013)

Toujou's main job is not training anymore, but building up the school again and again


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 19, 2013)

Trent said:


> Well, Solomon Company was *already* involved in a story dealing with Beel's mum as they were the ones who had waged the cursed *Demon portrait *Himekawa and his "fiancee" won in that game they were pwning everyone at.
> 
> It's not completely out of the blue.



You completely misunderstood my post, I was talking THIS CHAPTER, not overall.


When we had the portrait arc, we didn't know she was alive, more or less she was in the hands of Solomon Company.   Now all of a sudden, she's alive and involved somehow with Solomon Company.   So yes, that is completely out of the blue.


----------



## Canuckgirl (Oct 19, 2013)

tanman said:


> Beelzebub in America.
> My body is ready.






Zaru said:


> America = Guns, Truckers, Desert
> 
> 9/10 Accurate portrayal


 FUCK YEA



D T said:


> #Feeling the Freedom#Murrica


 FUCK YEA



Grumpy Zoro said:


> HAha Japanese views about pretty much everything not about their country are fuckin messed up but somehow hilarious at the same time
> 
> And dat engrish from Oga and the general


 Oh man, have you ever watch Hana Yori Dango drama?  Their portrayal of New York was ridiculous



The_Evil said:


> It's road trip time!
> 
> I expect every single American stereotype to show up. Prepare for the fat people.


 I can't wait to see how Tayamaru is going to pull that off


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 24, 2013)

chapter is out


and no chapter next week


----------



## Trent (Oct 24, 2013)

So the Solomon Company has the 6 of the 7 deadly sins, huh?

Well, only 5 now that Lucifer turned coat I suppose.

I know Mammon is meant to be greed, what sins to the other guys(/girls) correspond to? 

SC also seemed to have "Zodiac" themed demons too, that's going to be quite the gallery of villains and they shape up to be the manga's main threat I'd say.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 24, 2013)

Trent said:


> So the Solomon Company has the 6 of the 7 deadly sins, huh?
> 
> Well, only 5 now that Lucifer turned coat I suppose.
> 
> I know Mammon is meant to be greed, what sins to the other guys(/girls) correspond to?



7 Sins by default are:
Lucifer - Pride
Beelzebub  - Gluttony
Mammon - Greed
Satan - Wrath
Asmodeus - Lust
Belphegor - Sloth
Leviathan - Envy


----------



## Trent (Oct 24, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> 7 Sins by default are:
> Lucifer - Pride
> Beelzebub  - Gluttony
> Mammon - Greed
> ...



Cheers.

Actually, SC would only have the bottom _*four *_remaining Deadly Sins demons, wouldn't they?

Team Oga has Mammon and Lucifer's users within its ranks and  Beelzebub would at worse just be neutral in the confrontation. He wouldn't be opposing his son.


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Oct 24, 2013)

TwentyFifthNight said:


> inb4, Beel's mom = leader of solomon.



Close enough.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 24, 2013)

lol his name now is "Fuck"

also dat Oga reassuring who is tha mom

So Iris, doesn?t look like the captive woman, wonder what are her reasons for being there. I would lol so hard if its " I?m causing troubles cause that idiot Beelze III didn?t let me play videogames with him!!!".


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 24, 2013)

I have a feeling Oga might punch Beelzemom in the face 


and she'll probably regret abandoning her son etc. bla bla bla feels


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Oct 24, 2013)

So even if Furuichi could summon Behemoth he would still be below those fucks? 

Below Fuji and Takamiya ok but not the rest, that's just lame. 


And those guys being above Tojou...I don't even


----------



## Morglay (Oct 24, 2013)

Did Toj stop caring about fights or something? What happened to the badass we were introduced to.


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 24, 2013)

mybe tojo will recieve satan and everyone will feel his wrath


----------



## Noah (Oct 24, 2013)

I want Tojo to get a demon. Not because it'd make him even more epic (it totally would), but because he wouldn't understand a goddamn thing that was happening no matter how it was explained to him.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 24, 2013)

Grumpy Zoro said:


> So even if Furuichi could summon Behemoth he would still be below those fucks?
> 
> Below Fuji and Takamiya ok but not the rest, that's just lame.
> 
> ...



keep in mind that these arent demons at full power if the translation was correct.

So the Lucifer Oga fought wasnt at full power


----------



## Smoke (Oct 24, 2013)

I lost it at Fuck Jr. 


Like, I laughed really fucking hard.


----------



## Impact (Oct 24, 2013)

Beelzubub does that to ya 

But man my dog oga  is still the shit


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 25, 2013)

Beel's mom dosnt have as strong a resemblece to aoi then we previously thought. Infact, i'd say she barely looks like her. 

Aside from the renaming of oga/beel, not much to laugh at this chap. Hopefully next one will be better.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 31, 2013)

No raws/spoilers yet?
< stupid me, forgot beelzebub was on break  >


*Spoiler*: __ 



Beelzebub as manga of the month?


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 7, 2013)

Uhm...am I reading too much into it?

City of *Angels*.
Truck driver called *Michael*
Takamiyas Gang - *Fallen Angels*
Lucifer was a fallen Angel.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 7, 2013)

Oh and Spoilers are out:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Michael lives in a run down town, complete with graffiti, burning barrels and thugs.
They arrive at his Home and meet his Daughter Brenda who is harassed by thugs and one of them blasts around with a gun before Oga beats the shit out of him.
Oga then meets Michaels Son Dugan who tries to Shiv Oga who needs to take a piss thus evades it.

Oga tells them they go to LA to find Solomon Company but are dropped in the middle of nowhere by Michael saying they are taboo as they ruined the town and that his Wife was kidnapped by them.

The thugs that were beaten up report to their boss who says the goal is to get Dugan.
He gets a call from LA and shows he is part of the Company receiving the mission to capture a guy with a baby.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Nov 7, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> Uhm...am I reading too much into it?
> 
> City of *Angels*.
> Truck driver called *Michael*
> ...



That's just coincidence.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 7, 2013)

American Jesus wasn't much

Also this page 



It's funny regardless of which direction you read it in


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 7, 2013)

Oh Hilda and her rules about public defecation.

Also going to the Harley/leatherjacket/hot babe with a thong was awesome. God Bless our 'soft power' influence in that regard.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 7, 2013)

Man Hilda looks hot in that cover, Beel and oga look badass...ni ce start of chapter.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 7, 2013)

pink panties


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 7, 2013)

it was thong man a thong!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 7, 2013)

ok


----------



## Muk (Nov 7, 2013)

dem hilda on dem bikes


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 7, 2013)

Hilda has it going on!


Also, when will they learn that sending some fodders against Oga doesn't work?


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 7, 2013)

Oh yeah, thong.   But not just thong, but Daisy Dukes.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 7, 2013)

i think she gave them some device for all languages or something last chapter


----------



## Canuckgirl (Nov 7, 2013)

Zaru said:


> American Jesus wasn't much
> 
> Also this page
> 
> ...



ROFL, it really does


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Nov 7, 2013)

Hilda with a pink thong

:Icame.jpg

And Michael still calling Oga "Fuck" is hilarious


----------



## Stannis (Nov 7, 2013)

dat pink pantsu


----------



## hehey (Nov 7, 2013)

No tumbleweeds in Japan?


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 7, 2013)

hehey said:


> No tumbleweeds in Japan?



That's so western.


----------



## Impact (Nov 7, 2013)

Quality chapter, still oga name "fuck" is just funny as fuck when he reacts to it 

and Hilda was looking sexy pek


----------



## Rax (Nov 7, 2013)

Meh chapter.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 7, 2013)

Red Hero said:


> Meh chapter.


gtfo                  .


----------



## Impact (Nov 7, 2013)

Red Hero said:


> Meh chapter.



Boy


----------



## Mider T (Nov 7, 2013)

That feeling when you drop a deuce after so much buildup


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 14, 2013)

Golden Witch said:


> Raw image:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I am intrigued and wish to know more.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 14, 2013)

Fullmetalthis said:


> I am intrigued and wish to know more.



*Spoiler*: __ 




Michael leads them to a Motel where they stay over night.
Furuichi has a sudden stomach ache afterwhich Oga lets Beel do an Ass attack on him where as Furuichi calls him an "Oni".

Next Morning Oga has this Hakama and Furuichi tells him if he doesn't hurry up Hilda will take him out Kunoichi Style.

They then encounter Yankees who wonder if Oga and co. are Samurai Yankees.
Duran is also there telling Oga to stay away but he replies:
"You're the one who's in the way, Solomon Company is mine!I'm not here to play Hero but I'm the Superhero that will save the World, Fuck-sama."

*Spoiler*: __ 




The Leader Corey appears and calls Oga interesting telling him to let Beel fight his own demon.

Flashback:
In the Motel, Michael told them Solomon Company gave him something as the Women were strong enough to go out and battle.





Of course there is more.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 14, 2013)

You damn teaser....Already read the whole spoiler though


----------



## Zaru (Nov 15, 2013)

Captain fuck 

Seems like having a zodiac sign demon ain't much.


----------



## rice (Nov 15, 2013)

did anyone see what Taurus was wearing


----------



## Rax (Nov 15, 2013)

1

Here you go


----------



## Ababu (Nov 15, 2013)

now this is what m talking about.... oga tatsumi.... one shotting villians since 2009...... ..... go captain fuck


----------



## Rax (Nov 15, 2013)

I really wish the author never thought to always have Beel naked


----------



## Darth (Nov 15, 2013)

oh. my. god. Hilda's outfit


----------



## Rax (Nov 15, 2013)

Darth, Jinx will get jealous


----------



## Darth (Nov 15, 2013)

Red Hero said:


> Darth, Jinx will get jealous



Hilda's got nothing on Jinx of course.


----------



## Rax (Nov 15, 2013)

Dat girl version of the Joker


----------



## Di@BoLik (Nov 15, 2013)

OMG Captain Fuck, all is lost.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 15, 2013)

dat Hilda 



Cptn. Fuck


----------



## Zaru (Nov 15, 2013)

rice said:


> did anyone see what Taurus was wearing



Aw shit I didn't notice that at all


----------



## Impact (Nov 15, 2013)

Captain fuck 

I'm glad the author didn't draw this out  it was just the right pace.


----------



## Muk (Nov 15, 2013)

cpt fuck and ninja hilda


----------



## Morglay (Nov 15, 2013)

"You'll have a taste of my Taurus."




*Spoiler*: __ 






*Spoiler*: __ 



... 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 15, 2013)

Taurus  got one shotted....lol what?s the point of these zodiacs if they are still fodder?

Dat ninja Hilda


----------



## Shozan (Nov 15, 2013)

one-shotting all the zodiac demon users... really?


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 15, 2013)

Well....yeah.They're just goons.

Akinori and Mitch are the best proof that these guys are the Team Rocket of Beelzebub.
This guy just further cements it.

I mean, from where did you get the impression these guys are something special?


That reminds me, are there any people here who are good with Japanese?
I'm just wondering why a Girl is called Mitch.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Nov 15, 2013)

This chapter was hilarious. I for one support our global super hero Captain Fuck!


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 15, 2013)

Shozan said:


> one-shotting all the zodiac demon users... really?



I doubt they are all this weak, hopefully we'll see stronger one's that actually put up a decent fight.

Lulz at tar's outfit, though. And sexy ninja hilda was sexy.. though in that outfit, did her tits seems allot smaller then they should be?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 15, 2013)

If I hadn't already used all my name changes I'd definitely be changing it to 'Captain Fuck'.


----------



## Stannis (Nov 15, 2013)

samurai captain fuck  



Wolfarus said:


> Lulz at tar's outfit, though. And sexy ninja hilda was sexy.. though in that outfit, did her tits seems allot smaller then they should be?



Ikr? still sexy as fuck. **


----------



## Canuckgirl (Nov 15, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> I doubt they are all this weak, hopefully we'll see stronger one's that actually put up a decent fight.
> 
> Lulz at tar's outfit, though. And sexy ninja hilda was sexy.. though in that outfit, did her tits seems allot smaller then they should be?


 



rice said:


> did anyone see what Taurus was wearing


 



luffy no haki said:


> Taurus  got one shotted....lol what?s the point of these zodiacs if they are still fodder?
> 
> Dat ninja Hilda


As a Taurus, I am offended


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 15, 2013)

Canuckgirl said:


> As a Taurus, I am offended



As a taurus, you're just full of bull 

Wonder how they'll portray my sign (scorpio)


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 15, 2013)

Oga plan was funny, the fact that Hilda totally went with it was _hilarious_.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 15, 2013)

The_Evil said:


> Oga plan was funny, the fact that Hilda totally went with it was _hilarious_.



Well, she IS warming up to him. Not only as the parent of beel', but as a man/friend.

Aoi dosnt consider her to be a rival/threat for nothing


----------



## Rax (Nov 15, 2013)

Hopefully Fuji will live up to the hype.


----------



## Impact (Nov 15, 2013)

Just read the chapter again what the was the Taru wearing


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 21, 2013)

Raw Images:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Muk (Nov 21, 2013)

so good


----------



## Impact (Nov 21, 2013)

I know who's back now


----------



## Zaru (Nov 21, 2013)

Would you look at that, they actually let him see the Mother immediately instead of sacrificing more fodder to him.


----------



## Muk (Nov 21, 2013)

awesome no more extended fodder filler


----------



## Coyote (Nov 21, 2013)

The pacing is almost always fast in this manga, that's a great thing.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm actually liking the Cover with Hilda.

Did that guy just dodge a Zebul Blast?
I know the thing with the range but isn't this a first?


And did Michael just literally shout "OMG!!"?

Wonder what Hilda gave Oga.

According to MH:
Not sure which site you guys are using but instead of Daredevil, there was "Grim Reaper".


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 21, 2013)

Good cover,also someone else loled when Corey got shot?


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Nov 21, 2013)

Story moved on rather faster than I expected. Kind of disappointed. Wish the mangaka would slow down the pacing sometimes.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 21, 2013)

Yeah, was expecting a few more chapters till they got to Iris.

Though call me crazy, but after hearing the explanation of what Solomon Company is, I definitely got the feeling they are really ending up being the good guys.

And might explain things happening in the Demon World.



Golden Witch said:


> Wonder what Hilda gave Oga..



Knowing the Demon Lord, something really stupid.

I'm betting on a love letter.


----------



## 8 (Nov 21, 2013)

next chapter should be interesting. we'll get introduced to some kind of plot.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm a bit confused right now.....

Development and Mass Production of Anti-Demon Weapons.
The name of someone who enslaved Beelzebub I.

Yet, these guys give away Demons to the Six Omens of Slaughter yet they seem to wanna get their hands on Beelzebub IV, the son of Iris and the Demon Lord himself.

And these guys control 6 of 7 Sins, only one not in their possession being Beel's Dad.
So, the ones who develop and mass produce Anti-Demon Weapons possess Demons themselves and give them away to the Omens and are after the son of the only Sin they don't possess all the while, the wife of the Sin they do not control and Mother of Beelzebub IV which the Company is after is currently with the Company.

Or did I get something wrong?
Something doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## Evolution (Nov 22, 2013)

Wow, the plot sure is progressing fast, maybe a bit to fast. A little slower pace wouldn't hurt.
But it looks like next chapter will be quite interesting.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 28, 2013)

No chapter this week?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 28, 2013)

There was, I've seen the raws on the mangasearcher app. Translators are slow I guess?


----------



## Rax (Nov 28, 2013)

Weird.

Usually doesn't take this long.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 28, 2013)

Red Hero said:


> Weird.
> 
> Usually doesn't take this long.



No announcement by Red Hawk Scans either. I guess we'll see it tomorrow. I hope.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 28, 2013)

It's Thanksgiving, give them a break.


----------



## Rax (Nov 28, 2013)

Didn't this happen once before?

I remember Toriko and Medaka Box once taking like 5 days late


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 28, 2013)

Chapter is out.
I fucking hate when series pull a "I was behind everything all along" reveal. Feels so shitty.


----------



## Muk (Nov 28, 2013)

Red Hawk Scans

chapter is out


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 28, 2013)

So the war been demons and humans is .........because of marital problems.  

And destroy the world, is because he was told to get a job.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 28, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> Chapter is out.
> I fucking hate when series pull a "I was behind everything all along" reveal. Feels so shitty.



Yeah, that kinda feels shoehorned in. Normally a reveal like that has some "impact", but I didn't feel anything like that during the chapter.


----------



## Rax (Nov 28, 2013)

It's cause he was just relevant this arc

If it were some dude who we see in every arc and was one of the first characters in the manga that we see all the time yet doesn't participate in the plot, it'd be surprising and crazy, but here it's just like "Okay"

It's like in Bleach when Aizen was like "I've been planning your entire life all along". It wasn't that impacting because Aizen doing some weird shit like that isn't new to his character at all and was just a reveal where people were like "Yeah, that's weird" instead of people being shocked and wondering why no one ever thought about it before.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm sure anyone posting here could come up with a better build-up to a "IT WAS OUR PLAN ALL ALONG" reveal, but I suspect the author came up with this much later, especially considering that such manga often aren't sure about their success and publication duration. Even some of the most successful manga were originally intended to be only a few volumes long.


----------



## Rax (Nov 28, 2013)

Calm yourself down, Zaru


----------



## Impact (Nov 28, 2013)

Kinda clich? chapter.


----------



## Rax (Nov 28, 2013)

I really wish Oga wouldn't just 1 shot everything


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Nov 28, 2013)

And now read this:



Riiiiiiiight?


----------



## Rax (Nov 28, 2013)

Aizen got kicked out of Bleach and is now in Beelzebub with his same old Shenanigans


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 28, 2013)

Oga pushing his arm though that barrier

I said it right? They most likely had a silly fight. Didn?t expect Oga not to say anything else though.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Nov 28, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I'm sure anyone posting here could come up with a better build-up to a "IT WAS OUR PLAN ALL ALONG" reveal, but I suspect the author came up with this much later, especially considering that such manga often aren't sure about their success and publication duration. Even some of the most successful manga were originally intended to be only a few volumes long.


It was the way it was set-up. He just poorly executed to it so it feels so bad. Although, he should of done better. If he was first shown like in the beginning and made small appearances I could let it go but this is just... nothing good.


Grimm said:


> And now read this:
> 
> 
> 
> Riiiiiiiight?


Nah, they aren't that similiar.


----------



## Sanji (Nov 28, 2013)

I liked the chapter, not so much the "all part of my plan" bit, but it had it's moments.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 28, 2013)

I don?t believe that bull, even if Oga never met beel, his status in the school would have brought him fights with the Touhoushinki.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Nov 29, 2013)

Entire manga plot = Domestic disturbance. Love it.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 29, 2013)

Mider T said:


> It's Thanksgiving, give them a break.



Oh             yeah.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Nov 29, 2013)

This series really doesn't do "serious" well. Maybe it's really a little jab at Kubo?

I don't like this development  but I'm reading this for teh funny mostly so I'll just wait for my fix of Furuichi antics.

Also Oga is getting kind of boring lately. I don't feel his whole badass schtick anymore. A shame because he was pretty awesome earlier in the series.


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 29, 2013)

Welp, a just as keikaku moment. That's pretty lame.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 29, 2013)

I got the impression his "plan" was just for Oga to raise Beel and to fight in general


he didn't actually "manually" make *all* of the plot happen *exactly* as it happened


----------



## Rax (Nov 29, 2013)

Makes a lot more sense, Flutter


----------



## Taylor (Nov 29, 2013)

Not the greatest chapter, but I still loved it nonetheless. Need some more furuichi up in here.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 4, 2013)

Raw!!

*Spoiler*: __ 








Oga is crying!!
]


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 4, 2013)

just saw full rar, shiw is so sad!


----------



## Araragi (Dec 4, 2013)

Noooo


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 4, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck... The fact that Beel says his first word this chapter makes the fact that series is ending very very soon even more obvious (and painful...)


----------



## kruchy (Dec 5, 2013)

Scan is out:
Chapter 64

Looks like Oga went SSJ for a moment


----------



## Rukia (Dec 5, 2013)

Good chapter.  Oga is going back to a turbulent situation though.  But I like the idea of him putting up a good fight even without Beel's help.


----------



## Muk (Dec 5, 2013)

you were a man baby beel


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 5, 2013)

DA DA

DA DA

DA DA


the feels


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Dec 5, 2013)

Oga beating that fucker was satisfying. Dude was getting on my nerves.

Other than that meh. Oga crying face looks weird. The author failed to capture the emotion. It also seems like he's rushing. Expect a crappy ending soon.

Which is sad. I will always keep Beelze's comedy in high regard. It had some of the funniest shit I've ever read.

He should just make a Furuichi spin off


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 5, 2013)

I hope the manga isn't ending


----------



## kruchy (Dec 5, 2013)

I have a feeling that next chapter Oga will get right back into the middle of demon affairs


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Dec 5, 2013)

Either he wants this arc over with considering it doesn't do so well in the rankings as far as I can remember or he really want's to end it.

I wouldn't mind rushing this arc and starting a new funny one.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 5, 2013)

this doesn't bode well.
current chap gave the "near ending" vibe.


----------



## perman07 (Dec 5, 2013)

If this is indeed one of the last chapters, it feels terribly anti-climatic. However, there is still all that business with Fuji. Unless WSJ has cancelled this manga, or the author has abruptly decided to end it for some random reason, I don't think it will end. There are too many loose threads for the ending to have been planned this way.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 5, 2013)

Needs more Furowock.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 5, 2013)

DA DA DA DA DA DA DA DA DA DA 





kruchy said:


> Looks like Oga went SSJ for a moment



And he went FGT for a moment too. Dat facepalm


----------



## Velocity (Dec 5, 2013)

He called him Dad... ;____________;

I don't think the manga is nearly done yet, though. Johan even said that defeating him wouldn't change anything. I don't think the manga can actually end until the Solomon Company itself is brought down.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 5, 2013)

ever saw Psyren's Ending?
last "arc" was done in 3 or so pages.


----------



## perman07 (Dec 5, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> ever saw Psyren's Ending?
> last "arc" was done in 3 or so pages.


Indeed, it came to mind. Though if I don't remember wrong, Psyren got cancelled since it was consistently low in the ratings and volume sales. Beelzebub got an anime and everything, I reckon it's doing well enough for WSJ not to cancel it.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Dec 5, 2013)

To be honest I'm not feeling Beelzebub at the moment. I don't get why he tries to pull some serious shit. Keep it light and simple. Guy is a genius at comedy and those chapters I think always got higher ratings.

You introduce 7 deadly demons...turns out they are under control of Beel's mom...WHAT.


----------



## perman07 (Dec 5, 2013)

^I kind of agree. Though if this America-shit gets done, it can get back to the silly gang fights. I just believe it's the story at the moment that doesn't lend itself to well to comedy. But Beelzebub should definitely rely on the comedy angle. When it tries to get all standard DBZ/powerlevel/shonen, it doesn't work as well.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Dec 5, 2013)

^Well yeah, stuffing in some comedy right now would be difficult I agree. But he shouldn't put himself in that position in the first place.

Well you could for example have Furuichi fall in love with Beel's mom and not only be known as Pedoichi but also as MILFichi


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 5, 2013)

perman07 said:


> Indeed, it came to mind. Though if I don't remember wrong, Psyren got cancelled since it was consistently low in the ratings and volume sales. Beelzebub got an anime and everything, I reckon it's doing well enough for WSJ not to cancel it.



Thinking about Psyren pisses me off, that manga was awesome. Hope Beelzebub doesn't end up like that. 

Beel making Oga go SSJ was cool but I really want to see how they bring him back.

Knowing Oga he might just come back because he has no other way to get home but forgot about that at this time.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 5, 2013)

Bee's first word plus Oga's tears...The feels.


----------



## Keino-kun (Dec 5, 2013)

Really hope the manga isn't ending so abruptly. I enjoy it even with its up and downs.


----------



## Muk (Dec 5, 2013)

Milfichi sounds like an awesome addition to Furuichi's resume


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 5, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> ever saw Psyren's Ending?
> last "arc" was done in 3 or so pages.



????????  You're lying.

Author failed to portray emotion and it's feeling too rushed. He should go back to the funny.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 5, 2013)

1. Beelzebub is not ending anytime soon.

2. This is a manga not Ed, Edd, and Eddy. It has a Story and constant jokes and puns does not a good manga make regardless of how funny then jokes may be.

Anyway Good chapter, Oga be trolling big time. Has it really been only a YEAR? The school has been destroyed and rebuilt like twice right? Them construction workers be working hard.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 5, 2013)

Fullmetalthis said:


> Thinking about Psyren pisses me off, that manga was awesome. Hope Beelzebub doesn't end up like that.
> 
> Beel making Oga go SSJ was cool but I really want to see how they bring him back.
> 
> Knowing Oga he might just come back because he has no other way to get home but forgot about that at this time.



I agree with this psyren was awesome deserve more love


----------



## perman07 (Dec 5, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> 2. This is a manga not Ed, Edd, and Eddy. It has a Story and constant jokes and puns does not a good manga make regardless of how funny then jokes may be.


The story and the mythology has never been the strong suit of this manga, it's the humor that makes it good. Take away the humor and Beelzebub would be a sub-par shonen.

While I would normally agree with you, different authors have different skill sets, and this author clearly does humor better than he does a serious story (at least in Beelzebub).

Also, I would say the humor is more sophisticated then "constant jokes and puns" as you put it. The humor derives from the story itself, and the characters. Puns and jokes are really just a small part of why this manga is so funny.


----------



## Koori (Dec 5, 2013)

Someone should remind Oga what's going to happen to him if he gets 10 mts. away from Beel.


----------



## Sanji (Dec 5, 2013)

I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Rax (Dec 5, 2013)

Is this an actual plot thing or is the series ending?


----------



## Canuckgirl (Dec 5, 2013)

Grumpy Zoro said:


> To be honest I'm not feeling Beelzebub at the moment. I don't get why he tries to pull some serious shit. Keep it light and simple. Guy is a genius at comedy and those chapters I think always got higher ratings.
> 
> You introduce 7 deadly demons...turns out they are under control of Beel's mom...WHAT.



I agree, the seriousness actually drags down the manga.  I only enjoy it when it breaks the 4th wall or makes fun of other mangas like Naruto.


----------



## Random Stranger (Dec 5, 2013)

CaveLemon said:


> I thought it was pretty good.


You're not alone, brother, you're not alone. For so did I.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 5, 2013)

klad said:


> ????????  You're lying.
> 
> Author failed to portray emotion and it's feeling too rushed. He should go back to the funny.


lelno.

*Spoiler*: __ 










and author's next work should be something like KKOW or AD.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 5, 2013)

Red Hero said:


> Is this an actual plot thing or is the series ending?



Most likely ending.
The series hasn't been doing so hot in the rankings for a very long time, its anime was cancelled, and the series is one of the less popular long-runners in Jump right now. I love the series and don't want it to end, but I can understand Jump wanting to new blood. Also, plot-wise there isn't really much for the series to do anymore.


----------



## OmniOmega (Dec 6, 2013)

Lol, what are you guys saying. "The manga's gonna end" wtf

Johan has one of those creepy fucking villain smiles when Oda's hand is over his face. In fact I think the whole point of that scene is to show its not over yet and Oda pretty much played into the Solomon company's hand in someway and somehow.

Plus, fucking Oga and Furuichi are in the U.S. still lol. How can any of you think its ending here


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 6, 2013)

OmniOmega said:


> Lol, what are you guys saying. "The manga's gonna end" wtf
> 
> Johan has one of those creepy fucking villain smiles when Oda's hand is over his face. In fact I think the whole point of that scene is to show its not over yet and Oda pretty much played into the Solomon company's hand in someway and somehow.
> 
> Plus, fucking Oga and Furuichi are in the U.S. still lol. How can any of you think its ending here



Buddy, you must be somewhat new to Jump manga.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 6, 2013)

I also love how Mider T threw a crybaby fit and gave me a mega-neg just because he can't accept the facts that the series is coming to a close.

Grow up bubs.


----------



## Mizura (Dec 6, 2013)

Um, guys, you have a section now. Post stuff there?


----------



## Unclear Justice (Dec 13, 2013)

Chapter 232 is out:

Chapter 62+63



Seems like things are getting interesting now.


----------



## Muk (Dec 13, 2013)

hmm Fuji a level above everyone else?  or just some hax power xD


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Dec 13, 2013)

I was just thinking that I needed more Yolda in my life. Now it's Furuichi's time to shine!

With Beel gone or at least MIA for a bit, I'm guessing FuruichixEn contract with hilarious results.
Looks like all those below a certain power level are stone?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 13, 2013)

Muk said:


> hmm Fuji a level above everyone else?  or just some hax power xD



Well, if Fuji used Satan, and Satan is now out of control.. I'd say Fuji would be either the first victim or his mind was taken over 

And compared to Oga no one is hax


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 13, 2013)

As I thought, it was make or break time.    Where we thought it might be ending, it was just the ending of one arc and the beginning of another.


----------



## imogen lace (Dec 24, 2013)

It has been so long since I posted about Beezlebub! There is a new thread and over 49 pages to catch up on! Sorry guys I haven't got the time to read them but I hope you don't mind me cutting in. 

I have been keeping up with the story all this time and, like some of you, loved some bits, didn't see the point with others. All I can say is...I AM SO GLAD HILDA IS BACK!!!!! 

I don't see this manga stopping any time soon. Too much to happen and they have to visit the demon world again at some point! 

Anyway, I best not start to rant! I hope you all have a great Christmas and New Year!


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 24, 2013)

imogen lace said:


> It has been so long since I posted about Beezlebub! There is a new thread and over 49 pages to catch up on! Sorry guys I haven't got the time to read them but I hope you don't mind me cutting in.
> 
> I have been keeping up with the story all this time and, like some of you, loved some bits, didn't see the point with others. All I can say is...I AM SO GLAD HILDA IS BACK!!!!!
> 
> ...



There actually isn't very much ground left for the story to cover.
Also even if there was, that doesn't matter in Jump. If the series isn't doing well in rankings and sales it will eventually get axed. Beelzebub only has a few months left if that.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 24, 2013)

As mentioned in this thread earlier, Shonen Jump does their cuts late in the year.  So Beezlebub should be around til the September issue.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 24, 2013)

I wouldn't pay too much mind to Nensense, he tends to babble without knowing what he's talking about.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 24, 2013)

Beelzebub can be low in the rankings if it keeps selling then all is good.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 24, 2013)

Tyrannos said:


> As mentioned in this thread earlier, Shonen Jump does their cuts late in the year.  So Beezlebub should be around til the September issue.



Uh huh, uh huh.
Light Wing, Kagami no Kuni no Harisugawa, Kurogane, and Retsu!!! Date Senpai from the past few years would like to differ.



Mider T said:


> I wouldn't pay too much mind to Nensense, he tends to babble without knowing what he's talking about.



Oh the fucking irony.



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Beelzebub can be low in the rankings if it keeps selling then all is good.



But it doesn't sell very well anymore either.


----------



## lazorwalrus (Dec 24, 2013)

Well the current arc does feel like it might end here. Still gotta see Satan and Beel's dad tho.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 24, 2013)

See, doesn't even know the definition of irony.

Anyway, there've been rumors of some sort of anime project next year.  Dunno if it's a movie, reboot, sequel, or another OVA.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 24, 2013)

Mider T said:


> See, doesn't even know the definition of irony.
> 
> Anyway, there've been rumors of some sort of anime project next year.  Dunno if it's a movie, reboot, sequel, or another OVA.



Where have you been hearing about these rumors? Because clearly you are just pulling this out of your ass because I would have heard about it.


----------



## imogen lace (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow...I sense a tense atmosphere in this forum or is it just me?

...come on guys cheer up! Even if Beezlebub only has a few months left, lets hope this arc is badass and is an awesome ending. Perhaps even with an open ending to leave room for more in the future when things look better! 

If it is likely that it is coming to an end then I hope the author does not rush it all as that would ruin it and really would impact on sales. I am remaining hopeful that 2014 will bring more action packed goodness.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 31, 2013)

imogen lace said:


> Wow...I sense a tense atmosphere in this forum or is it just me



Welcome to NF.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 9, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Beelzebub can be low in the rankings if it keeps selling then all is good.



The newest volume just debut at number #10.


----------



## Babby (Jan 9, 2014)

Wait... Beelzebub is ending after this arc?


----------



## Muk (Jan 9, 2014)

Zidane said:


> The newest volume just debut at number #10.



it is above fairy tail #14 so i'd say it is in a healthy position


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 9, 2014)

Neferpitou said:


> Wait... Beelzebub is ending after this arc?



There's a lot of speculations that this might be it based off of a couple chapters ago.

personally I haven't looked into it so I don't really know.

I'm sad I missed the Manga of the Month subsection for December.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 9, 2014)

Muk said:


> it is above fairy tail #14 so i'd say it is in a healthy position



That volume was released before Beelzebub.


----------



## Sakura Saluja (Jan 9, 2014)

This is one of my faves for sure! that baby is so cute! <3 lol


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 15, 2014)

Just saw the Raw......


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Impact (Jan 15, 2014)

Holy shit


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 15, 2014)

there the raw


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 16, 2014)

General hype edged off....


----------



## stream (Jan 16, 2014)

With people getting turned into stone at that pace, it's not going to take long


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 16, 2014)

i don't get it

can Fuji *and* Satan both turn people to stone ? separately from each other ?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 16, 2014)

Sick chapter.

Also, I really hope the dude from Chapter 47 shows up before the end (which will be soon), it would suck for that awesome character to be introduced in one chapter, say he'll show up again, and then never does.


----------



## Rax (Jan 16, 2014)

Not impressed


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 16, 2014)

good chapter, but weren?t all the fucking  guys from behemoth petrified already?The chapter itself said that everyone was getting defeated already so... probably only Agiel and Kunieda are still around and that is because they probably escaped with Furuichi before Oga arrived.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jan 16, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> Not impressed



HOW IN THE SEVEN FUCKS CAN YOU NOT BE IMPRESSED?

This chapter was amazing, going to reread it 6 more times because it's just that good.


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Jan 16, 2014)

Wow, Fuji is fucking boss 8-|


----------



## Impact (Jan 16, 2014)

It was a  decent chapter,  fuji easily taking out Nasu and rest. 

I was excited to see Behemoth squad but disappointed they were to hype Satan.

so honesty I have no idea where this is heading.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 16, 2014)

towards Oga getting cornered and Beel and Hilda coming back in the last second for a big ass kicking....


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 17, 2014)

So In the same chapter the pillars show up to back-up Furuichi and a few pages later they are petrified


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jan 17, 2014)

reaperunique said:


> So In the same chapter the pillars show up to back-up Furuichi and a few pages later they are petrified



Fodder fodderizing is good times.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jan 18, 2014)

Reread it 5 times, about do reread this chapter again.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 22, 2014)

Beelzebub is finally coming to an end.
4 new series are going to start in Jump #11,12,13,and 14. Which means It's pretty easy to say that the series ending will be Hachi, Koi no Cupid, Iron knight and Beelzebub.

Told you motherfuckers.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 22, 2014)

Fuck            .


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 22, 2014)

Vino said:


> Fuck            .



I'm sad too... Beelzebub is easily my favorite currently running series that isn't on hiatus. 
I'm going to be very sad to see it go, but I'm happy that I was right against all of the people telling me I was wrong and that Beelzebub couldn't possibly end soon despite all the evidence.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 22, 2014)

Is it getting canned due to low ratings?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 22, 2014)

Vino said:


> Is it getting canned due to low ratings?



That has to be part of it.
It has a cancelled anime, decreased volume sales, and the manga is practically always in the bottom 5 of Jump, sometimes even ranking in very last place. Plus the last few incredibly rushed chapters are textbook examples of a series being rushed to end for cancellation.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 22, 2014)

nothing's ending


----------



## Rax (Jan 22, 2014)

Flutterbug, go fix the ratings.

This manga will do better with more explosions


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 22, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> Flutterbug, go fix the ratings.
> 
> This manga will do better with more explosions



I know you're making a poor attempt at a joke.
But it's worth noting that Beelzebub's rankings were always at its highest when the series was doing what it does best, being a gag manga doing gag arcs.

The manga only dropped in the rankings when it was in battle arcs.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 22, 2014)

If it does end, at least it had a decent run of 200+ chapters. The manga was always better when it focussed on humor instead of fighting and there was too much fighting going on.

Edit: Beaten to the punch


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 22, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> nothing's ending



So you negged me for simply posting a fact? Grow the fuck up girly.



Zaru said:


> If it does end, at least it had a decent run of 200+ chapters. The manga was always better when it focussed on humor instead of fighting and there was too much fighting going on.
> 
> Edit: Beaten to the punch



You are one of the few posters here I actually like and respect. Just thought I'd state that, even if the feeling isn't mutual.


----------



## Rax (Jan 22, 2014)

Are you implying this manga even puts shit efforts into fights?  

Hopefully the dude makes a new manga soon


----------



## Rax (Jan 22, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> So you negged me for simply posting a fact? Grow the fuck up girly.
> 
> 
> 
> You are one of the few posters here I actually like and respect. Just thought I'd state that, even if the feeling isn't mutual.



Nice attempt to just suck off Zaru 

Also Flutter's Stool >>>>>>>>>>>> you


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 22, 2014)

> So you negged me for simply posting a fact?


go cry to your mommy over a little neg


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 22, 2014)

I'd let Zaru fuck my bitch


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 22, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> Are you implying this manga even puts shit efforts into fights?
> 
> Hopefully the dude makes a new manga soon



...Do you entirely lack reading comprehension...?
I clearly mentioned that the fights are the reason for the poor rankings. I can't even comprehend how your brain works.

But yeah, I also hope he comes out with a new series within a year or so when he's had time to come up with a winner. Tamura is great.


----------



## Rax (Jan 22, 2014)

Nensense cried to Zenith cause I negged him with giant rat pictures 

So the manga has like 3 chapters left?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 22, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> go cry to your mommy over a little neg



By negging me for simply posting an actual fact about the end of a series serialization you are misusing the reputation system.
Grow up


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 22, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> Nensense cried to Zenith cause I negged him with giant rat pictures
> 
> So the manga has like 3 chapters left?



Because like Fluttershy, you also misused the reputation system.

Someone on Mangahelpers mentioned that it might end on Issue #12 because that would give it an exact 5 years of serialization.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 22, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> Nensense *cried to Zenith* cause I negged him with giant rat pictures


how low can you fall ?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 22, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> how low can you fall ?



I like Kenneth... He's my favorite mod here.


----------



## Rax (Jan 22, 2014)

I meant Kenneth.

Flutter, be nice to the fella.

He's  still sour HxH's manga is done forever 

Oh Beelzebub, your end will break Flutter's pony heart


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 22, 2014)

anyway, *if* it is ending :

I'd rather drop all the bullshit currently going on and devote the remaining time to one of the following options:


1) hot steamy make out session, followed by a threesome between Aoi, Hilda and Agiel

2) Athrun


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 22, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> I meant Kenneth.
> 
> Flutter, be nice to the fella.
> 
> ...



HxH isn't done forever. It always comes back.



Fluttershy said:


> anyway, *if* it is ending :
> 
> I'd rather drop all the bullshit currently going on and devote the remaining time to one of the following options:
> 
> ...



There's no "if's" here girly. It is ending, that's all there is to it.
Wake up.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 22, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> HxH isn't done forever. It always comes back.
> 
> There's no "if's" here girly. It is ending, that's all there is to it.
> Wake up.


----------



## Rax (Jan 22, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> HxH isn't done forever. It always comes back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's over cause Togashi doesn't give a shit.



Fluttershy said:


> anyway, *if* it is ending :
> 
> I'd rather drop all the bullshit currently going on and devote the remaining time to one of the following options:
> 
> ...



I like option 1 

What about crazy EoS Feats with lotsa big explosions and feats?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 22, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> It's over cause Togashi doesn't give a shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If he didn't give a shit then he would end the manga. The fact that he still has it on a hiatus proves that he plans to continue it. The series has been going on and off hiatus for years now. It always comes back.
You are just an immature little kid who just likes saying things to get my goat and I hate your guts.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 22, 2014)

1 chapter a year is Togashis comfortable pace


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 22, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> 1 chapter a year is Togashis comfortable pace



His last run was 30 chapters in a row.
It's usually about 10-20.
So how about you shut the fuck up.


----------



## Rax (Jan 22, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> If he didn't give a shit then he would end the manga. The fact that he still has it on a hiatus proves that he plans to continue it. The series has been going on and off hiatus for years now. It always comes back.
> You are just an immature little kid who just likes saying things to get my goat and I hate your guts.



But with the manga still going he can make you guys keep hoping for chapters to come


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 22, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> But with the manga still going he can make you guys keep hoping for chapters to come



Shut up Fairy Tail fan.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 22, 2014)

RH, this guy is so easy that even you can rustle him


----------



## Rax (Jan 22, 2014)

I bet Imagine can rustle him


----------



## hell no (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow, so Beelze is going to end in a couple of months? Are there any confirmations yet? I find this kind of suck since it's been the only reason I read WSJump for the past 2 years.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 22, 2014)

hell no said:


> Wow, so Beelze is going to end in a couple of months? Are there any confirmations yet? I find this kind of suck since it's been the only reason I read WSJump for the past 2 years.



Couple of weeks. Not months.
And the confirmation is from Mangahelpers.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 22, 2014)

For those who cares about Beelzebub ranking in SJ.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Issue #09 Bottom 8*
Oneshot
Soul Catcher(S)
Iron Knight
Bleach
Kochikame
Hachi
Koi no Cupid
*Beelzebub*




Got it from other website. Not sure whether it was accurate or not..


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh well, it was a fun ride.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 22, 2014)

All good things must come to an end, unfortunately. At least in this life.

While i wasnt a rabid fan of the series, i did enjoy it. Definately one of the better recent(ish) manga's ive read. With the series doing so poorly (and being rushed into an end) that pretty much kills the idea of a future anime reboot as well


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 22, 2014)

236 Chinese scan 


*Spoiler*: __ 



summary

People getting stoned
Toujou was taken out
Aoi taken out, with an attempted confession? 
Hilda, Beel, and Alaindelon in for the save
The ending is near


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 22, 2014)

236 Chinese scan


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 22, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 




.......Chapter gave me hard Kunieda x Oga moments especially when he holds her like that on the last page.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 22, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Town busting enemies? Hopeless situation? Pissed MC? Its time to ship.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 22, 2014)

Off to write fanfiction of Furuichi's adventures when everyone else is left stoned.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 22, 2014)

Furuichi is still alive


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 22, 2014)

I want my Oga x Aoi ending damn it


----------



## Olivia (Jan 22, 2014)

Can someone post a link for conformation on the series ending? I don't doubt it, just need to see it.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Jan 22, 2014)

Fucking hell! At least it had a real run unlike Psyren. Fuck cancel Beelzebub and half of SJ but give me back Psyren for the love of god.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 22, 2014)

Olivia said:


> Can someone post a link for conformation on the series ending? I don't doubt it, just need to see it.



Confirmation?
None *yet.*

Implied (strongly), that is a different story.
ToC for Issue 9:


> Issue #09 TOC
> Naruto (Cover, Lead CP)
> One Piece
> Kuroko no Basket
> ...



Important pieces:
Beelzebub is last.
4 new series starting in Issue 11-14 meaning about 3 or 4 will end.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 22, 2014)

Bubblesymphony put up a trans summary on Tumblr for those interested.


----------



## Shrimp (Jan 22, 2014)

It will be a shame if it really ends in 3-4 chapters.


----------



## Rax (Jan 22, 2014)

Poor Beelzebub


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 23, 2014)

It's never been on top. Hell Medeka box was at it's lowest sales during the time the mangaka wanted to end it and he still had to go on.


----------



## hussamb (Jan 23, 2014)

hope the end would not be the same as the one we had in Reborn !


----------



## Rax (Jan 24, 2014)

Dammit, Darth. 

GG.


----------



## Darth (Jan 24, 2014)

If it makes you feel better, fluttershy linked the chapter two days before we did.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 24, 2014)

>Kunieda told Oga her feelings

Yep it's ending


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 24, 2014)

Zaru said:


> >Kunieda told Oga her feelings
> 
> Yep it's ending



This is oga we're talking about.

You really think he's smart enough to realize what she was saying, even given that she got 3/4 of it out? (really.. who, besides oga and the rest of his fighting/muscle-headed friends, wouldnt know the phrase "heads over heel in love")

She's gonna have to strip them both naked, push him down, and ride him while spelling it out in small, easily digestable words (between groans, moans, sighs and grunts of course)


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 24, 2014)

^ but the question that remains.. does she make him a sandwich?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 24, 2014)

Aoi, noooooooooooooooooo 

the feels 



well, it feels rushed of course, but still kind of epic


----------



## OS (Jan 24, 2014)

yfw there will be no confession after this 




This manga's pace is too fast


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jan 24, 2014)

Wolfarus said:


> This is oga we're talking about.
> 
> You really think he's smart enough to realize what she was saying, even given that she got 3/4 of it out? (really.. who, besides oga and the rest of his fighting/muscle-headed friends, wouldnt know the phrase "heads over heel in love")
> 
> She's gonna have to strip them both naked, push him down, and ride him while spelling it out in small, easily digestable words (between groans, moans, sighs and grunts of course)



I would disagree but after how stupid he acted in the Lucifer arc I'd say yes he's not going to get it.


----------



## Rax (Jan 24, 2014)

Don't worry Flutter. 


This means you get EOS Feats.


----------



## Iskandar (Jan 29, 2014)

237 chinese : 

Also, it seems this week Shonen jump confirms that Beelzebub is in its final battle.
Link removed


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 29, 2014)

Looks worthy of a grand finale, that's for sure.


----------



## Impact (Jan 29, 2014)

It doesn't deserve it such a shit ending


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 29, 2014)

Well, we finally get a demon who looks demonic? 

Beelzebub brought the ending on itself, if it had a little more story/plot it would have been a lot better.. Besides, it long lost its 'feeling' it had in the start.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 29, 2014)

Damn it it looks like not only did we miss out on multi-contract Furuichi, but this chapter looks like En was gonna contract Furuichi too. Damn it we'll never see him and Oga do some really badass shit.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 29, 2014)

I assume the one at the end is like "SUPER MILK TIME SATAN" or something?


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jan 30, 2014)

Way too little Furuichi for my taste. The author missed out on making him epic and hilarious even at the very end.

Should've sticked to more comedy arcs bro...Still I'll miss it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 30, 2014)

Oga saying "It just had to be this way" sounds like he is talking to the readers about the cancellation/ending


----------



## Rax (Jan 30, 2014)

Don't fret, Flutterbug 

Big explosions next week for sure


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 30, 2014)

For having to rush the series to an end, he's not doing as bad as other Jump mangas have done.
Despite the incredibly rushed tone I still enjoy each chapter.
It's going to be sad to see Beelzebub go though.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 30, 2014)

Man I?ll miss this. Still Oga and Beel being badass again.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 30, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> Man I?ll miss this. Still Oga and Beel being badass again.



Same... Hopefully he'll come out with a new series as soon as he can that is able to become even more successful.


----------



## Rax (Jan 30, 2014)

Beelzebub wouldn't be doing so bad if the dude actually made good fights for something he was turning into a battle manga


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 30, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> Beelzebub wouldn't be doing so bad if the dude actually made good fights for something he was turning into a battle manga



I don't see why you point out the obvious as if you're being clever.


----------



## Rax (Jan 30, 2014)

I don't know how no one ditched you at the Circus when you were a kid.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 30, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> I don't know how no one ditched you at the Circus when you were a kid.



Oh what an amazing comeback! Did you come up with it yourself?


----------



## Rax (Jan 30, 2014)

I paid a professional to do it


----------



## moocifer (Jan 31, 2014)

The last arc should've been a comedy arc leaving the future open ended, not the stereotypical final battle with ridiculous power scaling.  I'm a bit disappointed.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 31, 2014)

So....you wanted a Reborn ending?


----------



## Sferr (Jan 31, 2014)

So, it's ending, huh. Well, I guess, expected, given its low rankings. I'll miss it a lot. But the quality of the manga really did drop quite significantly and for me even probably since more than 100 chapters ago, when that super milk time mode appeared, lol. After that, the manga had become pretty bland for me (save for Furuichi chapters).


----------



## Impact (Jan 31, 2014)

Actually wasn't a bad chapter for rushing ending ahead.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 31, 2014)

Rather suprised that he hasnt taken the petrified gang hostage yet. 

Given the destructive power of both demons/contract holders involved, it should be incredibly easy to basicly mini-nuke the entire area (for either pair), thus reducing most of the cast into powder


----------



## OmniOmega (Jan 31, 2014)

moocifer said:


> *The last arc should've been a comedy arc leaving the future open ended, not the stereotypical final battle with ridiculous power scaling.*  I'm a bit disappointed.



No
Even gag manga's need good endings not that Reborn esque garbage


----------



## moocifer (Jan 31, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> So....you wanted a Reborn ending?



Didn't read Reborn so I don't know what that is.  Beelzebub was easily at its best with comedy arcs and should have finished with return to its roots.  Rushed/forced endings are never good, but a big final fight basically comes from nowhere.  Trying to tie things up that would need way more time to actually make sense looks shittier than if they were simply left unresolved.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Jan 31, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> So....you wanted a Reborn ending?





OmniOmega said:


> No
> Even gag manga's need good endings not that Reborn esque garbage



Was the ending of Reborn that bad? Is it as bad some other manga that got cancelled and hopefully he rushed everything so that this fight can be nice and long. 

Everyone hope we get a good ending.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 31, 2014)

yep, reborn?s ending was garbage


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 1, 2014)

Yeah, Reborn ending is kinda garbage because it resets everything...


----------



## hussamb (Feb 1, 2014)

reborn ending was in historical level of badness and not in a good way.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Feb 1, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> yep, reborn?s ending was garbage





Rokudaime said:


> Yeah, Reborn ending is kinda garbage because it resets everything...





hussamb said:


> reborn ending was in historical level of badness and not in a good way.



Was it as bad as Toriko?(is that the manga?)


----------



## hussamb (Feb 1, 2014)

Klad, Toriko is still going on manga, it did not end ....


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 1, 2014)

nono no, toriko is just an awesome piece of on going manliness


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 1, 2014)

All I want is a happy ending for Furuichi.

DoesnotcareaboutOga.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Feb 1, 2014)

hussamb said:


> Klad, Toriko is still going on manga, it did not end ....





luffy no haki said:


> nono no, toriko is just an awesome piece of on going manliness


There's another manga that had a horrible ending besides Reborn but I can't remember its name.


Golden Witch said:


> All I want is a happy ending for Furuichi.
> 
> DoesnotcareaboutOga.



He ends up with Nene.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 5, 2014)

Chinese scan


Summary


*Spoiler*: __ 




Some talking
Oga goes super sayian and stomps Satan 
Everybody is release from stone and are now cheerleaders 
Oga about to finish the battle with a Kamehameha Wave


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 5, 2014)

Nightwish said:


> Chinese scan
> 
> 
> Summary
> ...



And some idiots thought it wasn't going to be ending


----------



## Rax (Feb 5, 2014)

I thought he was gonna 1 chapter Fuji from your description


----------



## Muk (Feb 5, 2014)

awww 
more than 1 chapter for a villain?


----------



## stream (Feb 5, 2014)

Ok, so I wasn't the only to think about DBZ.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 5, 2014)

stream said:


> Ok, so I wasn't the only to think about DBZ.



It was obviously intentional.
Not to mention, with how much the series pokes fun at battle manga something like this was to be expected for the final battle.


----------



## Muk (Feb 6, 2014)

aww no kamehameha 

still exciting to see the final showdown


----------



## Zaru (Feb 6, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> It was obviously intentional.
> Not to mention, with how much the series pokes fun at battle manga something like this was to be expected for the final battle.



Ironically it became too much of a battle manga in the process of making fun of it


----------



## Sferr (Feb 6, 2014)

I don't mind that Bellzebub has turned into a battle manga, but all the battles in the last 100 and something chapters were basically Oga stomping shit out of everyone  I do mind that.


----------



## Rax (Feb 6, 2014)

Look like the last feat in the manga will be good one.


Let's see if he's telling the truth or bullshitting with that self hype.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 6, 2014)

If they were to actually destroy everything within miles, everyone would die. So no


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 6, 2014)

obviously his own Kamehameha will cancel out/overpower/contain that 10+ km radius volcanic eruption level blast


doesn't mean it's not that powerful


----------



## Rax (Feb 6, 2014)

Unless he proves it can actually do that of What he said it'll just be BS.   

I expect at least a town level feat regardless.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 6, 2014)

well, you're irrelevant anyway 


the narration was crystal clear


----------



## Rax (Feb 6, 2014)

It was the dude hyping himself up unless otherwise proven.   



Calc it up anyway just in case.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 6, 2014)

we will accept it just like we don't accept FT stuff


----------



## Rax (Feb 6, 2014)

Can't just accept BS statements if they aren't proven.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Feb 6, 2014)

"But I've done... I'm a SUPER SAIYAN!!!"



And Furuichi's reaction 

But the fight became too one-sided


----------



## Rax (Feb 6, 2014)

Of course.


Oga is gonna no diff the attack next week.


----------



## Muk (Feb 6, 2014)

Sferr said:


> I don't mind that Bellzebub has turned into a battle manga, but all the battles in the last 100 and something chapters were basically Oga stomping shit out of everyone  I do mind that.



it never was a battle manga to begin with 
and oga didn't need char development on the muscle side anyways


----------



## Rax (Feb 6, 2014)

^But the dude weak trying to turn it into a battle manga, which was fine.


Except there's not a single good fight in This manga at the point where it takes the turn from gags to battles, since every person their fight is no diff'd.


----------



## Muk (Feb 6, 2014)

it's a gag manga to begin with. it has elements of battle manga or pokes fun at it, but it never was a battle manga

why should the battles be drawn out and long? it doesn't do much for this manga


----------



## maupp (Feb 6, 2014)

As expected Oga was always going to stomp...and lol at the Super Sayan comment


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 6, 2014)

uh is the manga ending? this all feels really rushed lol


----------



## perman07 (Feb 6, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> Except there's not a single good fight in This manga at the point where it takes the turn from gags to battles, since every person their fight is no diff'd.


I would beg to differ, the battle against Tojou was pretty awesome.


----------



## hehey (Feb 6, 2014)

I loved how Toujou smiled as a statue and cracked...


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 6, 2014)

lol supersaiyan, i felt i was seeing a weird version of SSJ2 Gohan vs Cell 

And yeah, this has always been a gag manga with fights. The fights were regularly more joke like than actual some good shit but better fights were always the street like ones, Toujou vs Oga was awesome and it became clearer when Oga fought Takamiya, the good part of their fight was the very end where they went fist to fist without Beel or Lucifer.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 6, 2014)

Link removed
Hilda said she doesn't like Oga one bit 

Oga x Aoi ending ?


----------



## perman07 (Feb 6, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> Oga x Aoi ending ?


Oga has that standard shonen asexual vibe like Goku and Luffy, then again, Goku got married I suppose


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 6, 2014)

Oga going Super Saiyan.  


Somehow, I think whatever this move is going to be, the school going to get obliterated again.


----------



## Evolution (Feb 6, 2014)

So one more chapter left?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 6, 2014)

EVO said:


> So one more chapter left?



Maybe 2 more.
Everybody expected Koi no Cupid to end this week but it didn't (which means it ends next week, and then Hachi following it, then finally Beelzebub)


----------



## perman07 (Feb 6, 2014)

Has it been confirmed as finishing, or are people just speculating?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 6, 2014)

^I was in denial at first but it looks like its ending in like the next 3 chapters. 

In terms of 100 percent confirmation i myself have not seen it but others have said its been confirmed.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 6, 2014)

perman07 said:


> Has it been confirmed as finishing, or are people just speculating?



Cutie pie... The last two chapters themselves have outright stated "The final battle" on them.
Coupled along with the fact that 3-4 series are ending and Beelzeub's current place in the magazines popularity it's obvious that it's being cancelled.


----------



## Elriga (Feb 7, 2014)

Yea, it looks like this is it.

Too bad now I'll have to find another regular Thursday manga.

Maybe I should get on the 'ol Shingeki hype train...is it still in the station?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 7, 2014)

Elriga said:


> Yea, it looks like this is it.
> 
> Too bad now I'll have to find another regular Thursday manga.
> 
> Maybe I should get on the 'ol Shingeki hype train...is it still in the station?



SnK is incredibly overrated.

Check out my MAL for good currently running series.

Anything rated 7 or higher is worth reading.


----------



## Impact (Feb 7, 2014)

Still gotta admit funny ass chapter.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 7, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> SnK is incredibly overrated.
> 
> Check out my MAL for good currently running series.
> 
> Anything rated 7 or higher is worth reading.



After reading Urusei Yatsura why the fuck do you still give To Love Ru a 7?


----------



## Rax (Feb 7, 2014)

Where are Oga's Fly wins?

And shouldn't his hair be green?

Super saiyans are blonde


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 7, 2014)

> taking animu/manga advice from Rica/Nensense
> lol HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 7, 2014)

Powerful Lord said:


> After reading Urusei Yatsura why the fuck do you still give To Love Ru a 7?



Haven't had time to change it.
I'll do so now.



Fluttershy said:


> > taking animu/manga advice from Rica/Nensense
> > lol HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA



Cutey pie, I've read more manga than you ever will in your entire life and am a true patrician when it comes to cinema.
Yes, I am a bit of an elitist asshole, but if there's one thing the majority of the forum can agree on about me is that I do have taste.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 7, 2014)

Well, it depends, most of the times you let your ego or personal tastes get into the way of your judgement, so you're the last person to talk about objectivism, since you're clearly not objective with your views.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 7, 2014)

Powerful Lord said:


> Well, it depends, most of the times you let your ego or personal tastes get into the way of your judgement, so you're the last person to talk about objectivism, since you're clearly not objective with your views.



Despite that, if I say a series is good it's most usually good, same if I say a series is bad.
And the only series I let my emotions control how much I hate it is Naruto. Other than that I don't let biases sway my opinions.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Feb 7, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Maybe 2 more.
> Everybody expected Koi no Cupid to end this week but it didn't (which means it ends next week, and then Hachi following it, then finally Beelzebub)



So 3 more chapters left? As long as we get a good ending. The author is good at rushing things.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 7, 2014)

klad said:


> So 3 more chapters left? As long as we get a good ending. The author is good at rushing things.



2-3.
We don't know what Jump will end first at this point.
Koi no Cupid has been confirmed to be the first axe of this round, but nobody is quite sure whether Hachi or Beelzebub will be the one to follow the next issue.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 8, 2014)

Fucking psyren all over again. Those Japanese really don't know a good series when its smacked right in their face.


----------



## Veggie (Feb 8, 2014)

God Fucking Damn It, clearly this ending is feeling rushed as hell. I love this manga, such a fun read and is being cancelled 

Fucking Oga going Super Saiyan 

Ah shit I hope we get good enough closure. Fuuuuucckk!!!!


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

spaZ said:


> Fucking psyren all over again. Those Japanese really don't know a good series when its smacked right in their face.



Beelzebub has been running for years now, it's better it ends now before it eventually turns to shit..
Not to mention, it's a huge pet peeve of mine when people complain about Jump cancelling series.
The majority of series that Jump cancels deserve to be cancelled because they just aren't good or have already run their stay. Sure, there is the occasional good series that gets cancelled, but most are either bad series or just stayed past their relevancy and thus deserved cancellation.


----------



## hehey (Feb 8, 2014)

This will probably have a better ending than Psyren so theres that/.... probably an ending on a similar level of Mx0 (anyone remember that one?).....


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2014)

hehey said:


> This will probably have a better ending than Psyren so theres that/.... probably an ending on a similar level of Mx0 (anyone remember that one?).....



There are countless people on /a/ to this day who still cry about Mx0.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 9, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Yes, I am a bit of an elitist asshole, but if there's one thing the majority of the forum can agree on about me is that I do have taste.



.


----------



## Iskandar (Feb 12, 2014)

239 chinese scan :


----------



## Reyes (Feb 12, 2014)

It's ending next week.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 12, 2014)

Zidane said:


> It's ending next week.



Seriously? A well, looking at the raws

*Spoiler*: __ 




it seems like everything is getting wrapped up. Even daddy showed up to clean out the evil organization. I wonder how it'll end, especially in terms of pairings. 
The DBZ references were a bit too much though, its more like reading a ripoff then actually reading beelzebub


----------



## Rax (Feb 12, 2014)

Next chapter is last chapter?


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 12, 2014)

He actually got a 0 crest.

Well I guess he needed a powerup and it would have been too much to just cram in En cresting him in the last chapter.


----------



## Rax (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm wondering.

Satan said his move was able to level 10km of area in his fight with Beelzebub back in the demon world, But don't demons get a power boost in the demon world?

So wouldn't that statement of how strong his attack is not apply to the one he used against Oga since they were in the human world?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 12, 2014)

> Satan said his move was able to level 10km of area in his fight with Beelzebub back in the demon world


rereadthechapter.jpg


the 10km radius was meant for the current area in the city


----------



## Rax (Feb 12, 2014)

LawlFlutter 


The moves clashing didn't do shit.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm fairly sure he and all the other sins got weaker for some reason.


----------



## Rax (Feb 12, 2014)

Seriously, shouldn't two blasts strong enough to level a city should've done at least some damage to the surrounding area worth shit?a

And how was is the enemies from the others schools have such a big gap in strengths?


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 12, 2014)

> And how was is the enemies from the others schools have such a big gap in strengths?



Wut? I assume you mean how come the Beasts were so strong compared to the top dogs of Ishiyama (sans Toujo). Well most of them had demons and some people are just really strong like Oga and his sister. We didn't really see the others fight and Riko was an ex-Red tails.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 12, 2014)

I felt that the manga was going to end soon.

This fight was short, but it was epic . It'll end on a good note, for me at least.


----------



## Rax (Feb 12, 2014)

Satan's attack didn't even get a name 

And so Oga had to absorb all their energies and not just his own power


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 12, 2014)

chapter felt good


and Demon Lords lower face and hair reminded me of bishie Himewaka


----------



## Rax (Feb 12, 2014)

Watch him look like Oga.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 12, 2014)

and if it's ending next chapter - shouldn't they have officially announced it by now ?


----------



## Rax (Feb 12, 2014)

It said there would be a thank you page.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 12, 2014)

^ are you stupid or something ?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 12, 2014)

Fuck I'm going to miss this series...
It's easily my favorite currently running series in Jump (not including a certain favorite of mine that's on hiatus).


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 12, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> ^ are you stupid or something ?



I'd usually always agree with somebody questioning RH's intelligence, but the irony is pretty massive right here.
Jump doesn't usually ever officially say "the final chapter" for series like this. They'll usually say something like what the last page of this chapter did.
Also, it's obviously going to end next week to make room for the new series since both Hachi and Koi no Cupid ended in the same issue this week.

So how about I ask you the same question you asked Red Hero cutie pie? :3


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hmmm, hopefully two more chapters but I think next chapter is it since Thank you page. It's been a good run guys.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 12, 2014)

Man I?m starting to get sad, deep in my heart I hope we?re getting trolled but oh well...


Anyway, lol poop brothers

And Furuichi is number 0.

Also wonder if we will get something pairing related in the end.

And why the heck is Good Night hugging Oga?lol


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 13, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> Man I?m starting to get sad, deep in my heart I hope we?re getting trolled but oh well...
> 
> 
> Anyway, lol poop brothers
> ...



Furuichi being a zero is a nice joke indeed 

I wonder if we get pairing in the end though. Unless Oga in the next chapter isn't as stupid as he has been for the last 239 chapters 

Perhaps Kunieda can convince him if she said she was Kunie Aoi?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 13, 2014)

Beels Mom leaves the Demon Lord for Oga


----------



## Veggie (Feb 13, 2014)

Man I'm getting really sad at the thought of Beezlebub ending, being reading it for like 3 years now and is been a great and fun read to me. I hope we get Oga x Hilda for the end and some closure for other characters.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Feb 13, 2014)

Here I thought Spirit bomb like techniques took dozens of chapters to finish.
I am really going to miss this manga. AoixOga 4 ever!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 13, 2014)

if Aoi doesn't get Oga then as consolation she at least has to get her own harem of boy toys consisting of Aiba, the swordsman guy of the 6 Horsemen and that recent demon owning guy who liked her 

.. and Agiel of course (and Ringo)






P.S. I would say Nene too, but Furuichi / Nene is OTP


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 13, 2014)

man, I will miss these characters


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 13, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> man, I will miss these characters



Yeah, me too.. 

Especially considering the potential the series had. Many things left to explore where kinda rushed of in this arc, like the entire demon world thing, or the story behind Aoi's parents. Not to mention Oga's background, why is he so unreasonably strong? Not a fluke, as his sister is a monster as well..
Not to mention that I was looking forward to seeing Himekawa's fianc?e coming to Ishiyama.. And what was the deal with Furuichi being such a good host for demons??

So many options..


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 13, 2014)

No more Hilda!!


----------



## Veggie (Feb 13, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> No more Hilda!!



I feel you there, she was my favorite...


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 13, 2014)

But which one was better? The normal, bitchy, Hilda or sweet memoryloss Hilda? I can never decide..


----------



## Veggie (Feb 13, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> But which one was better? The normal, bitchy, Hilda or sweet memoryloss Hilda? I can never decide..



I honestly can't decide neither, I cop out and pick both. I want to see Memoryloss Hilda again before the manga ends, and Oga X Hilda


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 13, 2014)

Based Futaba...


----------



## Stannis (Feb 13, 2014)

poop brothers 

man i'm gonna miss his shenanigans


----------



## Velocity (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm really not sure Beelzebub is about to end. 

Wouldn't it be weird for them to celebrate five years in syndication at the same time they're celebrating the manga's end? Nobody has actually said Beelzebub is over, either...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 18, 2014)

^ don't give us futile hope


----------



## Darth (Feb 18, 2014)

Velocity said:


> I'm really not sure Beelzebub is about to end.
> 
> Wouldn't it be weird for them to celebrate five years in syndication at the same time they're celebrating the manga's end? Nobody has actually said Beelzebub is over, either...



Was thinking this earlier myself but I'm not going to get my hopes up.


----------



## Iskandar (Feb 19, 2014)

Ending in this issue confirmed.
A spin-off will begin on Jump Next in May.
Volume #26 release in April and #27 in June.

Source


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 19, 2014)

spinoff ???


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 19, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> spinoff ???



"The Toujou of tennis?"


----------



## Muk (Feb 19, 2014)

general


----------



## Iskandar (Feb 19, 2014)

Chapter 240 takes place 2 years after the events of #239.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 19, 2014)

Bobop said:


> Chapter 240 takes place 2 years after the events of #239.



Then Beel's no longer a baby?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 19, 2014)

inb4 beel can still only say "da" or "babu" or random baby talk.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 19, 2014)

Bobop said:


> Chapter 240 takes place 2 years after the events of #239.


who did he marry 





also, for some reason MAL is now showing me that the series has 243 chapters total


----------



## Iskandar (Feb 19, 2014)

Summary from Teeba@MH

*Spoiler*: __ 




Not sure what to make of it, but it looks like the epilogue takes place the day of Furuichi & Oga's graduation ceremony. Furuichi's grown to be a formidable leader considering his multi-contract with Behemoth's army. Chiaki is the 5th leader of the Red Tails. Toujo, Kunieda, Himekawa, and Kanzaki all graduated years ago and they show what they're doing. Kunieda got a hair cut (!!!!) Kouta and Futaba are going to start school soon. Right before graduation starts Oga comes back from hell having defeated the Gorgonzola monster with a more grown-up Beel (and Hilda and Alandelon). I'm not sure if Oga's meant to be gone for all this time or if its only be just for this trip. Plot twist: Oga comes back with Baby Beel's new sister. Furuichi does his usual "what the fuck" face and the chapter ends.

Good: no pairings confirmed other than Iris/Demon Lord. Who were canon anyway. Welcome, Baby Beel's sister!

Awkward: Not sure how I feel if Oga's been gone for all of 2 years. Like, really?

Bad: Oga grew a mullet. This is really awful. Also some guest appearances by Takamiya and Fuji....we didn't really need those.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 19, 2014)

Bobop said:


> Ending in this issue confirmed.
> A spin-off will begin on Jump Next in May.
> Volume #26 release in April and #27 in June.
> 
> Source



Spin-Off huh?


----------



## Rax (Feb 19, 2014)

I wonder what this chapter will be like reading


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 19, 2014)

**


----------



## Alicia (Feb 19, 2014)

Beelzebub has a devil put aside for me, for me, for me!


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 19, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Pretty good last chapter, but....._ 



Beel hasn't grown at all?


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 19, 2014)

He's a demon. What's surprising is that Lamia aged a bit.


----------



## hehey (Feb 19, 2014)

A Spin-Off?, interesting wonder if it involves Beelz new sister.


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2014)

By spinoff they mean sequel right?


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 19, 2014)

Devil's are like elves.  And demons are not devils ?


----------



## Olivia (Feb 19, 2014)

So no KanzakixHanazawa ending?


----------



## Rax (Feb 19, 2014)

Beel didn't grow at all?


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 19, 2014)

By the way....Natsume reveal?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Feb 19, 2014)

^sadly did not happen it seems. I was expecting him to be a big-bad or some sort of rival too


----------



## Rax (Feb 19, 2014)

Beel not aging at all doesn't seem to make sense.


----------



## hehey (Feb 19, 2014)

Natsume will be revealed in the spinoff...


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 19, 2014)

Furuichi can finally tap dat ass without being called a pedo.


----------



## hehey (Feb 19, 2014)

lol at the *Suppression of Kansai* and the *Destruction of Hokkaido*.....

....Valedictorian Furuichi....


----------



## Mashado (Feb 19, 2014)

So in some weeks we're going to get Beelzebub Z??


----------



## Deleted member 237067 (Feb 19, 2014)

Well chapter is out:

Link removed

Damn that was funny chapter and weird ... but it was classic beelzebub


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2014)

22 pages for a last chapter?

come on....

that was really unsatisfying. I'm fairly disappointed. At best in the spinoff we'll get cameos of Beelzebub's characters but no longer main storylines for them. 

bah, this ended too soon. I'm sad.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 19, 2014)

what in the hell happened to Aois beautiful long hair ?    oh well, glasses though 



not a bad chapter I guess, especially if the spin-off will be more like a sequel


the nostalgia feels hit me though


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Feb 19, 2014)

I laughed quite a bit in this chapter... But there's one big problem... It ended waaaaaaaaay too soon. 

A lot was left behind.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 19, 2014)

did not expect this kind of Kouta


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> Beel not aging at all doesn't seem to make sense.



who said demons age like humans?


----------



## Rax (Feb 19, 2014)

He got his baby teeth 6 months after the start of the series at like a year and a half old.


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> He got his baby teeth 6 months after the start of the series at like a year and a half old.



I dunno Lamia seemed to have aged as well. 

I'm not really sure why Beel didn't grow up. Could be a royal bloodline thing, could be a comedic stunt. 

We'll never know.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 19, 2014)

>Aoi cuts her hair

Fucking dropp- Oh wait.


----------



## Rax (Feb 19, 2014)

So it ended on acting like there was more to come?


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 19, 2014)

well they never showed the demons lords face right? im glad theres a spin off to help tie these things up


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 19, 2014)

Zaru said:


> >Aoi cuts her hair
> 
> Fucking dropp- Oh wait.


Im more annoyed that we didnt see Aoi bang Oga,rather her short hair....


----------



## Reyes (Feb 19, 2014)

Lel LH


----------



## Smoke (Feb 19, 2014)

Another shounen mc with 0.00 sex drive. 



Shitty ending. I do hope there's more stuff that gets shown in the spin off, but I'm not putting my hopes on it.



Also, did anyone else think of this as well?


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 19, 2014)

Regularly a spin-off series is not a sequel but a side story, i wouldn?t mind if the spin off is centered in furuichi or randomly among the rest of characters.

Guess it was a nice ending, also sin?t Oga now the same as Hilda though? The one in charge of raising the kings kids?


----------



## Sanji (Feb 19, 2014)

I bit disappointing, but I love the characters so much it's hard to be mad about it.

Also laughed a lot at the "did we even have a principal?!?"


----------



## OS (Feb 19, 2014)

If the series had good pacing or just focused on school life  and gags it would be top tier. Things could have been done differently.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 19, 2014)

"Ai, Furuchin."

Daww :33


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 20, 2014)

What a Shitty ending. Should have more Lamia and General Furuchi moments.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2014)

Wait,  how did Aoi and Nene graduate before everyone else?


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 20, 2014)

In the first ?pages, it was himekawa,kanzaki,toujou, natsume, etc from third year.

Aoi and Nene were second years through the whole series, dude. Two years passed, means they graduated one year ago.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Feb 20, 2014)

It was a good run, so a new spin off eh guys? I wonder who will be the MC of this one?


----------



## Wolfarus (Feb 20, 2014)

Sigh.

Have some negative feels about the series ending. There was way to much development left out. But the last chapter had it's bright sides. Prob my fav was toujo crashing into the wall then just coming out of the crumpled cab like "sup?" 

Not to mention the last-second changes made. Like beel's new sister.. lamia growing into a teenager(?), adel' loosing his teleportation ability.. their new pet dragon, ect ect.


----------



## Babby (Feb 20, 2014)

The ending is honestly disappointing.

There are many, many, many plot holes here and so much more character development to be added here.

But my main reason is how this ending seems like a beginning rather than an ending.


----------



## Iskandar (Feb 20, 2014)

The series was axed. It's completely normal that there are some unanswered questions and left developements, etc …
I like it that it ends on what's is good for : the comedy.

I will look forward to the author's next work.


----------



## Muk (Feb 20, 2014)

i had my laughs 
can't wait for the spin off 

and baby beel calling furuchi "furuchin"


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 20, 2014)

Woah. Woah. 
I knew the series was ending soon but I didn't think it'd be ending... right now.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 20, 2014)

It's sad that since their willing to give it a spin-off, that means jumps has faith it'll sell but not enough faith that it will sell better than 3 new series coming out. That's terrible since I've heard from most people who read the one-shots that at least one of them seems like it's gonna be a one volume wonder.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 20, 2014)

Sad that it ended. Wish I could've seen more. I guess there's the spin-off , half expecting it to be grown up version of Beel 

Overall, it was a fun read.


----------



## Veggie (Feb 20, 2014)

Noooooooo Beezlebub 

No more Hilda 

Well damn is truly over now. I enjoyed this manga for all it's worth. I can't wait for the spin off. At least Oga finally went Super Saiyan 


Oh and no Oga x Hilda endgame, I'm dissatisfied


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 20, 2014)

Sad it got axed. There was still much that could be done with it. Hope the spin-off delivers. 

I loved every chapter of this manga. Thanks for the five years.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 20, 2014)

I remember when this series started but i only started reading it around the time chapter 50 or so came out, so more or less 4 years, it's always strange seeing something you have been reading for quite some time ending, it was a good run, like most people i too think this manga was better when focused on comedy, no idea why the author put so much focus on battles in the last few arcs, let's hope this spin-of is similar to To love-Ru Darkness and it's actually a sequel.


----------



## Ababu (Feb 20, 2014)

No Beelzebub ...... but hey... spinoff incoming...... well let's c... who is the main character here... could be anyone of the wide array of characters we have over here


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 20, 2014)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I remember when this series started but i only started reading it around the time chapter 50 or so came out, so more or less 4 years, it's always strange seeing something you have been reading for quite some time ending, it was a good run, like most people i too think this manga was better when focused on comedy, no idea why the author put so much focus on battles in the last few arcs,* let's hope this spin-of is similar to To love-Ru Darkness and it's actually a sequel.*



That's why we got Akahoshi resembling Oga so much?


----------



## Stannis (Feb 20, 2014)

well it was a fun ride. why me sad.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 20, 2014)

Really looking forward to the Spin-Off though.

And General Furuichi confirmed.
"The one who get's a different Demon each time he fights"


----------



## Patrick (Feb 20, 2014)

Weird to see this end. One of my most anticipated manga every week. I'm quite curious how the spin-off will turn out.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 20, 2014)

Been reading beel since day 1.
And gotta say that the past few chapters and the ending were so underwhelming.
I mean, my reaction about the last chapter is, "that's it?".


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 20, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Been reading beel since day 1.
> And gotta say that the past few chapters and the ending were so underwhelming.
> I mean, my reaction about the last chapter is, "that's it?".


might have something to do with being cancelled and having to wrap up asap in a few chapters


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 20, 2014)

Well I liked how it ended compared to some other series...*cough*EdenNoOri*.


Just something I have trouble digesting is Chiaki mimicking Kunieda.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 20, 2014)

the heads of the Red Tails always seems to look up to the previous "Queens" *a LOT*


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 20, 2014)

although I don't think Kunieda was actually ever that rude/threatening/insulting to Furuichi just for being his Furuichi self, she was actually much nicer to him then the other girls


so that part must be just Chiaki


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 20, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> although I don't think Kunieda was actually ever that rude/threatening/insulting to Furuichi just for being his Furuichi self, she was actually much nicer to him then the other girls
> 
> 
> so that part must be just Chiaki



Chiaki's always been like that to general.



Also, here i thought that maybe furuichi has been fully "redeemed".
Lel


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 20, 2014)

Furuichi spin off focused entirely on comedy and slight action let's a go!

Honestly expecting it not to be that but a guy can hope eh. The ending was good but it just made me wish the story continued from the time skip perspective, rather than full closure which makes considering the spin off.


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 20, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Been reading beel since day 1.
> And gotta say that the past few chapters and the ending were so underwhelming.
> I mean, my reaction about the last chapter is, "that's it?".



My reaction as well. It was to be expected that Beel wouldn't change but still, would be nice to see him grow at least a little bit.



Fluttershy said:


> might have something to do with being cancelled and having to wrap up asap in a few chapters



Figured as much but can you provide me with a link to a post or something that says this?


----------



## Enryu (Feb 20, 2014)

I didn't know the series would end so suddenly 

I enjoyed this series very much and every chapter had something to make me laugh, like that ending "Ai, Furuchin"  

Ahh, so sad. Looking forward to that spinoff, hopefully there's a lot of Furuchin involved


----------



## TaskMaster (Feb 20, 2014)

Didn't read the previous chapter so I was kinda pissed that we didn't see the result of Oga's and Satan's attack going against each other...Then I read it

I do feel like it was underwhelming these past few chaps and it did feel rushed but if you cancelled, gotta do what ya gotta do

I'll definitely keep it in my mind and not try to forget about it like other manga I finished (Looking at you Air Gear and Hitman Reborn)


----------



## Shiroyasha (Feb 21, 2014)

It was a great ride. RIP.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Feb 21, 2014)

It really sucks that the author was forced to rush the ending, but he did a pretty good job of it IMO. Better than most manga put in that situation could pull off, still I'll miss this series.


----------



## Impact (Feb 21, 2014)

Still kinda think the ending could have been a bit better.


----------



## Enryu (Feb 21, 2014)

I wanted to see more Saotome


----------



## Canuckgirl (Feb 21, 2014)

RIP one of my fave mangas.  Hope the spin-off will actually close some of the loose ends in the original


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 21, 2014)

Inb4 the Spin-Off will be called "Leviathan" or "Belphegor".


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 21, 2014)

wait !!!!!!!

did they say how Beels sister wascalled ?


----------



## Muk (Feb 21, 2014)

i believe so its on one of the last pages

....

wait is that a pedo bear on her backshirt?


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 21, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> wait !!!!!!!
> 
> did they say how Beels sister wascalled ?



yep, they said she was called Nico


----------



## Breadman (Feb 22, 2014)

Can't believe that Beelzebub is over. 

Oh well, time for it's spin-off!

Hope the spin off features a teenage Beelzebub who's living in the real world and is trying to adjust to human life. Could feature the different kids of all the older characters, could tie up some shippings *cough*KanzakixPaako*cough* and even better when Beel and all the other kids need to learn how to fight, they can call upon their wise old mentor..... Furuichi!


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Feb 22, 2014)

Just wondering, am I the only one who hopes the spin-off focuses on Kouta?


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 22, 2014)

Most likely the spin off will be about furuichi or Beel?s sis.


----------



## Lord Hirako (Feb 22, 2014)

Will the spin off be monthly?


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 23, 2014)

Lord Hirako said:


> Will the spin off be monthly?



Jump Next is Bimonthly.


----------



## Muk (Feb 26, 2014)

fk .... no more chapters from now on  noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## 8 (Feb 26, 2014)

Nightwish said:


> Jump Next is Bimonthly.


thats one chapter every two months? 6 in a whole year.. meh.



Muk said:


> fk .... no more chapters from now on  noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


where are mah spoilers?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 26, 2014)

it feels so weird without Beelze


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeah, I forgot it had ended, so I saw the activity here thinking "ah spoiler!". Kinda ruined my mood


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 26, 2014)

8 said:


> thats one chapter every two months? 6 in a whole year.. meh.



Twice a month actually, that's what bimonthly usually means in the manga world, that means we will get a chapter every two weeks or so.


----------



## Stannis (Feb 26, 2014)

Muk said:


> fk .... no more chapters from now on  noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



Ikr?


----------



## 8 (Feb 26, 2014)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Twice a month actually, that's what bimonthly usually means in the manga world, that means we will get a chapter every two weeks or so.


i thought that was called bi-weekly. but anyways, thats good to hear.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 26, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> Most likely the spin off will be about furuichi or Beel?s sis.



It would end up not being a spinoff after a few chapters.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 26, 2014)

8 said:


> i thought that was called bi-weekly. but anyways, thats good to hear.



No, you're right, I remember some manga that are release every two weeks calling themselves bimonthly and the term can really mean both things so I assumed it was the same here, but I made some research and Jump Next is only released every two months, sorry about that.


----------



## 8 (Feb 26, 2014)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> No, you're right, I remember some manga that are release every two weeks calling themselves bimonthly and the term can really mean both things so I assumed it was the same here, but I made some research and Jump Next is only released every two months, sorry about that.


eh fuck. every two months after all. i hope this author starts something else on jump soon.


----------



## Wrath (Feb 26, 2014)

Strictly speaking bi-weekly means every two weeks and bi-monthly means every two months but they're in the running for the "most misused terms" crown.


----------



## 8 (Feb 26, 2014)

Wrath said:


> Strictly speaking bi-weekly means every two weeks and bi-monthly means every two months but they're in the running for the "most misused terms" crown.


that crown easily goes to "double issue".


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 26, 2014)

8 said:


> that crown easily goes to "double issue".



I remember when I first heard that and though that's not too bad then heard what it actually meant and was like well fuck.

More mangaka should take notes from Harold Sakuishi (Rin, Beck), that's wright 60 page chapters released in a monthly magazine


----------



## Muk (Feb 26, 2014)

or be like fairy tail's mangaka and put out double and triple chapters a week if he's got the time for it. oh the glorious double and triple length chapters


----------



## Wrath (Feb 26, 2014)

8 said:


> that crown easily goes to "double issue".


No, that's misunderstood, not misused.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 26, 2014)

Wrath said:


> No, that's misunderstood, not misused.



Eh that's still misused I doubt anyone outside of Shounen Jump would use the term double issue to refer 1 amount of some counting for 2 slots than two slots counting for one.

The confusion exists for a reason because the term is rarely used that way and I'm not even sure why it was translated that way. It's like saying you a double shipment for a week when it's really 1 shipment for two weeks.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 5, 2014)

So it's ended. *7/10*, I guess.

I hope that the author's next manga will be more akin to Gintama/Sket Dance, meaning less action and more comedy/slice of life. I don't remember even the single fight from the series (not counting 1 panel/page finishing moves) now and the last few chapters I almost scrolled down than actually read them.


----------



## Elriga (Mar 5, 2014)

~sigh 

I'm going to miss this manga. It was my favorite after Bleach/Naruto Wednesday manga.  Got a little stupid near the end, but was good for the laughs. Pity we never got to see a grown up Beel. Suppose I can start on Magi....


----------



## Muk (Mar 6, 2014)

no more comedy on thursday


----------



## Eisenheim (Mar 6, 2014)

Ah, it ended. Not a fan of the series and the last few arcs felt flat to me. Maybe because of the "serious" fighting which I think was the series weakness. I've only enjoyed it up to the arc about Prince En arc. The rest can be pretty hit or miss by then. Nevertheless, I manage to get a few laughs from it.


----------



## T-Bag (Apr 29, 2014)

worst manga ive read


----------



## Reyes (May 4, 2014)

chinese scan


----------



## Muk (May 4, 2014)

Reyes said:


> chinese scan



Hell Yeah!!!


----------



## luffy no haki (May 4, 2014)

Oh mygod, I didn?t know  asingle thing said there and was already loling so hard


----------



## Muk (May 7, 2014)

Chapter 99 and 100 was released.


side story translated


----------



## TeenRyu (May 7, 2014)

My god. so hilarious


----------



## Muk (May 7, 2014)

buff furuichi was the best


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 7, 2014)

Random granny was the best 

This chapter was truly beelzebub quality. Too bad it's only one chapter


----------



## The_Evil (May 8, 2014)

It seems Tamura went back to the roots - Beelzebub as a absurd comedy.

I like it.


----------



## hehey (May 8, 2014)

Great chapter, still in top form


----------



## luffy no haki (May 9, 2014)

Lol comedy keeps at top notch here. 

Dat adult Kouta vs Oga and Beel


----------



## Detective (May 9, 2014)

Beel imagining his older self...

_"... You damn fool!"_

Only thing missing was a sunset and waves crashing in the background.


----------



## Badalight (May 9, 2014)

Will there be more side stories?


----------



## Impact (May 9, 2014)

That side Story was top notch my sides were hurting


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 9, 2014)

Chapter was great, Beelzebub at its best.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 10, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Will there be more side stories?



Dunno, but as far as I have understood, it will be a spinoff series of the manga so I assume yeah.


----------



## Iskandar (May 10, 2014)

Well, next chapter in July since Jump next is bimonthly.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 13, 2014)

Here's the official website of the novel.

So this spin-off will only last one volume.


----------



## Muk (Jun 13, 2014)

as in one full volume of chapters or just one chapter and then it is over?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 13, 2014)

Just read the chapter one of the side story.

Well, it was really nice.
 Imho the peak of this series was reached during the epic volleyball arc against the MK5+1 team, but this side story came close to it.
There was the Beelze's best type of comedy with that Gintama lite weirdness.

And also i personally felt a strong_ Reborn!_ impression.
 Little Oga fighting against Kouta reminded me a lot of the Arcobaleno's cuteness.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 23, 2014)

Link removed


Guessing translation will be soon.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 23, 2014)

Finally, by what i see seems that the group has a mystery in their hands. Waiting for translation---


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 23, 2014)

i love the front page


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 23, 2014)

Were legs in Beelzebub always this freakishly long?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 24, 2014)

The_Evil said:


> Were legs in Beelzebub always this freakishly long?



 Those were some freakish legs. Very freakish. Giraffe-style 

Wonder what it was all about though. Seems a bit like the 'lost'-series. Fanservice also seems to get out of control


----------



## Ender (Jul 24, 2014)

Beelzebub x Cage of Eden?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 24, 2014)

You HAD to say it!!!
I was trying not to think about it, but you had to say it!



On a different topic:
I missed Alaindelon's antics!


----------



## Esket (Jul 24, 2014)

That fanservice  and mah boi furuchi finnaly back, he must be in heaven here.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 28, 2014)

Pretty interesting French interview with Tamura. 


A few pretty interesting things from it;

-His mother was an avid manga reader and he used to read a lot of the manga she would buy as a kid
-He started working to become a mangaka himself when he saw a friend in Elementary school doing it and thought that he could do that as well.
-Dragon Ball , Saint Seiya and Captain Tsubasa are his most influential series
-For a while he was studying animation to become an animator but then went back to manga 
-His first professionally published manga was a 4koma Dragon Quest manga for a contest in Monthly Shonen Gangan
-His weekly schedule starts with meeting with his editor Mr. Monji, where they discuss the content of the weekly chapter. The next 3 days he focuses on planning out the chapter, and then on the fourth day onward him and his assistants actually make the chapter. 4 assistants on backgrounds, another on graphical effects, and one more working on the frames, then they have an interview with his editor where they give him the chapter.
-Despite the main characters in Beelzebub all being delinquent characters, Tamura himself is the type of guy to walk away across the street if he sees delinquents.
-He came up with the idea because he thought that since there were so many popular deliquent manga, it could be original and funny to have one where the delinquent has a baby.
-After the Beelzebub spin-off ends (I read somewhere else that it's only going to be one volume long) he will start his next new project (YAY). He then might go back to the Beelzebub universe.
-He is very good friends with Tosh (Shun Saeki) the artist of Shokugeki no Soma (and several hentai manga).
-His favorite Jump series is Hunter x Hunter


----------



## Muk (Jul 31, 2014)

volume 5 extras were also posted on Batoto. 

side story chapter is out


----------



## Zaru (Jul 31, 2014)

These extra chapters are a fucking riot. How many of them will there be?


----------



## Muk (Jul 31, 2014)

no idea, but i hope many


----------



## Impact (Jul 31, 2014)

Muk said:


> volume 5 extras were also posted on Batoto.
> 
> side story chapter is out



Man reading the side stories makes realize how much I miss the manga


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 31, 2014)

Furuichi gets Bikini Hilda.
Hilda allows him to take photos.
Alaindelon trolls him.


I think I heard some glass shatter at that scene.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 31, 2014)

Zaru said:


> These extra chapters are a fucking riot. How many of them will there be?



1 volumes worth apparently.
Won't take very long to fill either though since Jump NEXT is a monthly magazine till the end of the year before it goes to every other month.


----------



## Impact (Jul 31, 2014)

This seriously needs to be weekly


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 31, 2014)

♦Sir Crocodile♦ said:


> This seriously needs to be weekly



Well, hopefully Tamura's next work will be another weekly serialization.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 31, 2014)

^hope so too, this dude needs to keep throwing his comedy at us.


Also nice chapter, FS, hilarious shit, Toujou is a damn awesome cook() adn Oga signed a contract for $15 an hour


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 31, 2014)

This was as hilarious as ever. Good to know Tamura didn't lost his touch.

Gang all complete again, and jokes are flying left and right.

Hilda in bikini... I'll be in my bunk.


"He's paying me 15$ per hour." Oh Oga, never change.


It looks like this time we actually get some longer plot-line, excellent.

I so wish this was weekly again.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 18, 2014)

Link removed


----------



## Muk (Aug 18, 2014)

lmao
so many parodies to other manga


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Aug 18, 2014)

What the hell did i just read? 

And what's up with those legs? Did everyone get 2 meter long legs all of a sudden?


----------



## Muk (Aug 18, 2014)

dem growing legs man


----------



## Esket (Aug 18, 2014)

Hilda titty fish


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 18, 2014)

Is it just me not having read Beelzebub some time or did Hilda become far more open towards the Group than she was before?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 18, 2014)

i can't read moon runes


----------



## Esket (Aug 18, 2014)

It's not just you. She seems overall a little less bitchy.


----------



## Impact (Aug 18, 2014)

I can't read it


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 19, 2014)

yeah, she seems to be more open towards them.

Also lol at fish in her boobs.

Those legs remind me of XXX Holic


----------



## Darth (Aug 20, 2014)

proceeds to recruit him as Vice-Director

Chapter 3 got translated by Red Hawk. 

It was great


----------



## Impact (Aug 20, 2014)

Beelzubub is forever based.


----------



## Esket (Aug 20, 2014)

Furuichi...willing to sacrifice himself to do what must be done. He's the true hero of this manga.


----------



## Muk (Aug 20, 2014)

hilda 1ups furuchi


----------



## The_Evil (Aug 20, 2014)

Hilda boobs reign supreme once again.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 21, 2014)

Boobs

hilarious, beel snapping


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 28, 2014)

these 3 chapters were so great

BEEL WHY DID YOU HAVE TO END ??!!


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 12, 2014)

Ahh you guys ready for The Generals return. As a Furuichi fan the spoilers for the next chapter look amazing.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 12, 2014)

Spoilers? Next chapter? Wut?


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 12, 2014)

Beelzebub is still going as a bi-monthly manga, basically side story and extra character information.


----------



## Zeus. (Oct 12, 2014)

Beel come back


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 12, 2014)

Some pics and info for those that don't know what I'm talking about


*Spoiler*: __ 







Basically the chapters about that powerful demon they meet in the Demon world that never becomes relevant again. During the course It explains why Furuichi is able to use the tissues to the degree that he can, alswell as bit more information about the Demon world.




Basically some stuff and explanation interesting enough to be included in the main series but wasn't, probably due to it's quick end.


----------



## OS (Oct 12, 2014)

>bi monthly

disgusting. 6 chapters a year is almost as bad as berserk


----------



## Badalight (Oct 12, 2014)

OS said:


> >bi monthly
> 
> disgusting. 6 chapters a year is almost as bad as berserk



Yeah, but it's a series that got canceled and was ended. The fact that we get anything at all is good.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 12, 2014)

Spirit King said:


> Beelzebub is still going as a bi-monthly manga, basically side story and extra character information.



This side-story is only going to be one volume long though. Beelzebub isn't quite fully back and likely never will be.


----------



## Rax (Oct 12, 2014)

The dude shoulda either stuck to a complete comedy series or actually had fights worth shit seeing as he wanted it to become a battle manga.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 18, 2014)

spin off ch4


----------



## Esket (Oct 18, 2014)

Happy to see a Fuirichi centered chapter. And it looks like Lamia's developing a crush.


----------



## Zeus. (Oct 18, 2014)

I need to catch up on the spin-off chapters, only read the first one


----------



## Iskandar (Nov 2, 2014)

Spin off 4 scan

Why did they have to cancel this. 
"In fact, only the hardcore readers remember who he is." 

Of course, only the hardcore readers can. That was so long ago. I completely forgot about this plot point.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 2, 2014)

A kindred spirit 

And here I thought we'd never meet his real self.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 2, 2014)

Furuichi found his place.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 2, 2014)

Dr. Forcas Fourth Walling!


----------



## Esket (Nov 2, 2014)

Furuichi and Forcas are soul brothers.

I'm a little disappointed that all it was is him possessed.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 2, 2014)

Lamia


----------



## Muk (Nov 2, 2014)

Furuichi really a general


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 2, 2014)

lol comparing  between lamia and her mom,


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 2, 2014)

"I'll be like Hilda before you know it." - That's right Lamia, aim for the stars! 


"Only hardcore readers will remember this plot point." - Higher force speaking.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2014)

Esket said:


> Happy to see a Fuirichi centered chapter. And it looks like Lamia's developing a crush.



Developing?  Lamia has had the hots for Furichi for awhile now.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 2, 2014)

C_Akutabi said:


> A kindred spirit
> 
> And here I thought we'd never meet his real self.



I would follow that man.


But I would follow the General even more.




Lamia is growing fast.


----------



## Rax (Nov 2, 2014)

Toplel


----------



## Canuckgirl (Nov 2, 2014)

C_Akutabi said:


> A kindred spirit
> 
> And here I thought we'd never meet his real self.





Tyrannos said:


> Dr. Forcas Fourth Walling!





The_Evil said:


> "I'll be like Hilda before you know it." - That's right Lamia, aim for the stars!
> 
> 
> "Only hardcore readers will remember this plot point." - Higher force speaking.


 I was so happy I did not have anything in mouth, I would have spit it out or suffocate.  The thing, I always wondered why they didn't bring back Athrun, so the fact that Forcas 4th walled that part was awesome.  And I am happy to see the ass appreciation


----------



## Sferr (Dec 5, 2014)

Iskandar said:


> Spin off 4 scan
> 
> Why did they have to cancel this.
> "In fact, only the hardcore readers remember who he is."
> ...



Funny how it is pretty blatantly said that demon world arc was basically cancelled by the editors 

And looking back now, this decision in the end was what probably killed the manga, as it became repetitive, stale and boring. Demon world was a logical path, where the manga could develop, but it was not allowed to do it unfortunately


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 5, 2014)

Sferr said:


> Funny how it is pretty blatantly said that demon world arc was basically cancelled by the editors (



Source on this please?


----------



## Sferr (Dec 6, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Source on this please?



The mangaka is basically telling this through Dr Forcas, that this Athrun guy and his story was getting shelved because of "questionnaires and the like" and that sometimes the mangaka's work is being influenced by the "higher power" like that, obviously referring to the editors.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 18, 2014)

Tamura has a new one-shot in WSJ next week called Tiger-ani to Dragon


----------



## Rax (Dec 18, 2014)

Looks cool


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 18, 2014)

Also, here's an interview with Tamura from September


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 19, 2014)

Hopefully Tamura manages to create a somewhat serious manga now. Beelzebub turned into a joke in the end. Had some pretty neat moments, especially Oga vs Toujou, and the invasion of demon high, but after that is kinda became a parody of itself imho.

That big gator makes me think of Tower of God though, Rak's so awesome he even takes over other manga's


----------



## Iskandar (Dec 19, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Also, here's an interview with Tamura from September



If you guys are interested, i can try and translate it in english.


----------



## perman07 (Dec 19, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> That big gator makes me think of Tower of God though, Rak's so awesome he even takes over other manga's


Are you saying if you haven't read Tower of God you should because it's awesome? Haven't read it, so just wondering....


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 19, 2014)

perman07 said:


> Are you saying if you haven't read Tower of God you should because it's awesome? Haven't read it, so just wondering....



Well, to each their own, but ToG is certainly one of my favourite stories! 

I won't say it's much like Beelzebub though, but it certainly is a good read imho


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 19, 2014)

ToG and Beelzebub has almost no similarities.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 19, 2014)

Iskandar said:


> If you guys are interested, i can try and translate it in english.



Google Translate works well enough for it.


----------



## Badalight (Dec 20, 2014)

Was the 4th side story chapter the last one?


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Dec 20, 2014)

Started reading the manga. I am really starting to like it a lot.


----------



## Esket (Dec 28, 2014)

Chapter 5 of the spin-off translated


----------



## Impact (Dec 28, 2014)

Esket said:


> Chapter 5 of the spin-off translated



That was  a nice chapter

Wish it was longer


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 28, 2014)

Nice chapter, it probably would have been more hilarious if Oga actually had accepted just for the lulz.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 28, 2014)

Is it odd to think that the spinoff is actually more fun than the actual series was at the end?


----------



## Rax (Dec 28, 2014)

Oga is a damn moron


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 28, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Is it odd to think that the spinoff is actually more fun than the actual series was at the end?




No because these spin offs are focused on comedy while the last arc of the series was relatively "serious" and not as fun. It was still hilarious though, no one can deny that.


----------



## Rax (Dec 28, 2014)

That's because he tried to make it into a battle manga and did terrible with it


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 28, 2014)

shut your face, RH


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 28, 2014)

Kunieda with glasses


----------



## Impact (Dec 28, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Is it odd to think that the spinoff is actually more fun than the actual series was at the end?



They are about the same honestly.

oh wait never mind,  it's probably because the end was so rushed


----------



## Rax (Dec 28, 2014)

It's true, Flutter.

I didn't want the series canceled either, ya know


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2014)

Rax said:


> Oga is a damn moron


It's not funny anymore.  It's just sad.  And I am ready for Oga to make a commitment to Kunieda.  She has waited long enough.  For godsakes.


----------



## Esket (Dec 28, 2014)

Kunieda would have a better time going after Furuichi than that moron. To be honest his idiocy has annoyed me for a long time.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 29, 2014)

tbh his densensess has been getting kinda forced with time, this chapter especially


how much a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) must you be to refuse Aoi ? 






Rax said:


> It's true, Flutter.
> 
> I didn't want the series canceled either, ya know


check your cp


----------



## Rax (Dec 29, 2014)

Quit changing your name.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 29, 2014)

i still have 2 name changes left


----------



## Rax (Dec 29, 2014)

Go with just Flutter  :33


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]gvdf5n-zI14[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rax (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice 38K posts


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 29, 2014)

I remember Imagine saying he'd catch up to me


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 5, 2015)

Tiger Ani to Dragon oneshot raw.
source


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 5, 2015)

Not sure what to think without the translation.


----------



## Rax (Jan 5, 2015)

Already coonfused


----------



## Zaru (Jan 5, 2015)

Martial arts manga with gender/species swappers in china?

If that wasn't inspired by Ranma 1/2 then I don't know anymore


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 5, 2015)

2nd page and I already see Oga  Furuichi too if you push it 

Hmm it does gave me ranma vibes.


----------



## Rax (Jan 5, 2015)

I require this shit translated.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jan 25, 2015)

What the hell did I just read 

That was so completely random, yet still funny 

And ehh, what's wrong with the legs? The author seems to think that all women have 3 meter legs of something?


----------



## Esket (Jan 25, 2015)

They remind me of Oga (minus the stupidity) and Furuichi.


----------



## Rax (Jan 25, 2015)

Looks strange


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 25, 2015)

lol Oga looking guy turning into Hilda

ncie one-shot, it got me cracking from the beginning with those pee jokes.


----------



## Rax (Jan 25, 2015)

Doubt it will get anywhere though


----------



## hehey (Mar 22, 2015)

Chapter 6 of the sidestory has just been released. Funny as hell lol at Oga's dad becoming a badass in the end


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 22, 2015)

hehey said:


> Chapter 6 of the sidestory has just been released. Funny as hell lol at Oga's dad becoming a badass in the end



Thanks for the news 

Here it is -> Ichigo breaking through the barrier


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 22, 2015)

Awwww... that was really the last (manga) chapter? 

Liked Tsundre-Hilda though. Too bad this is really the end.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 22, 2015)

so there were 3 of Beel

Last chapter of this series for real, it was fun and finally we got confirmed that Oga?s mom was a delinquent. That ending with his dad having muscles and his mother looking so young


----------



## Rica_Patin (Mar 22, 2015)

Great final chapter.
I honestly wish that these last 6 chapters were the end to the actual series.
I would have been completely happy with the series if it ended how the side-story ended.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 22, 2015)

Hilarious time travel shenanigans. Why did this manga have to end


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 22, 2015)

eah, this really sucks since this doesn't feel like a story that run out of stuff to do. On the upside this was a great final chapter, definitely the best of the side stories, and one of the best overall and as a last chapter it feels thematically appropriate what with Oga getting a chance to never meet Beel and refusing that without a second though.

The time travel plot was really funny and we got an explanation for why Tatsumi's father was such a doormat. And lol at Tatsumi's intervention improving the situation. His father got ripped and his mother for some reason stopped aging. 

Last but not least was Tsundere Hilda, who's just adorable.

Eh, it's a sad day knowing that no more Beelzebub will be coming out. Hopefully Tamuras next work will be just as good.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 22, 2015)

hopfully he stick to pure gag manga and not try to make it too serious. beelzebub made it pretty clear he cant write a fight scene very well unless its a stomp


----------



## Badalight (Mar 23, 2015)

Lord Genome said:


> hopfully he stick to pure gag manga and not try to make it too serious. beelzebub made it pretty clear he cant write a fight scene very well unless its a stomp



Actually there was a fight scene in beelzebub that I really like iirc. I forget the name of the dude Oga fought though. But like they punched each other into the ceiling and they kept slamming each other into the ceiling down the entire hallway.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 23, 2015)

Badalight said:


> Actually there was a fight scene in beelzebub that I really like iirc. I forget the name of the dude Oga fought though. But like they punched each other into the ceiling and they kept slamming each other into the ceiling down the entire hallway.



idk i dont remember

every fight i remmber is either oga getting beat up then get a power up and one shot them, or he just one shots them


----------



## Tapion (Mar 23, 2015)

Lord Genome said:


> hopfully he stick to pure gag manga and not try to make it too serious. beelzebub made it pretty clear he cant write a fight scene very well unless its a stomp



there were some sick one shots though, and a few good fights. Have some faith, people can learn..You might be surprised.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 23, 2015)

Actually the fight vs Toujou was beast though.


----------

